# Greenup Dam 2013



## look111

We had a descent thread last year so why not try it again for this year. Here are a few pics to start it out. These are from tuesday and today. The upper deck was on fire this evening. It was crowded but everyone was catching fish and there were no major issues with crossing lines.


----------



## jeffgibson777

Any skipjack


----------



## pppatrick

@jeff http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=227720


Beasts! Nice fish to all! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Hey dude , Makin' me look bad putting a dink on from 3 days ago againnst yours and Whitemw's. Wow great job guys!!! Must be after 4:00. Way to go !!!


----------



## fishin_fool_809

Nice!Was that a smallmouth in one pic?


----------



## Whitemw

GREAT DAY !!!!!! Nice to meet u look111 !!!! Smh Dave u missed a good one !! Many more to come tho!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whitemw

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ManitouDan

way to go m white !


----------



## look111

It was nice to meet you too Whitemw. I saw no skipjacks yet but Whitemw and his buddy were smashing the bigger fish using 4-6 in. live shad and some shad pieces. Daveo76, only pic I have of you so far. We know you will have some pics of bigger ones to add. Yes that is a smallmouth bass and also a largemouth bass, they were caught tuesday. Other baits used were zoom flukes, bass assassins, crank baits and power bait shad bodies. See ya on the bank soon.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> It was nice to meet you too Whitemw. I saw no skipjacks yet but Whitemw and his buddy were smashing the bigger fish using 4-6 in. live shad and some shad pieces. Daveo76, only pic I have of you so far. We know you will have some pics of bigger ones to add. Yes that is a smallmouth bass and also a largemouth bass, they were caught tuesday. Other baits used were zoom flukes, bass assassins, crank baits and power bait shad bodies. See ya on the bank soon.


Don't worry Look111. I stayed home last nite to get an early start because LittleMiamiJeff and I made a road trip to the Racine and R. C . Byrd dam at Gallipolis and had some fun. Nothing like what you guys are doing though. Do you like fishing earlier in the Spring now?? Looks like Malik(Whitemw) has his limit for the year!! Keep it up guys, I'll be there


----------



## Whitemw

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whitemw

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Did you forget my phone# ?? Great job again Malik!!


----------



## look111

another nice day for you!! what did you use, a mixture of live bait and artificial lures? didn't look like there were very many there either, what kind of numbers were on the upper deck?


----------



## Whitemw

Dave I was expecting to see you this weekend!!! They were on fire td most fish were caught on swim baits caught biggest on a storm bait shad moved n used live also worked well basically what ever u threw this morning fish were n close... Evening wasn't as good caught 4 small ones this evening! Upper wall wasn't crowded at all..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Now this is what happens when a young fisherman comes to your area to fish, sits and watches and learns how and when to do what is needed. You've asked for and taken advice from all of us down there and the conduct by you was always unbecoming. Since I met you fishing on the Scioto River in Portsmouth a couple of years ago and gave you a few pointers, lures and encouragement, you have been as willing to learn as a young man can and it has certainly paid off big time. I see only success for you from now on,,,,,, Dave


----------



## lonnieblack1

Good job y'all and the skipjacks are on the other side in small #'s I'm going to meldahl tomorrow I heard they are there.


----------



## Whitemw

Thanks dave!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jgaylord

Hi, Malik. I am the fat old rookie that you loaned your secret bait to, last Thursday. I sure appreciated that! I fished Greenup again on Saturday morning and I caught and released 44 wipers (kept #45 for dinner). I had to quit when my fighting hand cramped up into a permanent claw. Thanks, again, for your help.


----------



## zippododa

Them are some nice looking fish there guys. I am gonna have to stop down and fish with you guys. Its been a year or so since ive been down, that other dam has got me hooked.....after chatting with Dave the other day kinda getting the itch.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

zippododa said:


> Them are some nice looking fish there guys. I am gonna have to stop down and fish with you guys. Its been a year or so since ive been down, that other dam has got me hooked.....after chatting with Dave the other day kinda getting the itch.....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Start scratching,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Whitemw

@jgaylord no problem buddy, glad u had a great day on Saturday I almost went down but I ended up doing a lil Muskie fishing... I'm sure ill see u again soon ! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishercreekrick

caught this one sunday at greenup 9.19#


----------



## yarmo

Great Pics and updates guys!! Glad to see everyone having success. Dad, Little Brother, and I were at the dam yesterday morning. The fishing was steady, even after the turbines were turned off. I am thinking of hitting it again tomorrow.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Any skipjack being caught there yet?


----------



## fishercreekrick

skip jack are being caught but not large numbers


----------



## Daveo76

fishercreekrick said:


> caught this one sunday at greenup 9.19#


OK Rick, I hope this means we'll see more pictures now!!! I went to the dam yesterday early because I didn't feel like waiting around until they turned the plant back on again and it was a good thing. Current went backwards and soaked everybodys tackle and pushed it backwards because the flow was backwards. But before that, I just fished small sluggos and finesse minnows jigging them in front of me bacause everyone had the place tied up fishing with nightcrawlers but I caught plenty of Whites, samall Hybrids, Saugers and a walleye. Biggest Wiper I saw all day was about 4 lbs. I did see some schools of White Bass chasing shiners and some skipjacks chasing them too.I did catch a lot of decent Saugers though. If you could get a live shiner- fish on every time. But I decided to fish the "kiddie pool" when the water came up and started moving and the shad & shiners were in there, and dinky Whites and Wipers too. A couple of guys got upset that I kept tossin' the small ones back because they wanted to use them for cut bait. I told them" see how easy it is? You want 'em , you catch 'em." No way you're getting a 1 year old Wiper from me.If he's vicious enough to hit a 3 inch lure in his first year or two of life, think what he'll be like in 4 or 5 years. Sure , dinks get in the way , but that means something is going right somewhere, if not everywhere in their environment. Dinks grow up. Sorry to sound like the eternal optimist but I've been fishing the river for 45 yrs at least and had plenty of empty trips so these days seem special to me Notice the last Sauger pic. In the background against the rail, you may be able to see the small stuff they wanted, match the hatch.As for Skipjacks, they will probably be going good after the water drops the 4 ft it's SUPPOSED to this weekend. Water clarity is good right now but should get even better .


----------



## YakNinja

DaveO.. I was up there for about 3 hours yesterday. The ramp got crowded and I headed back to Lexington. I caught 3 nice white bass. Seen some fellows fishing with chicken livers and night crawlers wearing them out by the dam wall. I knew I should have gave you a call. I couldnt stay long had to work.


----------



## fishercreekrick

yes dave there will be more pitchers figured it out yesterday


----------



## Daveo76

YakNinja said:


> DaveO.. I was up there for about 3 hours yesterday. The ramp got crowded and I headed back to Lexington. I caught 3 nice white bass. Seen some fellows fishing with chicken livers and night crawlers wearing them out by the dam wall. I knew I should have gave you a call. I couldnt stay long had to work.


 Ah, work. You should have come up by me and got into some of that action! Should be very good this weekend with the lower water and some turbines running


----------



## look111

here are a couple of pics from this week. went monday and today. was ok but could have been better. others fishing the upper deck had much better days. both gentlemen holding their fish caught 9 plus pounders. watching them being caught on light tackle is fun. I believe 1 used a jr. zoom fluke and the other used a 4-5in zoom fluke, both white. the 2 fish in the sink I got today, 1 with berkley 3in swim shad and the other with nightcrawler. Dave and Rick those are some nice ones you all shared. I will be glad when they quit shutting down the turbines. See you on the bank.


----------



## YakNinja

Daveo76 said:


> Ah, work. You should have come up by me and got into some of that action! Should be very good this weekend with the lower water and some turbines running


I had worked all night and then drove up and had to be back at work at 10pm. #Dedicated or stupid. I paid for it last night. I'm worn out.. I may try to come back down Sunday.


----------



## fishercreekrick

yes dave this should be a good weekend im going down sat. morn. but im taking the boat


----------



## Daveo76

My grandson Adam will be in town this weekend, first time since Sharon died and we will be fishing"all weekend" according to him!!


----------



## Boathead241

greenup dam?? i was looking at these pics and could not stop saying WOW. How about Greenlawn Dam in downtown Columbus? Used to fish that place back in the 80"s wonder whats happening there these days.


----------



## Saugernut

Hey Dave thanks for the info. I went down this evening and wore the sauger out! I caught thirty or so, but only 4 good keepers plus a 19" walleye. As a bonus I also caugt 6 3-4 pound hybrids, wow that is fun on light tackle! Thanks again this was my first time down this year and I planned my trip mostly around your info.
Keep your rod bent and your line tight!


----------



## Daveo76

Saugernut said:


> Hey Dave thanks for the info. I went down this evening and wore the sauger out! I caught thirty or so, but only 4 good keepers plus a 19" walleye. As a bonus I also caugt 6 3-4 pound hybrids, wow that is fun on light tackle! Thanks again this was my first time down this year and I planned my trip mostly around your info.
> Keep your rod bent and your line tight!


Appreciate the nice words. As you can probably tell, we don't hold back much. PM me when you come again


----------



## StumpHawg

Great report Dave, I will pm you this fall when I make it down that way, thanks again


----------



## Daveo76

StumpHawg, Saugernut, Boathead241 or anyone else out there, you can send a message to me, Look111, Fishercreekrick, Whitemw and Yarmo any time you decide to come. It's nice to know what to bring , especially if you come from very far. These guys will help you out and Rick has the advantage of owning a baitshop. The dam here is like anyplace else, in that there will be good days and days you think you should have stayed home. But we can usually find something and there is more bank to fish past the sidewalk. We have a unique fishery here , as anyone who fishes ANY dam knows. Just happens to be in a great cycle right now. You can catch Hybrids surf casting and then turn around catch them along the lower sidewalk right at your feet. Now that's something. You should see the look on a kid's face when we hook an 8 or 10 lber and hand the rod to a kid.


----------



## Doboy

Daveo76 said:


> *You should see the look on a kid's face when we hook an 8 or 10 lber and hand the rod to a kid.*




NICE,,, Just make sure you hold on to his belt! 
Keep up the good work!


Hey,,,, is this "Free Fish Weekend"????


----------



## Daveo76

Yep, free fishing for Ohio residents. Look at these guys handing my grandson a $150 R&R with:beat-up: Wipers


----------



## fishercreekrick

that's right dave nothing like the look on a kids face.me and the wife took our 3 granddaughters and 7 fosterkids to our pond yesterday evening they had more fun watching the shell crackers and bass jumping out of the water when they came up and took there crickets.


----------



## Daveo76

Wow Rick, that's a lot of crickets!!


----------



## YakNinja

Saugernut said:


> Hey Dave thanks for the info. I went down this evening and wore the sauger out! I caught thirty or so, but only 4 good keepers plus a 19" walleye. As a bonus I also caugt 6 3-4 pound hybrids, wow that is fun on light tackle! Thanks again this was my first time down this year and I planned my trip mostly around your info.
> Keep your rod bent and your line tight!



What did you catch the sauger and walleye on Nut? 

I thought they had maybe moved out.


----------



## Daveo76

YakNinja said:


> What did you catch the sauger and walleye on Nut?
> 
> I thought they had maybe moved out.


 I don't know what he caught his on but go back a page to the pics in the post ahead of yours: 2 1/2" finesse minnow, 3" Pearl Sluggo, and live shiners. Saugers will be there awhile. As soon as the water goes down, the guys will start jigging the lower sidewalk with spoons and use live shiners.


----------



## willeye78

Its great to see you guys catching them, mabe sometime Ill get a chance to get down there and join in the fun! Are the sauger, and walleye still hitting, or is it over?


----------



## Saugernut

Oh no the sauger and walleye are still there, I caught mine on Yum Dingers and spoons, the fishing was unreal today until they turned the jets back on and brought the current back, but then the bass started. Does anyone know if the turbines will be shut down this weekend, and if so what times, they turned em today just after 4. Hey Dave do you know? Also the DOA baits were working today!


----------



## Boathead241

Thank you i will remember to visit this site before coming down. We have a nice little run of walleye and white bass in the mahoning river here in alliance. They come out of Berlin res this time of year. Berlin lights up and just down the road is Lake Milton then Mosquito.


----------



## Daveo76

Saugernut said:


> Oh no the sauger and walleye are still there, I caught mine on Yum Dingers and spoons, the fishing was unreal today until they turned the jets back on and brought the current back, but then the bass started. Does anyone know if the turbines will be shut down this weekend, and if so what times, they turned em today just after 4. Hey Dave do you know? Also the DOA baits were working today!


Usually they leave the turbines on thru the weekend. Shut down thru the week between 8-4 for maintenance


----------



## jgaylord

Dave, if you're still online-I noticed on the stream gauge that the water is down several feet from a few days ago. Is this good or bad for the hybrid fishing? I'm about to leave Columbus to come down. Should I still come?


----------



## Daveo76

You know how it goes when fishing but I don't see any problems until it gets WAAAAY lower. You might have the whole sidewalk to fish today There's always fish to be caught and you may see some tactics you haven't seen before


----------



## jgaylord

Thanks. Look out I'm coming!


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Was there today. So for all you cat fisherman the skipjack are in. And they're all big skipjack!


----------



## yarmo

I spent 8 hours there on Thursday. Caught a slew of Sheephead, wipers, stripers, and white bass. Granted, the turbines were off, but fish were still hitting night crawlers. Then, last night, the missus and I went back over for a little night fishing. Slow going at night. Ended up with two sheepies for her, plus something big that broke her swivel, and a nice cat and one sheepie for me. All in all, a dang good set of days off for yours truly.


----------



## Daveo76

Well, Adam was here for the first time in a year and a half , and he wanted to fish of course. Says there's nothing like this up north. Glad you had a great day buddy!! He's grown just a little!!!


----------



## Daveo76

montagc said:


> That the same boy from a few posts back? He shot up like a weed!
> 
> Nice pics. I rarely get to fish the Ohio dams, but these threads keep me satisfied in the meantime.


 Yeah , that's him!!!!


----------



## Daveo76

Pretty good fishing today, the turbines were on. Parking lot was fullbut when I started down, noticed that most folks were after skipjacks. So most of the sidewalk was open for some good fishing. I went to the upper deck and used the launcher/ zoom flukes and sluggos and caught about 15. More than I had expected. Had my biggest of the year but noone had a landing net so the hook straightened when I tried to pull her up, so, my bad . Maybe 11 lbs. Some kids showed up later using live shad and they weren't lasting very long So , a decent day in the rain and some fish to keep me occupied


----------



## yarmo

Me, Tyler, and a couple of our friends were down there this morning in the rain. Ty and the boys caught some Smallies at the lower end of the walkway. I ended up up the upper walk feeding nightcrawlers to some kind of fish or another. Finally, we threw some live shad under launchers out and caught some nice wipers. All in all, a good day in the rain.


----------



## Daveo76

Boathead241 said:


> Thank you i will remember to visit this site before coming down. We have a nice little run of walleye and white bass in the mahoning river here in alliance. They come out of Berlin res this time of year. Berlin lights up and just down the road is Lake Milton then Mosquito.


Sounds like you have some great fishing close to you. But there's nothing quite like having a big Hybrid Striper making you work every crank of your reel just to land him. We can't smile in a lot of pictures because they wear us out so much!! I really hope you get to enjoy that experience someday. It isn't like that everyday but there's always something around.


----------



## look111

was an okay day overall. some white bass, hybrids and drum were caught. story of the day was a 47lb asian carp caught on a 3/4-1oz yellow lead spoon. believe it or not the fish bit on the spoon. there is video proof of it. below are a couple of pics from today and a few of the carp. no net big enough to use (below pic shows only net available) so another guy used fish grippers to pull it onto bank.


----------



## Streamhawk

Some nice fish there!!! I have noticed that the river level at the dam is at 20 now, so is the fishing platform no longer underwater like it was last week?? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Daveo76

Man Squirrel catches everything, doesn't he! Streamhawk , looks like the upper walk is ok.


----------



## look111

like Dave said, upper walkway is good now but keep an eye on pool levels. we are supposed to have scattered showers I believe 5 out of the next 6 days. no all day rains though. Dave I am no longer surprised at what or how fish are caught by some of the guys that have fished there for years. I just watch and learn. I am still in awe sometimes though.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> like Dave said, upper walkway is good now but keep an eye on pool levels. we are supposed to have scattered showers I believe 5 out of the next 6 days. no all day rains though. Dave I am no longer surprised at what or how fish are caught by some of the guys that have fished there for years. I just watch and learn. I am still in awe sometimes though.


Lewis, I think that you've been fishing with us for almost a year now( Quite admirally I might add) and I think I can honestly say you ain't seen nothin yet!! You've seen everything from bluegills to asian carp and algae to zebra mussels. You're learning where to fish when, how to take advantage of what bait is running and the Wipers can be caught from 80yds away and right at your feet at the same time.. You've seen that carp will bite on minnows, catfish will hit spoons, and walleyes will eat skipjacks and White Bass will eat a 5" swimbait. Of course the Hybrids will hit anything and they are the king. Takes a special kind of person to put up with the likes of us but I don't think anyone has held anything back from you. Takes a special kind of person to hang around the likes of us but we love to fish and love to see others enjoy. Nothing quite like being able to know your game plan as soon as you see the water and you will be there soon , if not already.


----------



## Doboy

A 'Handshake' for 'Brother Dave!'
Nice


----------



## Saugernut

I hope we can fish this weekend, after some more eyes for the oil!


----------



## look111

thanks Dave, not there yet but as long as I'm having fun then i'm fishing. had a good time down there with you guys again today. see you next time. oh yeah, watching you and the other young guy work those launchers was fun too. I'll have to knock the dust off mine and try them. have a good one.


----------



## Daveo76

Look111, Fishercreekrick, you've heard it before. Caught on fire right after you left!! So much so that Billy and I needed help landing some and just letting these fine young cheerleaders take over! These are young women from Greenup County High School that came over after graduation practice. Didn't get all their names but the ones holding fish are Kayla, Alisha and Mackenzie. Great job gals and congratulations on taking your next step in life. Come back and help us anytime


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Was curious if the shad are up by the walkway or not? And does anyone know how they're catching the skipjack? Sabiki rigs, spoons, jigs etc?


----------



## look111

diehardbucfan2013 the answer is all of the above. saw no shad, just river shiners and skippers. the skipjacks were feasting on the river shiners hard and fast before the bigger hybrids moved in. they ranged in size from 6-12 inches. good luck to you tomorrow, hope this helped. hey Dave we knew what was happening when we left. I had to get back to do some things I had been putting off. glad everyone got to enjoy the run. see you soon.


----------



## fishercreekrick

at least I got to wear out the drum before I had to leave


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> diehardbucfan2013 the answer is all of the above. saw no shad, just river shiners and skippers. the skipjacks were feasting on the river shiners hard and fast before the bigger hybrids moved in. they ranged in size from 6-12 inches. good luck to you tomorrow, hope this helped. hey Dave we knew what was happening when we left. I had to get back to do some things I had been putting off. glad everyone got to enjoy the run. see you soon.


So you knew what was happening even though I have a heart condition!!!! Yeah, the shad started running the wall and the gals just held flukes over the edge and had to hold on!! Rick, the young lady that caught the Carp had one of the baits on you gave me and was a legit hookup. Should have heard her scream!!They have all been fishing with their fathers and grandfathers but never in a crew all together. They all held their fish for pictures. Some of them were cheerleaders and could have done a million other things but they came straight to the dam to fish together and caught some fish from skipjacks to hybrids. White Bass were hugging the other wall, right against it and thet managed quite a few from there too. Put us to shame pretty well but it was great the kids were catching them.


----------



## Doboy

Wow! I love those pics! THAT's WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT! 

Lucky kids,,, They have some GREAT teachers. (wish I was there!)

ALL those pictures should be sent to EVERY school along the River.
Maybe it would get some 'REEL' healthy compitition going!
Maybe it would get a bunch of kids off the streets,,, 
lol, but instead of 'fishing', you guys would be doing nothing but 'Net'n! 

*AND the DNR just might get the 'HINT' and BUILD MORE SAFE FISHING PIERS/ WALKWAYS ON BOTH SIDES OF EVERY DAM!!!

' Think I'll send this LINK to the ODNR*


----------



## Daveo76

Today(Sat) was one of those great days that only comes along once in a great while. Fished from about 7:30 to 7:30 and they were biting all day!! Skipjacks all over the place again and if you could get below them it was either nice , big White Bass or the smaller Wipers along the wall. Get tired of that, go drop a fluke over the sidewalk and BAM. They were hitting swimbaits on bottom, flukes on top, I never used more Yum Dingers in all my life, thanks Fishercreekrick, hitting long rapalas too, and the liver crowd was getting the bigger ones. We caught an amazing amount of true stripers too and a few Smallies to boot. Even had a few people not fear to ask how we were catching and went as far as to set them up because kids get get bored and sometimes it's just a matter of a little better rigging or making a presentation just a foot or two in a different direction. We've learned the hard way and know how frustrating it can get so we help. I started out using the small finesse minnows for Whites to get warmed up and they literally tore them apart so I tried the yum dingers Rick left with me yesterday and it was game on. I don't remember ever using black for whites and wipers but I'll have them now. People in other parts of the state talk only of using twisters or spinners for whites , and I guess that's ok for what small run they have, but Whites were hitting Zoom Flukes today and everything from crappie jigs to Sluggos and we are lucky enough to be able to catch them below dams all summer, though not giants! Just wish more people could try the river without getting frustrated.I'll not give a number as to how many I caught but almost 12 hours of more or less nonstop fish adds up to a few. A truly rare day indeed. I left when it started storming but the big boys were coming in for the swimbaits. Sorry so long but this was truly a great day


----------



## look111

Wow Dave, that's amazing!! Nice fish and that narrative was just right because it looked like people were lined up from the upper deck to downriver aways on the rocks. All those people and all those fish being caught, just doesn't get any better than that. Hopefully i'll see you next week.


----------



## Doboy

*SORRY SO LONG???*

Heck NO! 
We're reading,,,, to learn from the Pro's
And those pics,,, I love'm with the lure hanging out.
Saved ya a 'Thousand Words'
Thanks


----------



## yarmo

Awesome reports guys!!! I can't wait to get over this sinus infection/cold crap and get back to the swift water!!


----------



## Daveo76

Not as good today as it has been but I arrived and Look111 and Rick were there.Tossed the launcher / fluke for awhile and no takers. Walked down to the coffer dam and it was fish on til about 6 when I left. No giants but bruisers for small tackle. Caught White Bass, Wipers, Smallies, LM Bass and a bunch of smaller true stripers. Man I'm glad someone stocked them and can't wait til they grow up. The gals showed up too hand fishin.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

They still catching skipjack? And are the shad running against the wall yet?


----------



## sluggojim

Ok...now I have to show off. These are the best of the best for me this year so far. All from10lbs to 14lbs


----------



## catfishhunterjames

I think the fishing was unbelievable there today I caught around 30 skipjack and every bit of 50 to 60 bass hybrids white or stripper but it was one after another.


----------



## Whitemw

Dave sent u a pm tried to get n contact with u been killin em on the scioto on my jon boat


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whitemw

@sluggo nice fish!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Great seeing them all together Jim. The big ones should start before long


----------



## Daveo76

Whitemw said:


> Dave sent u a pm tried to get n contact with u been killin em on the scioto on my jon boat
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Didn't get any PMs, so I don't know whats up with that. I'll send you my #


----------



## Daveo76

catfishhunterjames said:


> I think the fishing was unbelievable there today I caught around 30 skipjack and every bit of 50 to 60 bass hybrids white or stripper but it was one after another.


Fun wasn't it? I was at the coffer dam getting the smaller ones but they felt like giants in the fast water


----------



## Daveo76

Wanna catch fish ? just say WWJD,,,, what would Jim do?


----------



## look111

welcome to the forum sluggojim. of course now you can tell us all how you catch them, lol. kidding aside Daveo76 is right, if you watch sluggo long enough you may not catch the hawgs as he does but you will catch them. those are some big fish!!


----------



## zippododa

Nice fish sluggo it amazes me how hard the hybrids fight and throw in some current and hold on.....Dave im gonna have to stop by sometime I just cant pull myself away from that Byrd......lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishercreekrick

guys I finely got to eat the Asian carp squire caught last week.it stunk so bad when cleaning it smelled a lot like skipjack.but the meat after I cut all the red off it was very white meat with no smell.put it like this it was good really shocked me. reminded me more like shark meat.and also welcome jim


----------



## yarmo

Great pics Jim!! And welcome to the Nuthouse!!!


----------



## Daveo76

Midoh39 and his friend Alex came down from Troy to fish today. He met Look111 right off the bat. I think he said he caught a couple smaller Wipers on the deck.I think that water has dropped out of that perfect zone like it was this past weekend @19 ft down to 16. So we decide to forego Wiper fishing and take what we could since they made such a long trip and I wanted them to see how these Ohio River fish would treat them. We fished the coffer dam the rest of the time and caught smaller Wipers, A lot of baby true Stripers, some BIG White Bass and a few bonus Smallies. He had one Smallie break off that was a good 4 lbs. We used the soft minnow baits and he cut a fluke in half since he didn't have any smaller ones and they tore it up! I used the black Yum Dinger for awhile and finesse minnows and tiny flukes. color didn't matter as long as you could get it beneath the pain in the butt skipjacks. So it was a day of big Whites in the current and the small wipers and smallies. Coulnd't ask for better young men to fish with and I had a blast! Rick, they hit my last black rat tail until it was about an inch long!


----------



## midoh39

Thanks Dave it was a great time! I think we found our new yearly fishing trip destination! I'm still pretty upset about that smallie, thing was a straight hog! And I had to show you that us GMR boys do know what we are doing haha


----------



## Daveo76

midoh39 said:


> Thanks Dave it was a great time! I think we found our new yearly fishing trip destination! I'm still pretty upset about that smallie, thing was a straight hog! And I had to show you that us GMR boys do know what we are doing haha


Yes that was a bruiser!! Doesn't matter , as long as you're fishing. But you did see why we like what we have


----------



## midoh39

I kind of got the idea after that Hybrid, and the lost smallie


----------



## look111

it was nice to have met you and your friend midoh39. glad Dave was able to put you on them. looked you had a lot more fun than I did today. have a good one and we'll see next time.


----------



## Daveo76

People will catch fish, but we have to realize we are invading their territory and they will fight with a vengeance to stay there.Launcher fishing, tossing spoons or fishing at the coffer dam, that fish has just as good a chance to get away as we have getting them in. So the great folks, men and women who come to fish should be very proud of their catches. Jim and I have been fishing there for a long time and are probably among the top regulars along with Yarmos' dad John and I have never seen a better group of "new" fishermen getting the passion for what we've had for a long time. Thanks to all of you new friends I have made over the past few years. You know exactly who everyone of you are. Please keep fishing with that same passion and it will help in all aspects of your lives.


----------



## sluggojim

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## Daveo76

sluggojim said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


You're welcome Jim Now the fun begins I've been tellin' you about this forum since I joined in 04 and now you have some catching up to do.


----------



## Whitemw

Hit the dam td there were people slaying whites I didn't bring my light tackle was throwing on top wall for about 15 mins didn't like the way the current was pushing n an hard to left so I pack up tons of shad huggin the wall...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Whitemw said:


> Hit the dam td there were people slaying whites I didn't bring my light tackle was throwing on top wall for about 15 mins didn't like the way the current was pushing n an hard to left so I pack up tons of shad huggin the wall...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Pack your lighter gear and if it's not happening up top, go around the coffer dam. Since you said the Shad were stacked up(probably down by the steps,right?) You should have tried dropping a fluke right at your feet off the sidewalk.


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

Was down there last two days waters up to upper walkway lower rail is still visible. Not very many hybrids were caught. Most people are casting tsunami 4' pearl I did pretty good catching whites up by the wall.


----------



## Daveo76

.Never seen an uglier, more disgusting 2 days at the dam in all the time I have been fishing maybe the last 10 yrs. Everything from cut shad laying all over the place stinking, people eating"shad on a stick", people tossing Drums and Gars on the rocks because all that fish did was take advantage of an " easy meal" dangling in front of it and they weren't the target species, people dipping enough shiners to last a year, then leave an hour later and dump them, people coming right  beside you tossing castnets without the common courtesy to ask if you mlnded, using shad nets to get shiners,ha, then not listening when you try to explain , then hanging the net up and wading right where you are fishing trying to get it back,throwing white bass on the ground in a puddle flopping around getting everyone wet instead of in a cooler or a bucket.Parents bringing children to catch some easy White Bass but having to endure the disgusting sight and smell of fish. I could go on but that's enough to get the picture. Maybe it will thin out some after the holiday.Greenup dam has a tight knit group of "regular" fishermen and a few people say they recognize some of us from our posts but don't join the forum because they can get all the info they need by just reading.I really found out the hard way why it isn't worth it to even fish the weekend. I know it isn't everyone doing it all the time but a few every trip adds up. To all my fishing buddies from ln town or some of you great fishermen from out of town, just send me a PM because I won't post anymore reports but will reply to posts. It's a shame too but maybe I've been too open for too long.Most people apologize for rants but I won't this time at least, until things get better.A hard way to learn a lesson but I certainly can understand why tailrace fishermen are so secretive. I tried to change that with open , informative posts about the dam here but maybe I've learned a hard lesson this weekend. I've been thinking about this since I came home yesterday and it's a good thing because it wouldn't have been very pleasant while it was fresh in my mind. A few last pics from yesterday , nothing big. Last shot is the guy with the hung up 10ft castnet in prime water at the I-beam


----------



## zippododa

Dave, I feel your pain on this subject. I arrived at the Byrd at 430 am both thur and fri. When i arrived thur there was prob 100 dead shad laying everywhere on the upper walk , and enough fishing line to respool all my poles. I pick up some of the trash and put it in the trash cans that are no farther than 10 ft away imagine that. I look into the trash can and must have been another 100 shad in the trash can nice aroma coming out of there to. I left around 7 pm thur. Arrived back at 430 am fri one of the normal guys already there and he said he just got done picking up trash and line and shad all over again, and for some reason someone decided to throw some of the big riprap stones all over the parking area. I really dont understand why people feel they have to be so negligent and trash everything up. It only takes a couple of these idiots to make all us true fishermen to look bad. Sorry to hijack but i am with Dave on this issue .......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jgaylord

I drove from Columbus Saturday morning and I was offended. I actually said out loud for all to hear "what a bunch of pigs!" I immediately left to try RC Byrd for the first time. The fishing was slow but the conditions were clean and neat (a pleasant surprise).

Dave, don't let the pigs shut you up. They're not the ones reading this forum. They cannot read, period. I for one appreciate your informative commentary. Don't quit on us!


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

Junkyard Dave!! I feel your pain brother! Two days ago it was just as bad. Maggots on the ground beside you. Don't even want to sit your bag down to fish. People cutting up sheep heads and eating them raw. Throwing decent white bass up ok the bank then leaving them. They come right beside you cast over you fishing bottom with cut bait then throw their nets right in front of you it's getting bad down there I thought the game warden put a stop to that a while back? Good luck down there guys keep em commin!!


----------



## Daveo76

I didn't mean for this in any way to sound like a gripe about certain folks. There were all different people from all different walks of life doing this. No particular people and people of all ages. Come fish 1 time and never come back and you get a free pass to do as you please because you don't have to deal with it 2 days later. Try and tell people they won't catch shiners in a net designed for shad and they keep at it anyway.Jgaylord,I'm really sorry you saw the bad side but you also noticed that they could care less.Shawn, I can't imagine trash cans as close as they are and people being too lazy to walk that little distance. Ocp, it will only get worse since the cats are biting,more bass laying around on the ground because"they stole" the bait. Classic looks on their faces when you start cleaning up and toss the shad back in the water. That fish has lived it's life in the water,at least toss it back in. Maybe I"ve been a bit sensitive about this, but it's a lot better in the early spring and late fall when everyone concentrates on hunting and football. I think most people on this forum know who posts the most of the dam we are so proud of, Look111,Fishercreekrick,Ocp, Sluggojim,Whitemwand Zippododa occasionally visits and on behalf of them, I'd like to issue a blanket apology because if any more of you great folks besides Jgaylord, were at Greenup Dam over the weekend , you truly saw the worst a tailwater and great fishery can be. I don't remember being this worked up over it in the last 10 years , so, sorry from all of us down here.


----------



## Saugernut

Hey Dave I hear ya, I got there this morning early and was promply crouded out of my spot by two people that showed up an hour later, no common courtsey at all, I would never crowd in on someone like that! Also lost 4 spoons from all the dam fishing line in the water, and u r right I seen the same thing, all the trash and dead fish just makes you sick, btw where is the game warden? I thought they were watching and ticketing liter bugs and people that throw fish on the bank, I just finally left when a guy came down and started fishing right on top of me again, He snagged my line twice and when I told him he was too close he told me to move if I didnt like it$ I just wanted to cut the guys line or throw him in the river, unreal! Im with ya Dave, think Im quitting for a while, before I end up going off on someone.


----------



## Whitemw

I called one of my buddy's who works for the dnr... Told him about all this nonsense !!! Hopefully it will be taken care of !!! He's over the fish management program at the Kincaid hatchery he told me he would make a few calls because this is ridiculous I sure hope this matter gets taken care of, an Dave I tried to call u calm down brother we ll get this resolved !!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowtechbuck22

When you say small #s how many we talking about could you get 100?


----------



## bowtechbuck22

Skipjacks I mean in the post above!


----------



## yarmo

Dave, I feel your pain. Twice last week I went over to the dam to fish. Both times, the lower walkway and the coffer dam was packed. I don't have a problem at all with people fishing there, but as you said, I just wish that they would be curteous and responsible. Several times, I would step back just to put more bait on, get a drink of pop, etc. only to have my spot close up before I could get back to it. I'm talking in a matter of 1-2 minutes, max. There were groups of 8, 10, or more showing up and just trying to take over. The smell of rotten fish about knocked ya over. Both times, I just gave up and headed back across the river. 

I am honestly considering just going down there with a camera and getting footage of this mess. Maybe even catch some in the act of illegal activity. Then, I can take it to some DNR officers, so they can see who the perpetraitors are.


----------



## Patrick1

Sometimes you fish shoulder to shoulder with no problems. Sometimes they crowd you, snag you, hook you and generally cause trouble. I can put up with all that. I can block them when they toss in on top of me. I have snagged a few nets in my time. I have had people wrap me in line. My favorite is when they have trouble with their reel and take it up onto the rocks to work on it with the line across everyone and half way out in the river. I have cut a few lines when they got up around my face. However I cant take people wasting fish. I also cant take it when they cut them up and leave them to stink it up. Getting hung up in old line if fishing on the bottom is part of fishing greenup. Bring lots of hooks and sinkers. Posting might be part of the problem. We have no way to know. It can be very frustrating at times.
Luckily most days arent like your day was today. The water will come up and wash the stink away. People from all walks of life fish happily at greenup. Sometimes from other countries. I used to put up reports but quit last year. I sure like to read them. But its all worth it because behind a dam fishing any dam is so good and that Dave you already know.


----------



## Daveo76

It happens every year. Just been unimaginable this year.Thanks for being with me on this guys.Next big excuse is going to be that the DNR wants you to dump bait because of Asian Carp. If you can't tell the difference between shad,skipjacks, white bass,drums and Asian Carp, then you should ask someone or don't use them anyway.If you wanna eat sheephead sushi or sauger on a stick, be discreat about it.Ask if it's ok to toss your castnet a couple of times if 6 people are fishing where you want to toss it. We'll not even discuss garbage because that will never happen anyway because you have to haul all your fish up the hill and are too tired to go back and get it. My sister is coming tomorrow to get her fill of Wiper fishing out of her system and I almost dread goingWe all have our moments but 3 days worth is enough for me


----------



## dave377

I have never had a chance to fish down there and my son and I have been thinking about taking a couple days and going down there to try fishing. I am not sure I want to mess with it if it is that bad. I would love to fish there but my nerves may not let me. I hate it when people trash up the place never less the stink from all the wasted fish. I guess maybe we better find some where else to fish until things cool down at the dam.

Dave 
377


----------



## fallen513

Dave, take my advice and make the masses work for the information. You are dedicated, you fish all the time. That's your effort others are capitalizing on. The more attention you bring to any spot, even a tailrace...the worse off it is. There are too many lazy people who just want to know when the fish are biting, and where. 

Trust me. There are plenty, right here on this site. 

Any mexicans up there fishing without poles yet?


----------



## bowtechbuck22

I'm just now figuring this whole thing out fallen I just recently joined and I was told about this forum because I live 2 hours away from any part of the river and I try to stock up on skip jack only done that 2 times I have read all the posts but I hear small numbers large number people havemt seen any I would just like an up to date reliable source it costs me alot of money to drive sorry if i offends anyone by asking a simple question!


----------



## Daveo76

dave377 said:


> I have never had a chance to fish down there and my son and I have been thinking about taking a couple days and going down there to try fishing. I am not sure I want to mess with it if it is that bad. I would love to fish there but my nerves may not let me. I hate it when people trash up the place never less the stink from all the wasted fish. I guess maybe we better find some where else to fish until things cool down at the dam.
> 
> Dave
> 377


I am in no way trying to discourage anyone from fishing. We can usually put up with and clean up after the fair weather fishermen and weekend warriors. It's just been the honest to god worst I have seen it in 18 yrs of fishing there.


----------



## Daveo76

fallen513 said:


> Dave, take my advice and make the masses work for the information. You are dedicated, you fish all the time. That's your effort others are capitalizing on. The more attention you bring to any spot, even a tailrace...the worse off it is. There are too many lazy people who just want to know when the fish are biting, and where.
> 
> Trust me. There are plenty, right here on this site.
> 
> Any mexicans up there fishing without poles yet?


No, the ones up here only come up for free fishing days , use spinning gear upside down and take smallies by the 5 gal bucket.Another thing, Do Not come up to me and tell me you read something on the forum and be stupid enough to tell me you aren't a member because all you need to do is read about it. If the rest of the guys want to post, that's fine but there are quite a few I turned on to this site. Sorry but there will be no more specifics and maybe an occasional white bass or skipjack pic and of course some pics of trash. A person can be just fine but people are slobs. The water is closer than that fire pit so throw that trash in the water,huh?


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

Dave I don't even know how to post pics on here yet I went down last night after work fished for about an hour caught about 20 sauger cleaned up a little while I was down there it makes ya feel like the regulars have to be daddy to all the careless disrespectful people down there. Worst part is when you go to get your tackle you've noticed you've set it in a big collection of maggot eggs


----------



## glasseyes

I have never been to Greenup to fish and don't know if I ever will but I enjoy the pictures and posts from there. On a side note I have fished several places in the warmer part of the spring weather when fishing is good and the spots easiest to get to will get trashed. This is just due to the fact that some people are just lazy, and fair weather fisherman. I would imagine Greenup is no different then any place else I have seen or fished at during this time of year. I fish an area for white bass during a spawn that you could fill a dump truck up with fishing line and trash after the spawn is over. Just my opinion but I would say it's no different there then anywhere else when the weekend warriors come out to play in nice weather and trash up everything. Do you notice these crowds during colder and rainy weather ? . The serious fisherman aren't the problem I would guess. I would venture to say that a lot of the guys taking info from this site are not the problem, maybe a few you will always have that but mostly people that only fish in nice weather and a spot easy to get to.


----------



## ManitouDan

People actually eat raw white perch ? Or even sauger ? My good golly I Looooove Sushi but thats disgusting.


----------



## terryit3

I stopped at Greenup for a few hours one evening last week. I fished on the lower walk and coffer dam mostly, and had someone try to steal some of the tackle I had setting beside my bag on the rocks. It was just a few dropshot sinkers, 2 roadrunners and a few plastic minnows. It was pretty obvious they were mine. Luckily my buddy caught the guy doing it and called him out on it. He gave some BS story about finding it on the ground, but sat it back down. In the years I have spent fishing the dam, no one has ever once disturbed my belongings.


----------



## ManitouDan

and BTW -- Thanks Dave for sticking up for fisherman doing things the right way and being respectful of the resource .


----------



## Daveo76

glasseyes said:


> I have never been to Greenup to fish and don't know if I ever will but I enjoy the pictures and posts from there. On a side note I have fished several places in the warmer part of the spring weather when fishing is good and the spots easiest to get to will get trashed. This is just due to the fact that some people are just lazy, and fair weather fisherman. I would imagine Greenup is no different then any place else I have seen or fished at during this time of year. I fish an area for white bass during a spawn that you could fill a dump truck up with fishing line and trash after the spawn is over. Just my opinion but I would say it's no different there then anywhere else when the weekend warriors come out to play in nice weather and trash up everything. Do you notice these crowds during colder and rainy weather ? . The serious fisherman aren't the problem I would guess. I would venture to say that a lot of the guys taking info from this site are not the problem, maybe a few you will always have that but mostly people that only fish in nice weather and a spot easy to get to.


It always happened, just here and there. The guys I fish with can tell you it was an absolute dump. We had a thread last year that had over 30,000 looks and you won't see anything like we had the end of the week and weekend. Like I said, we always had a great, clean place to fish but enough is enough.Tell that guy that's been camping out that the White Bass limit is 30 and he says"I'll just say I caught them someplace else". We need someone at the top of the hill counting Whites&Wipers,Saugers and undersized Smallies.Ocpdjunk88, thanks for cleaning up some.Looks better but SOS,waitfor the water to take it all away so they can start back all over over again. My sister made it and caught some drums, whites&smallies, and the wonderful aroma


----------



## Daveo76

terryit3 said:


> I stopped at Greenup for a few hours one evening last week. I fished on the lower walk and coffer dam mostly, and had someone try to steal some of the tackle I had setting beside my bag on the rocks. It was just a few dropshot sinkers, 2 roadrunners and a few plastic minnows. It was pretty obvious they were mine. Luckily my buddy caught the guy doing it and called him out on it. He gave some BS story about finding it on the ground, but sat it back down. In the years I have spent fishing the dam, no one has ever once disturbed my belongings.


Most of us will tell you right where to look in our bags or boxes if you need something! I'd better know who you are now. River tackle adds up and lay $400 worth of rods&reels down to boot. I like to fish for them all and have gear for Hybrids,something for Whites&Saugers and maybe Catfish gear. Hope it doesn't get to the point where I can only target one species.Summer is coming too and fishing topwater at 2 pm on the elbow doesn't sound like much fun. Thanks for the good words manitoudan,but I'm beginning to think we went too far in sharing our fun and knowledge and a lot of that is my fault, doing it for 9 yrs. Apologies to all


----------



## fishing247

man you have a bad attitude dave. i think you should quit fishing and just give me all of your stuff and your place on the walkway. LOL!!! now take a deep breath and push all the ***holes into the river and enjoy yourself. YOU ARE THE MAN!!!


----------



## YakNinja

Daveo76 said:


> It always happened, just here and there. The guys I fish with can tell you it was an absolute dump. We had a thread last year that had over 30,000 looks and you won't see anything like we had the end of the week and weekend. Like I said, we always had a great, clean place to fish but enough is enough.Tell that guy that's been camping out that the White Bass limit is 30 and he says"I'll just say I caught them someplace else". We need someone at the top of the hill counting Whites&Wipers,Saugers and undersized Smallies.Ocpdjunk88, thanks for cleaning up some.Looks better but SOS,waitfor the water to take it all away so they can start back all over over again. My sister made it and caught some drums, whites&smallies, and the wonderful aroma


Those pics are pretty sad. Why would anyone just throw a hybrid or any fish on the bank to die? All the garbage on the ground. I always look forward to all the pics of the fish caught at Greenup.


----------



## fallen513

Daveo76 said:


> We need someone at the top of the hill...



What you need is somebody to kick their ass. They can get with the program or find somewhere else to fish, period. 

Tailrace Manners 101. 


Thieves = Bait.


----------



## Patrick1

This year is the first year you cant leave rods in the back of your truck. Tackle boxes in your unlocked car. The trash just keeps getting worse. Its bad on about any day. Im outta here, I will see you fishing.


----------



## cadyshac

Daveo I have always enjoyed your posts and pic's. I used to post some about the action at a dam downstream from you. I gave it up, got tired of watching the disrespectful slobs and all their antics. I learned the hard way by putting in the hours and observing those who knew what they were doing, asking a few questions. I will never have the time to fish enough to learn all I would like to but it sure is fun trying. I keep thinking of making the trip to Greenup and if I ever do I hope to meet you and gain some knowledge.


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

Dave if I could post a video on here I would start at the lower walk and go all the way up that way everyone can see first eye view how bad its gotten funny thing one guy down there was like I love this place it's like my home then proceeds to dump a bucket full of shad on the ground and leave next person I see dumping trash I'm reeking in picking their stuff uo and making them take it with them


----------



## Daveo76

cadyshac said:


> Daveo I have always enjoyed your posts and pic's. I used to post some about the action at a dam downstream from you. I gave it up, got tired of watching the disrespectful slobs and all their antics. I learned the hard way by putting in the hours and observing those who knew what they were doing, asking a few questions. I will never have the time to fish enough to learn all I would like to but it sure is fun trying. I keep thinking of making the trip to Greenup and if I ever do I hope to meet you and gain some knowledge.


that's the hard part, learning by yourself. I think l fished 2 yrs before I even talked to any regulars and they saw me putting in time and effort and started showing me where to fish and how and it all paid off to the point where I'm confident that when I go, that most times I go, I can catch fish. Sometimes it can be very small adjustments that can make all the difference in the world. There are great guys that fish there and we compliment each others style and ability and use each other to figure the situations out. We used to go to the rest area above and get trash bags to clean up after high water, but this weekend was outrageous and human generated waste, using hybrids for cut bait.If you're too lazy to go get some shad, then I guess you're too lazy to take your trash with you. But wait, I was gonna get it after I got my fish up the hill. I was too tired after taking 3 stringers of bass and 2 of catfish. We need a damn card scanner to even get down the hill, I wish.


----------



## Daveo76

Ocpdjunk88 said:


> Dave if I could post a video on here I would start at the lower walk and go all the way up that way everyone can see first eye view how bad its gotten funny thing one guy down there was like I love this place it's like my home then proceeds to dump a bucket full of shad on the ground and leave next person I see dumping trash I'm reeking in picking their stuff uo and making them take it with them


People will never get it thru their heads, that if that many Shad are swimming around being caught by people netting them, that they will have a hard time catching fish when the food is in front of them anyway. So, use a bucket of Shad. No fish, dump 'em and go get a bucket of sklps. We'll not even discuss shiners. Thanks for cleaning up some Adam


----------



## bowtechbuck22

Be out in the morning for skip jack if your out come sat hey and is there any tips on where i should start out at? Never fished greenup before! Any hot spots will be appreciated. If you dont wanna spill the beans in public private message me. Thanks


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

First off I want to state that I'm a catfisherman through and through. Only reason I come down to the damn is to catch shad, skipjack, river shiners, and the occasional mooneye. I come to this forum to ask when they are running hard do I don't waste a trip up there. It takes a lot of time and money to run all over creation to catch shad. So its extremely helpful to get an answer from one of the regulars on here as to if they're running or not. Now I come with a dip net, throw net, a couple buckets, and occasionally a pole to catch skipjack. I won't fish or throw my nets on top of people. And if there are people in the vicinity of where I need to catch my bait I always ask if its alright to throw a net near them. I try to be respectful and I don't leave a mess. All the fish I get that I don't want or need go back in the river. And if there's dead bait on the walkway I kick that in the river too. Something will eat it regardless of how old and nasty it is. So count me as one of the guys that agree with all of you. I can't stand lazy or disrespectful fisherman. It sucks that a few bad apples ruin it for the rest of us. I enjoy the post on here. They've helped me at times.


----------



## glasseyes

Why is it so hard for you guys to believe that there are just people out there that don't give a *^^&$$%% about anything or anyone else but themselves, they are everywhere in this world not just at Greenup dam. You see them in all walks of life every where you go. I guess only when they strike close to home it makes an impact.


----------



## Daveo76

glasseyes said:


> Why is it so hard for you guys to believe that there are just people out there that don't give a *^^&$$%% about anything or anyone else but themselves, they are everywhere in this world not just at Greenup dam. You see them in all walks of life every where you go. I guess only when they strike close to home it makes an impact.


Glasseyes, I don't mean to sound like a crybaby, but it has really never happened with such speed and intensity. There will always be dead bait layin around,thats a given. Someone (Billy Biggers) cleaned up a pile of shad that would have lasted someone for a year. I realize it happens at other places too but the reality has never been so vividly displayed than this past weekend at here during this fantastic white bass run. I have never had to speak my mind about it in 1200 posts because it never happened so much so fast. I really can't explain why it hit me so hard but if maybe one lurker decides to fish here, they just may take their trash to the designated areas or dispose of their bait. This is a site for information and we're just telling the dark side. We never held back info here because it may help someone and was proud of our multi species fishery, something for everyone, so I don't think it's so bad to get to see the dark side too.


----------



## glasseyes

I pick up trash and fish line where ever I go and see plenty of it every where, so I guess I've just kind of grown numb to it. When ever I see someone leave something or throw it down I let them know about it. Maybe you could check out what some of the guys are doing at CJ brown give one of them a PM, and see what some of the steps they have taken to get some results there, just a thought.


----------



## Daveo76

glasseyes said:


> I pick up trash and fish line where ever I go and see plenty of it every where, so I guess I've just kind of grown numb to it. When ever I see someone leave something or throw it down I let them know about it. Maybe you could check out what some of the guys are doing at CJ brown give one of them a PM, and see what some of the steps they have taken to get some results there, just a thought.


Thank you.This area used to be patrolled quite frequently, to the point where people were looking over their shoulders. It will (I hope) get back to normal after the White Bass and Saugers quit biting so well. People will still litter because of laziness but not to the extent it has been lately. Thanks again. Am I missing something, do you fellows
use weedeater line for WhiteBass? It is a lot easier to pick up, especially the yellow


----------



## Doboy

glasseyes said:


> I pick up trash and fish line where ever I go and see plenty of it every where, so I guess I've just kind of grown numb to it. When ever I see someone leave something or throw it down I let them know about it. Maybe you could check out what some of the guys are doing at CJ brown give one of them a PM, *and see what some of the steps they have taken to get some results there, just a thought*.



Thanks glasseyes! 
What you are talking about is "NEED-TO-KNOW-INFO!"
It should be POSTED, ASAP. 

I for one would like to see $1,000 FINES! & Or impound ALL their gear!
Use the money to acquire/ build more access,,, ramps, piers, pavilions,,, whatever.
You've heard of the "Turn-In-A-Poacher" program?
We NEED a "Turn-In-A-Slob" Too!


----------



## bowtechbuck22

Forget goin to green up Shits a roast! Caught like 10 nobody else is catching any skip jacks there not jumping! Waste of time and money!!!!!


----------



## bowtechbuck22

Buddy im still here....


----------



## Daveo76

sorry, hang in there, I'll be there in half an hour


----------



## Daveo76

Thanks to those who had a hand in cleaning up. Tried for Wipers for about an hour and no luck. Fished for Whites the rest of the time and caught quite a few with 3 bonus Smallies and 7 Saugers with the small float rig. Matching the small bait running. Birds with all that bait going by them must have been afraid to get wet!


----------



## GMR_Guy

I'm a former Ironton resident and I was a regular for many years, fishing there from the time I was a teen to the time when I had to move away about 25 years ago. Back then, the problems were the same as you described. Some people just do not care. I've made a few visits there during the years and I'm always disgusted by the the amount of trash and dead fish. I think too many guys are used to their wives picking up after them.


----------



## look111

I finally made it back down there this evening and I have to applaud Dave and the folks who did what they could to clean up. No bad smell and trash was limited. Nothing major at all. Thanks to all who took part in doing what they could, it is a major change. A lot of people down there again. Hope to see you soon Dave. Some call it griping or complaining, I say job well done. You said what others were thinking first. See ya soon.


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah Lewis, I didn't even go back Sunday and you know that I'll fish along side the weekend warriors. GMRGuy, this was truly the worst I have ever seen it.Wasn't only the dead fish and trash, but the people too. Crowding kids out because they were catching fish, throwing castnets without asking if you minded, I won't go any further as it's all been said. I was proud of where I fished and wanted to post but a couple old timers told me a few years ago to be careful and maybe I should have listened. Maybe from now on when I post and upload pics, you serious fishermen can de-code and find out what's been happening.


----------



## Streamhawk

I for one enjoy reading your posts and looking at the pics you post Daveo76.
I drive 2 hours to fish the dam when I get the time, and it's not often enough for me. I guess the biggest thing that I have learned from the regulars on here is how to interpert the water level, and how this will affect the fishing. Not so much about how they are biting or it's hot right now. I am greatful for guys like you who share their knowledge, and appreciate it very much. I completely understand about the garbage situation, we have that problem here where I live with a few popular places to fish. I will tell you this, the problem that I see is that the places where there is the most trash and abuse of fishing regulations are the places where you see the least amount of DNR officers. I would be willing to bet if a DNR officer hit the dam for a few weekends straight and wrote some tickets, and confisgated some equipment the word would get out and see a change at the dam. I remember last year there was this oriental couple that was hauling buckets of fish, and then one day got caught by DNR and was handed some hefty ticktets. My understanding was they were no longer seen there. Just my two cents, and the times I have fished there I have met some nice guys there fishing. Don't let the haters ruin something you seem to love to do. Hope to run into you the next time I am down there. Hang in there.


----------



## Daveo76

I think a lot depends on the Game Warden you have. Maybe 6 years ago , we had a great one named Travis-------. He came down the hill one day in the middle of March when there was no one else but me and a friend fishing. He practically ran down the rocks because he had been at the top of the hill watching us thru binocs. We were oblivious to him because we were catching Wipers to about 8 lbs and he hadn't seen too many yet.Came down all smiles , wanting to know how we were catching them, how big they got. We had to practically make him look at our licences. So he actually started fishing at the dam right alongside folks getting the lowdown, so he enjoyed fishing the dam and you should have seen the looks when he would return half an hour later in uniform!! And he was there enough to make an impact where other people who hadn't fished there were told by people to pick that pop can up or dispose of your bait properly because there was a game warden that enjoyed fishing right along side people. I know they have other duties but at such a high profile place , they could at least make an appearance occasionally. Sad thing is there's a new Watercraft office at the top of the hill and we never see them. No human creel census people now, just a piece of paper to fill out. Quite strange that they have the resources now, ie cameras everywhere and they were waiting at the top of the hill waiting for Fishercreekrick to lug a 47lb Asian Carp up. I don't know if game wardens rotate counties or how it works but I fish there quite frequently and haven't seen one in 4 yrs. Don't know if they are out crackin down on boaters or whatever but an occasional appearance would help. Streamhawk, PM me when you decide to come up, because a lot of us are tired of people coming up to us saying they read the posts for the info and don't participate. That's what Midoh39 and Doc and some of the other visitors do.That's actually what Look111 and Whitemw did awhile back and they live in my backyard practically.Look111 caught his PB Wiper last week and hasn't put it on yet,and it was over 9lbs(sorry Lewis but that is a super accomplishment) so the crap really impacts people in different ways. Come down and act like a jerk and it won't get you far; come down and honestly want to learn, you will get all the help and tips you need.


----------



## Streamhawk

I will send you a PM the next time I am coming down. Hopefuly sooner than later. Chat with you soon, Thanks!


----------



## Daveo76

Just know that I didn't mean the jerk remark toward you Streamhawk. Just a blanket remark. We have just as much fun watching know it alls as we do fishing, people coming down with the plastic wrap on their rod handles to show off that brand new rod, let it get wet and toss it in the river because it's slick now, toss that heavy shad net for shiners. Believe me, we could make a TV show. The best is women outfishing men, boy they get upset!


----------



## look111

Ok Daveo76 you win, lol. Believe it or not I am sitting here chuckling to myself because you and a few of the others I learn from have the ability to shame me into doing something I didn't want to do but knew all along I should have. We'll razz each other about it next time we're bumping elbows, lol. Ok, this past thursday evening was great for fishing. Place was packed as usual and I and a few others fished the upper deck. Used launchers, pencil sticks, white and albino 5in fork tailed zoom flukes and tsunami pearl swim shad. Also a group next to the wall using cut bait and nightcrawlers fishing on the bottom did very well. I caught 4, had 2 more that broke or cut their way off using the underwater concrete slab. Pics below are of a 9 1/2 lb hybrid. It was not the biggest caught, two more larger ones were caught by fellow angler. I don't have those pictured to share. Action that evening was non stop. Of course went back the next evening, fished for about 2 1/2 hours and luckily caught 1. Go figure.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Ok Daveo76 you win, lol. Believe it or not I am sitting here chuckling to myself because you and a few of the others I learn from have the ability to shame me into doing something I didn't want to do but knew all along I should have. We'll razz each other about it next time we're bumping elbows, lol. Ok, this past thursday evening was great for fishing. Place was packed as usual and I and a few others fished the upper deck. Used launchers, pencil sticks, white and albino 5in fork tailed zoom flukes and tsunami pearl swim shad. Also a group next to the wall using cut bait and nightcrawlers fishing on the bottom did very well. I caught 4, had 2 more that broke or cut their way off using the underwater concrete slab. Pics below are of a 9 1/2 lb hybrid. It was not the biggest caught, two more larger ones were caught by fellow angler. I don't have those pictured to share. Action that evening was non stop. Of course went back the next evening, fished for about 2 1/2 hours and luckily caught 1. Go figure.


Great fish dude!! At least you are learning all the different ways to get them besides the lower sidewalk!. I'm sure you've noticed that most times, I'll go to the deck first, then work my way down.Same thing today, none on the deck but the guys were tearin' the Drums up! I caught 5 on the lower sidewalk matching the shiners that were going by and had a really nice one think he was the boss and broke off. Caught a few at the coffer dam but got tired of seeing baby whites & wipers go into the puddle Only noticed a couple of Saugers, Jgaylord came down for a visit too. Nice to see you again. Small gear, small baits


----------



## Doboy

Streamhawk said:


> I for one enjoy reading your posts and looking at the pics you post Daveo76.
> the problem that I see is that the places where there is the most trash and abuse of fishing regulations are the places where you see the least amount of DNR officers. I would be willing to bet if a DNR officer hit the dam for a few weekends straight and wrote some tickets, and confisgated some equipment the word would get out and see a change at the dam. *I remember last year there was this oriental couple that was hauling buckets of fish, and then one day got caught by DNR and was handed some hefty ticktets.* My understanding was they were no longer seen there. Just my two cents, and the times I have fished there I have met some nice guys there fishing. Don't let the haters ruin something you seem to love to do. Hope to run into you the next time I am down there. *Hang in there DAVE*.



YEP! Right-On Streamhawk!
Hang in there Dave,,, and BIG THANKS as usual. 
It's pretty-much the same disgusting thing everywhere,,, EVERYWHERE the WARDENS AREN'T!
I've seen 1 guy carry away 2 -5 gal buckets full of sauger, the buckets were so full the fish were falling out! He just kept walking!
One Guy, up on an Erie trib, threw 6 steelhead in a cooler that was in his trunk, and came back to fish for more. 
And the 'Straw-hats' up NE,,, I could go on forever! 

WE have'ta keep reporting the good along with the BAD,,, And We all have to stick together & help police OUR RANKS,,,, It's all we got.
If we tell the 'Lame-brainers' to visit & READ the reports on OGF, MAYBE they'll pick up some hints,,, maybe.

I'll always suggest to our Wardens to 'Stop By' & 'Visit' more often,
& ask them to monitor OGF,,, 
(Just like Range Julie at Westbranch,,, It really helps, Thanks Tons)

It's Like, We all know what town NOT TO SPEED THROUGH! Right?


----------



## I Fish

It's my opinion the ODNR doesn't give a crap one about the Ohio. I think that since they don't own it, for them, it would be like you taking care of your neighbors yard. I might be wrong, but why else would they not patrol the dams? I've seen W.Va officers at dams on the W.Va side, but never a ODNR guy on the Ohio side, not once, and, I don't know anybody else that has either. Look, they won't even align their fishing regs with W.Va. 

There's got to be a reason. I'd think, the way they try to hammer guys during gun season, this would be no different, a revenue stream, but, maybe they tried once and it wasn't profitable.


----------



## Daveo76

They may not give a crap, but if you land that fish , it's in Ohio and if it's over the limit or undersized , a law is being broken in Ohio. Same with trash, you are tossin your litter in Ohio. That's why they need to get on the ball. They could have put a nice dent in the deficit the last 3 weeks or funded some other programs. Enough from me, I'm finished with it.
Not much going on today except a few big Wipers if you could reach them. Whites, Smallies, Spots and little Wipers


----------



## Doboy

I Fish said:


> I've seen W.Va officers at dams on the W.Va side, but never a ODNR guy on the Ohio side, not once, and, I don't know anybody else that has either.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Fish,,,
> I did meet the two Ohio wardens up here, At New Cumberland Dam, Ohio side. I think that was back in Feb or March.
> I mentioned OGF both times, and asked them to get into the conversations that we had here,,,, concerning Limits, Litter & 'Law Breakers'.
> I've also sent letters to Ohio Dnr & Pa, Twice. NO RETURN/ No REPLY. ???
> 
> I'm sure all of us could burn a 'Bad Guy' on a daily basis,,,,, Somehow, someway, we need better communication, QUICKER!
> IF ONLY THERE WAS A WAY
> 
> Get this,,,, We have 40 sworn-in deputies (cost +-$100 each) at our 3,000 member sportsman club. Same deal,,, We just can't get them to take a day to police the property,,, to do their job. We have trespassers, vandalism, even stolen boats,,, Litter/ beer cans/trash everywhere,,,,
> MAYBE we'll have 2 arrests yearly.


----------



## look111

went down today (Greenup locks) and got nothing. No fish no bites, nothing. Some nice fish were caught by others though. I saw hybrids or whites, drum,channels and blues. Met a guy Nick who was fishing with his nephew and they had one of those days. They allowed me to take a few pics and they showed me pics they had taken from earlier in the day. They caught hybrids and catfish, blues, channels and shovel heads. the biggest went about 28lbs using cut bait. below are the pics I was able to take to share with everyone. not sure what happened to the last fish but I'd say it's lucky to be alive!! Enjoy!


----------



## Daveo76

If you see this, Great Job young man! There wasn't anyone doing that well earlier.Only Drums. For the regulars looking in, Misty has the Tsunami Swimbaits in stock again. Save us a couple Sluggo I forgot to mention earlier that I had some Wipers smackin the launcher around, like they always do when it warms up so shorter leaders may be in order. If any of you fishermen have seen it , you know what I'm talking about but for those who don't , it reminds you of a Killer Whale(an orca) or a Great White Shark slapping a seal or something into the air with it's tail. Quite entertaining but hard to get the Wiper to bite. They don't commit to the lure but knock the 5inch white weighted float around. Apparently resembles a shad to them and they just want to play. Even more aggressive if you use red tape on the float to keep the weight on.


----------



## Daveo76

Went down Tuesday morn to try for some Wipers but the weedeater line gang had the upper deck tied up , so didn't even go there.Resigned myself to fishing the lower walk and coffer dam so a small Bassy kind of day. Kept my eyes on the water lookin for Hybrids to bust on downstream at the spots they usually do this time of year but didn't notice any after they started topwater the end of last week. Mostly White Bass but did see a woman who's becoming a "regular" bring in a couple small shovelheads


----------



## look111

fished yesterday evening and was again skunked. some guys by the wall were doing good with cut bait. one caught a 22 1/2lb flathead and gave it to me. sluggo caught a nice 16lb bluecat carolina rigging. pics are below.


----------



## Daveo76

Only saw one cat today. Same routine, one White Bass on the deck and go to the kiddie pool for awhile catching the usual. OCPDJUNK (Adam) comes down and lets me know he's there. He goes on to the deck and catches 2 fish right off the bat throwin the launcher as far as possible and he was working small baits. So he is good enough to come all the way down where I was fishing to tell me some were bustin and he'd caught a couple. Now how about that!! I have one slam me on my first cast but wasn't expecting it and didn't get it. But did get 3 decent ones and they were that much stronger in the current at full generation. I used bigger Flukes and color didn't matter much. Missed a couple more. Adam had a problem when he'd hook up, the fish were taking the whole leader , not breaking off, but coming undone, so we fixed that. Him and Jim were still there when I left and Adam had caught 9 so far. Oh to be 25 again These Hybrids didn't start this until 2:00 in the afternoon so don't give up on them too soon.


----------



## KYTodd

Here it goes, my first post. Didn't make it down today,my luck the hybrids would be biting better than Monday and Tuesday. Dave I spoke with you at the coffer dam yesterday. Hope to make it down tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Daveo76

Yes , enjoy the forum and contribute. Caught a few , didn't I?


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

Today was a good day ended up bagging over 15 hybrids on launcher floats Dave glad you decided to come on up man ended up leaving about 7:30 storm front was moving in will be there tomorrow same time see y'all down there


----------



## C J Hughes

Man you guys sure are having fun at Greenup. There is nothing like the Ohio River.


----------



## Daveo76

C J Hughes said:


> Man you guys sure are having fun at Greenup. There is nothing like the Ohio River.


Yes CJ, nothing quite like it. It's unique to us in that you can catch any kind of fish on any given day. We may get a little sensative about it when the people leave the garbage and dead fish layin around but forums like this one can make people think twice, especially those who walk up to us and say they read the reports but don't join. I know some people don't check forums at all. Some of us fish it 5 or 6 times a week, if only for a few minutes and we have to put up with the lingering smell. We are always willing to help people and show them how we do it. We have made some great friends that make Greenup Dam their weekend destination. There's nothing quite like casting 100 yards and hookin up and giving that unsuspecting kid your rod and reel to bring one in. Sluggo Jim has been fishing there as long as me, as I fished it before the Hydro went in, and that far back, you couldn't get any info from the regulars that were there and we more or less had to learn ourselves to figure it out. When they gave you a nickname, you knew you were in business. So most of us don't want to be like the older guys were and I don't want to shun anybody the way we were shunned. But people come and get frustrated when they don't get one every cast or and leave. So be it. These river Wipers, especially at the Hydros feel like giants in the current because they are the boss and will do anything in their power to stay in that water. The topwater bite is so fun and there are plenty of ways to get them if you can reach them. Luckily we were reaching them Wednesday Some of them looked skinnier yesterday, almost like stripers, so they will be pure hungry now. Assuming they are spawned out.


----------



## Daveo76

Ocpdjunk88 said:


> Today was a good day ended up bagging over 15 hybrids on launcher floats Dave glad you decided to come on up man ended up leaving about 7:30 storm front was moving in will be there tomorrow same time see y'all down there


The good old saying, " should have stayed a little longer"


----------



## dave377

Guys I think my son and I will be coming down to Greenup to give it a try. I am not sure when or what to bring as far as rods and gear. I have never fished a place like that but I am looking forward to it.
I am trying to learn all I can so I read every post you guys make maybe I can be a little bit prepared when I get there. So keep the post coming.

Thanks
Dave377


----------



## KYTodd

Not a bad day. Had 8 hybrids on topwater and launchers, biggest 7 1/2lbs. Everybody was catching then they just shut down with one every now and then. Did see a nice blue cat caught, around 35lbs.


----------



## Flathead King 06

Those of you who fish the dam and catch cats, are you specifically targeting them or do you just happen to get them? Just wondering because I'm up in Springfield, so it's about a 2-2:30 hr trip to the locks there and I am after flatheads. Just didn't know if it would be worth my while to come fishing for them or head someplace closer.


----------



## Daveo76

Some people target them with the water being just a little higher than normal. One man last weekend caught 9 of them on a white 1 1/2 oz lead spoon , the biggest being 24lbs. But it's mostly cut shad and skipjacks and whole ones if they are small enough. And there in lies part of the dead bait laying around problem.Sluggo Jim caught his 16 lb Blue the other evening on a Gizz 4 Carolina rigged so if the water gets down to normal, they will probably be right along side the Wipers when we start fishing the "elbow" just down stream. Look111 fishing I must say though that a friend came up to me at Kroger's in Wheelersburg and said he got tired of catching them (Hybrids) and was great enough to let me know it was happening again at the dam. So a big thanks Joey but I was Honey Doin But Flathead King 06, most of us who post fish for the Hybrids and catch Catfish but people do target them here. Just regular dam Catfishing but folks in boats have been doing very well too.


----------



## look111

Hey Dave, I went yesterday evening and of course was too late. They said there was good action from about 11-4pm. I got there about 6pm. Fished til about 9pm and was again skunked. Here is Nick and his nephew again with a 35lb bluecat. They were doing good with cut bait again.


----------



## Daveo76

Look111 was the Sauger man today!! I think he caught 7 and missed a few others. Young man with him caught a big Drum. I Wiper fished the whole time and got 1 and a big White Bass.Looks like it may have been a Striper now that I look at it(the Wiper) Nice to see KYTODD again.


----------



## Whitemw

Nice guys! I'm leaving for the beach tn haven't been to the dam in about a month talked to adam yesterday he said he had a great day ill be back for some action at greenup soon! Ill post some pics of some fish if I get into anything down there gonna take a couple of surf rods n get up early see if I can make something happen


----------



## KYTodd

Hey Dave, no luck after you left. Thanks again for flukes, hopefully they will work next time.


----------



## Daveo76

KYTodd said:


> Hey Dave, no luck after you left. Thanks again for flukes, hopefully they will work next time.


You're quite welcome. Sorry for your luck. Malik, have a great trip!!


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

Hey!! Look111 finally got that skunk shaked off. That's awesome keep slayin em guys i might be down tomorrow only have 1 launcher left will be sure to reline my reel this time might even put a bigger reel on it before hand!! And Dave that does resemble a nice striper I caught one the other day didn't have much of a hump on its back but all the lines were solid. Crazy fish breeding out there


----------



## Daveo76

River's up now to 18 ft , so don't forget to finish your casts and hold it along the walk for a little bit


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

Understood thanks Dave for the pointers you guys have taught me alot in the last couple years


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

One day I hope to be in your shoes teaching young grasshoppers how to catch em


----------



## Whitemw

Lol we're the young grass hoppers for now Adam! Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Ha, you guys are gonna have to learn quick. You're makin' me feel like an old man You 2 have learned the best lesson- you can't learn it all or it wouldn't be fun anymore!You've had super days where nothing could go wrong, and you've been skunked but you've hung in there learning from the veterans and like I said earlier, I don't want to be the same way the old guys were to me when I first startedYou aren't grasshoppers, more like preying mantises


----------



## speck662

So I have never been to green up, but fishing for striper in Texas behind dams. I was wondering when is the best time of year to go? I remember them running up river in the spring to spawn. So me and my son are looking into checking out green up and any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Daveo76

speck662 said:


> So I have never been to green up, but fishing for striper in Texas behind dams. I was wondering when is the best time of year to go? I remember them running up river in the spring to spawn. So me and my son are looking into checking out green up and any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


 Just the same fishing, only mostly Hybrid Stripers. Topwater is doing well right now but they will soon get into the daybreak/sundown phase. But they can be caught at any given time. The better fishing is below the dams and long rods help for distance. Let's see a Texas Striper Speck.


----------



## speck662

Wish I had a picture. I have moved 7 times since I lived in Texas. I will see if I can pull some pics out. When you say long rods. Do you mean surf rods 9 or 10ft? Also what are you throwing? We used to use surf rods with large wieghted bobbers with about a 5 or 6 foot lead to lure of some short. Also is this one of the better times of year to go? If I did not mention before it is a long drive for me.
Thanks


----------



## Daveo76

speck662 said:


> Wish I had a picture. I have moved 7 times since I lived in Texas. I will see if I can pull some pics out. When you say long rods. Do you mean surf rods 9 or 10ft? Also what are you throwing? We used to use surf rods with large wieghted bobbers with about a 5 or 6 foot lead to lure of some short. Also is this one of the better times of year to go? If I did not mention before it is a long drive for me.
> Thanks


Yeah, surf rods and Launchers made there in Texas. We usually get away with about 3-4 ' of leader. You know more than you thoughtAnything from small sluggos to Pencil Poppers. Topwater doing pretty good right now. They were being caught on Redfins with the lip broken off and weighted and tied to the back end for distance the other day. The biggest majority are caught with flukes and launchers but when they go down , we use lead spoons til they resurface. Just check farther back in this thread and go to the Greenup Dam Pics thread from last year. Soft 4,5 and 6 inch swimbaits, mostly Tsunamis have worked very well this spring but they are in the chase mode right now.Fish can't be guaranteed but at least you seem to know what to do.


----------



## speck662

Thanks for the info. I might try to make it down Wed. if the rain holds off. I would love to get into some hybrids or stripers esspecially on top water. Any more info to help please message.
Thanks


----------



## Doboy

speck662 said:


> Wish I had a picture. I have moved 7 times since I lived in Texas. I will see if I can pull some pics out. When you say long rods. Do you mean surf rods 9 or 10ft? Also what are you throwing? We used to use surf rods with large wieghted bobbers with about a 5 or 6 foot lead to lure of some short. Also is this one of the better times of year to go? If I did not mention before it is a long drive for me.
> Thanks



*If I did not mention before it is a long drive for me.*

Is that like W Cleveland???

I know it's been real quiet up here, and you couldn't find better teachers than Dave & the Greenup boys, AND those Southern O Dams, but you might want to try a 'tune-up' trip that's WAY closer? (Like Pike, New Cumberland, Montgomery, New Brieghton, and or some close Pa Lakes?)
I'll try to dig up some of last years pics, from OGF friends.


----------



## Daveo76

That's a great idea Jer. You can see what he has and would be great for a "tune up" trip. Speck, the Wipers are below all the dams and you have Striper experience so you have most of the problem solved. Water's coming up to 21 ft by Thursday so that takes away half the fishing area. It affects us more downstream than it seems to upstream. Just the fact that the dams above Gallipolis are much closer together and the river is narrower, so we get ALL the water from above and all the tribs above us. Ultimately your call though. Just PM one of us or both to let us know the plan


----------



## speck662

Thanks Daveo and Doboy. I just moved from West Cleveland to Findlay OH. Which is 45 miles south of Toledo. I really do want to get into some stipers tho. When is usually the best time of the year behind the dam? Is it when they are spawning in the spring? Also I for got to mention I do have a 20ft bass boat. Not sure if it can handle the current behind a large dam tho. I always saw air boats when i lived in Texas behind the dams. Thanks guys


----------



## speck662

Doboy So I have been trying to find those other places to fish but I can not seem to find them. Are they all on the Ohio River or what lakes are the by or cities. I your opinion should I wait for anther run before I go try?
Thanks


----------



## Daveo76

Speck, this is a good time right now, has been for 2 months. You need to go to the Ohio River index page and click the sticky thread top link that says Ohio River regional forecast center. Then you can hover over and find the dams because they will have the name of the lock & dam. A 20 ft boat would be fine but isn't a necessity since most L&D's have excellent shore fishing faciilities and you can't get any closer than the end of the lock chambers at most of them. I've been fishing the Greenup Dam since before the Hydro plant was constructed in 1982 and have been out on a boat twice!! So I may be a bit prejudiced about it but I'm just comfortable with the way it is and catch a few fish to boot. Nothing quite like Wipers & Stripers in the current of a Hydro let alone in calm water!


----------



## Doboy

speck662 said:


> Doboy "I just moved from West Cleveland to Findlay OH. Which is 45 miles south of Toledo. In your opinion should I wait for anther run before I go try?
> Thanks


*Quote Dave; 
"Speck, this is a good time right now, has been for 2 months"*

.
WELL Speck, you & Dave just answered THAT!
& If Dave says now,,, Go-do-it. 
Google Earth says 155m to Liverpool and 165m & 175m+- to Greenup & Byrd ,,, AND you get Dave & 'The Greenup Boys'????
lol,,, That's a no-brainer! 
(Hint- take a case of his favorite BEER!) 
You-know Speck,,, If you lived closer to me, we'd be sharing some GAS & go half-ers on that BEER!!! 

Good Luck, Have Fun
Post Pics!


----------



## Daveo76

Doboy said:


> *Quote Dave;
> "Speck, this is a good time right now, has been for 2 months"*
> 
> .
> WELL Speck, you & Dave just answered THAT!
> & If Dave says now,,, Go-do-it.
> Google Earth says 155m to Liverpool and 165m & 175m+- to Greenup & Byrd ,,, AND you get Dave & 'The Greenup Boys'????
> lol,,, That's a no-brainer!
> (Hint- take a case of his favorite BEER!)
> You-know Speck,,, If you lived closer to me, we'd be sharing some GAS & go half-ers on that BEER!!!
> 
> Good Luck, Have Fun
> Post Pics!


No beer necessary for me but I'm sure it wouldn't go to waste
I believe 23 is close to or goes thru Findlay. All you'd need to do is take 23 South all the way to Portsmouth and hit 52 East for about 15 miles to the dam. Pretty simple trip. Wipers have been turning on and off at the most unexpected times so make sure to give them a chance. If nothing else, they can be caught right at your feet here. Any fish at a Hydro in the current feels so much bigger and they will do all in their power to overcome you.


----------



## Whitemw

Just in from the beach!!!


----------



## Daveo76

Shouldn't you be fishing in the water??


----------



## look111

Fished the dam last week in the evenings and saw a lot of catfish caught. Went this morning and the hybrids were hot and heavy. The bigger ones shut down about 9-9:30 but smaller to more average ones were still killing the chicken liver when I left. The bigger ones were caught using live shad or skipjack. Artificial was a waste of time. I was given 1 shad and I got my 1 fish. Below are pics from last week and this morning. Enjoy


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

Hey does anyone know how to get ahold of Roy or Ron I can't remember his name look111 it's the guy with that reel. I'm supposed to meet him tomorrow but my papaw passed away this weekend his funeral is at that time and I'd hate for the guy to drive all the way to the dam and me not be there. Help me out please


----------



## look111

I will call someone who has his number and have him pass the info on to Roy. Sorry to hear about your Grandfather, I send my condolences to You and your Family. Take Care


----------



## Daveo76

Sorry for your loss Adam. Roy is there everyday, whether he comes down the hill or not so don't worry about him making a special trip. I don't know his number. Good fish guys!!!


----------



## KYTodd

Nice fish look111. Fished this evening for a couple of hours with no luck. Small whites were being caught along the wall. See you guys this weekend maybe.


----------



## Doboy

YOU GUYS ARE STILL CATCHING SAUGER???!

Oh my, those look yummy,,,, 15"-18"ers??  ENVY

What were they hitting? lol & Don't tell me Chicken Livers?


----------



## look111

Yes sir the sauger are still here and there surprisingly. These were caught with a 3/8oz jig with a light blueish fork tailed fluke, white grub tail and a guy gave me one caught on a 2oz lead spoon. They were 11-13ins. KYTodd see ya soon. I didn't go but this morning was good for live bait again. Mooneyes were the bait of choice. I was told if you didn't have them, you watched the fish being caught!!


----------



## Daveo76

I caught my 5 without Mooneyes but it probably would have been 25! Caught the most true stripers I have ever caught but they were at the end of the wall. Some big White Bass and Shovelheads on the lower walk. They were bustin' all morning but it got too hot for me.Something happened to the pics so you'll have to take my word for it.


----------



## pizzacouple

is anyone gonna be down there june 22nd in the evening? I may make a trip down and have never been able to figure out the dam.


----------



## Daveo76

pizzacouple said:


> is anyone gonna be down there june 22nd in the evening? I may make a trip down and have never been able to figure out the dam.


 I hope you don't mean june 22 next year PM sent


----------



## TurtleJugger

Hey everyone
I'm Zach
I lived in Scioto county most of my life. living here in cincy for the past three years. Next time I'm in town I wanna come down and fish the dam. LOL I'm a very clean and upstading fisherman! I have been fishing hard core for three years since I moved away. Mostly paylakes. Public lakes and a private fishing club I belong to. I have large catifish poles and sum small to medium poles. I just got a new bass pole spooled with 10 pound line. Does anyone have any tips for beginner river fishing? Not askin for your secret spots but sum tips would be awesome!

I'm a nice guy and passionate about fishing. Always open to make new friends


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I've learned a lot in my first year fishing for hybrids (mostly watching people fish at Greenup and reading this forum. I have been taking what I learn and transferring it over to the scioto river. So far so good! There are high numbers in the right places and big ones to boot. Another plus is your usually fishing by yourself or just you and your partner. Also, there are no restrictions on where to fish. Here's a pic of a 4-5 ponder caught earlier this week, but I caught one that went 8 along with others that same day.


----------



## Daveo76

Great place to fish when I want to get away, and they bite longer in the season


----------



## TurtleJugger

wow nice.. I think I know where your fishing at. I caught some nice cats outta that part of the Scioto years ago. I'm looking to get into Striper and carp fishing. I have access to the Ohio river up here in Cincinnati and wanna learn to fish it. I am also planning on a few trips to greenup dam. Should I use my Catfish poles or go with something smaller? They are rigged with 20lb line. 
thanks


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah TJ, that's the twin bridges. Love it! As for your equipment, sounds good for live bait, but at the dam, we cast pretty far at times and use longer, lighter rods but you need to find someone who fishes down your way to figure out how they do it.
*Somewhere on the Scioto- Sometime ago, that's exactly what a couple of friends and I did when we first started fishing the Scioto for them specifically. Transferred knowledge after we kept getting broken off all the time fishing for whites and saugers and it paid off.First one I can remember catching was behind the Stag Bar and thought I had a state record white bass! Another great place is under the 2nd st bridge. Won't say any,more about it out of respect for Look111 because this is a thread about Greenup Dam in the Ohio River section but PM me any time. I'm in Minford


----------



## look111

To all, please don't limit info on this thread because it's titled a certain way. If it helps someone go with it. I still have questions I want answers to and sometimes the answers come from these off topic conversations. One example, my nephew and his friends were fishing in Ironton where Storms Creek enters the Ohio River. Fishing for bass with a rooster tail and caught a sauger. I've seen white bass caught from the creek but never sauger. So, anyone who knows anything about Sauger and white bass in Storms Creek please feel free to share.


----------



## Daveo76

Well put my friend!!Just thought since it was a Greenup thread started by you, that maybe some info should go to the Striper/Hybrid forum but any info is welcome as always


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Very few people know this, but since you guys share info, I will too. There is a dam on the scioto river in waverly. Its not anything like greenup. It's called Gregg's dam. It was built in the 1800's so people could get their covered wagons across the scioto. It's like a mini tailrace. Ive fished it since I ve been a kid and never even thought about hybrids, until this year. They are in there in good number and size. I believe they stick around for the high oxegenated water, concentration of baitfish, and deep water. It really is a unique situation. The picture below shows a small portion of what it looks like. The dam stretches all the way across the river like a mini greenup, but he hybrids are not mini. I dont mind posting this because just like greenup, you have to learn how to fish it.


----------



## speck662

Where is this Gregg's dam? I would be interested in trying it out. Portsmouth is a 4 hour drive for me and something closer would be great.


----------



## Fishnuts

There is a _Griggs_ Reservoir in COLUMBUS on the Scioto. No dams I've ever heard of near Waverly.


----------



## bowtechbuck22

Griggs is very close to me very shallow good for getting shad that's about it don't wasye ur time


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Gregg's dam is on the scioto between waverly and piketon. It's accessed either by floating down river to it or a lengthy walk from river road.


----------



## Fishnuts

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Gregg's dam is on the scioto between waverly and piketon. It's accessed either by floating down river to it or a lengthy walk from river road.


Can you give more specific directions? I've checked satellite photos of that entire area and can't find anything except for a few bridges. Is the dam structure submerged?


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

It is submerged right now with the river being up. It is approximately 1 1/2 miles downriver of the state route 220 bridge (the one by the old freuhauff building and old waverly ball fields) that spans the scioto. We are starting clog up the Greenup 2013 thread with scioto river stuff. I'll start a thread for scioto river hybrids so we have a place to go for these discussions.


----------



## Fishnuts

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Whitemw

Hybrids in the scioto r my favorite fish to catch grew up right on the scioto I have a few honey hole down there biggest I've caught was a 15 over n my buddys caught a 13lber we love to wade the ripples near sand bars n tie a float on top of a shad n hold on ))


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I'll tell ya whitemw, I'm saving a lot on gas, not having to go to greenup to fish for hybrids. Just waiting for the river to go down to where I can get back in there. Nothing much happening this way right now.


----------



## KYTodd

Hey Look111 & Daveo76, haven't been in awhile, work has kept me busy. Anything going on below the dam? I know the water got messed up some last week, crossed the dam last night and it didn't look to bad.


----------



## Daveo76

KYTodd said:


> Hey Look111 & Daveo76, haven't been in awhile, work has kept me busy. Anything going on below the dam? I know the water got messed up some last week, crossed the dam last night and it didn't look to bad.


I haven't been down but the water is 17ft right now but I don't know how dirty it is. I'll probably hold off til Monday


----------



## KYTodd

Monday will probably be my first chance to go also. Thanks Dave.


----------



## look111

Hey Daveo76 and KYTodd, I went down this evening and the water is good. Only thing was, the hybrids in close are still on cut bait and such. Every now and then we could get one out past the wall using launchers with flukes, sluggos and swim baits. Weighted swim baits and something similar to a pencil popper also worked ( if pencil poppers is not the correct term please correct me. I've heard them called by other names ). Descent crowd but boy that sun was strong and hot til dusk. Hopefully see you all down there this week sometime.


----------



## Daveo76

Probably weighted Redfins tied to the back. An effective lure,,,


----------



## TurtleJugger

'm heading to Greenup dam tomorrow to fish awhile. any tips?


----------



## Daveo76

Live bait(Shad, Mooneyes and Shiners) has been working well lately, if you have access(castnet). Keep a R&R rigged with something to toss a little farther to breaking fish. Good morning crowd so watch and ask questions


----------



## GMR_Guy

Hmmm. It sounds like some old school methods may be in order. I waiting to find out if I will be going there this week. It's time to re-introduce tactics from 25 and 30 years back, plus try some that I have not heard of being used there.


----------



## Daveo76

You never graduate from the old school


----------



## TurtleJugger

Went to the Greenup dam Monday afternoon and fished for a few hours. I had kids with me so that kinda ruined the chance of me doing any real fishing. We didn't catch a thing and most of the time I was re rigging poles for my cousins after they getting snagged every cast. I tried using a bank sinker with a 7ot circle hook with cut(frozen) skipjack and Israeli carp(bait store was out of everything else and I don't have a castnet yet.)) I reeled in and it seems that my bait was hit but I never saw any action on my rods..Was using a 9ft ugly stick and a Shakespeare catfish rod and reel. I have caught many of catfish on these rods but was skunked on the river.

I tried the sinker above and below the hook but still fought snags all day. Any suggestions?


----------



## terryit3

I ran up last night for an hour and half before the storm rolled in. Caught sauger along the lower wall and white bass down off the rocks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GMR_Guy

Once upon a time, when I was a regular at Greenup Dam, there was a man whose nickname was "Coal Miner." He was given the name because he worked in the coal mines for 30 or more years. His lungs were in bad shape (probably form breathing in all that coal dust) and he had to stop and rest several times when it came time to go back up the bank. If he wasn't fishing, you might see him perched at the top of the hill watching others fish and carrying on conversations with other fishermen as they went up and down the bank. If you were a regular back then, then you probably fished alongside him at one time or another. I remember that he was deadly on the sauger and could detect the slightest bite, catching several fish for every one that I caught. The following picture was taken probably 25 to 30 or more years ago. Back then, stripers were more abundant than hybrids and the key tactic was to drift 1.5 to 3 oz. white bucktail jigs, dressed with curly tails, in the steady current. I know that he has long since passed. The striper in this pic is probably 10 to 12 pounds.


----------



## glasseyes

Cool story, great memories, cherish the picture.


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, Coal Miners' name still comes up in conversation from time to time. Great picture, looks like before the Hydro. We have been catching a lot of true Stripers since last Fall and I had some communication with the DNR about it and they said Kentucky was doing the Striper stocking.
Seems like all the great guys are taken from us too soon but we learn plenty from them. I used to hate having a nickname but after a few years I realized that I had put my time in , stayed out of the way , watched in awe and then knew I had become part of the gang. So GMR, thanks for the memories


----------



## Whitemw

My grandpa talks about coal miner all the time he told me he used to stand just to the right of the ibeam and cast way out and catch em on white jogged buck tails never saw that done! But I'm only 23  but coal miners a legend 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GMR_Guy

Daveo76 said:


> Yeah, Coal Miners' name still comes up in conversation from time to time. Great picture, looks like before the Hydro. We have been catching a lot of true Stripers since last Fall and I had some communication with the DNR about it and they said Kentucky was doing the Striper stocking.
> Seems like all the great guys are taken from us too soon but we learn plenty from them. I used to hate having a nickname but after a few years I realized that I had put my time in , stayed out of the way , watched in awe and then knew I had become part of the gang. So GMR, thanks for the memories


That is after the hydro. I do remember seeing one true striper breaking the surface, prior to the construction of the hydro. Man, my eyes got big when I saw that. 

Every once in a while, the stripers are able to naturally reproduce. In the mid-80s, when there was a drought during the spawning season, and barge traffic was down to almost nothing, the baby stripers were everywhere next year along the Ohio, even in areas not near the dam. The KY DNR confirmed this. 

What is the biggest striper that has been taken from there? The biggest I ever caught (which Coal Miner says was the biggest he had ever seen at the time) was 34" 15lbs 5 oz. I heard an extremely reliable report of a 36" caught. I am sure that bigger ones have been caught there. Unfortunately, they never attained the massive size that many of us had hoped.

I sure do miss that place. I was ready to come yesterday, but the water levels were borderline, maybe next Thursday I can make it.


----------



## Whitemw

When I was about 8-9 I was fishing there and I saw Vernon catch a true striper it was easily a 30" fish that's the biggest I've ever saw 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Biggest Stripe that I have personally seen was 23lbs, don't remember the length.Here's one from this spring that may have been 4 lbs. Hope these bad boys grow up some


----------



## fishercreekrick

the biggest ive seen is 22# caught dec.22,2012the guy said he caught it on a whitebass that washed up on the bank dead.he caught it on the ky shore near the train bridge in southshore.


----------



## look111

6.24-28.13 at the greenup dam had its good and bad days. The hybrids were locked in on mooneyes, if you didn't have them you were not catching many if any. Even the live shad had to take a back seat to them! I did hear they were being caught on artificial lures yesterday and there was a group of us catching small ones this evening on lures. Below are a couple of pics from this week. No specific order. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Daveo76

Bill & Rip are getting to be hams now, huh I even see George at the end of the walk!! I'm not even gonna ask about John!! Great Pics Look


----------



## look111

Hey Dave we're missing you on the walkway. Yes, Bill and Rip keep us smiling along with Squirrel. Squirrel was the only one not using mooneye and catching good numbers and big ones like us. He used a jr fork-tailed fluke on some kinda thin stick bobber and slayed them. I stopped a fishing just to see what he did but I could'nt see anything special. I guess that's why only he uses that technique?!! John had about 3-4 break off on him but as you see he got his too. Hopefully see you soon, take care.


----------



## Daveo76

Don't worry, I'll be there using junk while everyone uses that live stuff


----------



## GMR_Guy

I have been going through old photos. Here is my biggest pure striper from Greenup Dam. 15 lb 5 oz 34" This was caught around 1985. I remember this day quite well. All of the regulars were stacked up at the corner of the sidewalk, probably lamenting that all three generators were turned on and destroying the great conditions of the previous day. Seeing the speed of the current, I positioned myself far downstream from everyone, just about a 100 feet downriver from the rocky point. On my first cast, I threw out a 3 oz white bucktail jig and was rewarded with a estimated 12 lb striper, it was released. The second cast produced the big one. I was actually about to throw back the 15 lber, but someone wisely told me that the fish was bigger than I thought it was and they were right. So I decided to leave right then and get it weighed. I only made two casts, but it was a great trip.

In hindsight, I made a great mistake in leaving too soon. What would have happened on my next several casts?


----------



## Daveo76

GMR_Guy said:


> I have been going through old photos. Here is my biggest pure striper from Greenup Dam. 15 lb 5 oz 34" This was caught around 1985. I remember this day quite well. All of the regulars were stacked up at the corner of the sidewalk, probably lamenting that all three generators were turned on and destroying the great conditions of the previous day. Seeing the speed of the current, I positioned myself far downstream from everyone, just about a 100 feet downriver from the rocky point. On my first cast, I threw out a 3 oz white bucktail jig and was rewarded with a estimated 12 lb striper, it was released. The second cast produced the big one. I was actually about to throw back the 15 lber, but someone wisely told me that the fish was bigger than I thought it was and they were right. So I decided to leave right then and get it weighed. I only made two casts, but it was a great trip.
> 
> In hindsight, I made a great mistake in leaving too soon. What would have happened on my next several casts?


Beauty of a fish!! You just never know about leaving too soon. They may have shut completely off.I can remember everyone getting mad at the full generation. Me and a friend even went up to the office one day to ask if they were doing it on purpose, but that was before 9/11. But we slowly figured it out and most don't mind now because they stay in the same places every time. That's what's so great about this place. You can fish at the "elbow" and see what's going on everywhere. The time of the year right now for them to be just below the elbow to be bustin shad and easy to get on topwater. Or like I did last summer after my heart attack , was seeing them breaking in the cove and just go down there first thing and kill time catching Bluegills , waiting for them to start.So , GMR Guy, we'd love to have you fish with us and show us a few old tricks. And maybe we could show you a few new ones. Like Look111(Lewis) said in a previous post, it's more Wipers here right now, but that's fine, because I think he and some of the newer guys appreciate what they have learned and always look really enchanted at the ways these fish can be caught, everything from crappie jigs and sluggos(ask Whitemw where he learned that little trick!) to Pencil Poppers. Hopefully these Stripers get to the size of the one in your picture. I've actually seen them caught from the Scioto in December but not very far upriver-2nd st bridge. Me and Malik(Whitemw) fish the twin bridges after Labor day for Wipers a lot in the fall and early winter and I can't remember any trues from there, but he fishes year round on the Scioto and maybe has caught some


----------



## Doboy

Hello Dave, GMRguy,,

Thanks GMRguy for the tidbits,,,, I wish I had a pic of those spots that you are talking about, like below "The Arm", so I can compare them to likely spots up here.

I had to look up your water elevation
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=gnuk2

I NEVER HEAR MUCH ABOUT ALL OF THE OTHER PLACES TO FIND GOOD FISHING down around Greenup! 

*Yesterday would'a been YOUR DAY to hit every big and little feeder creek & river that's filling the Ohio. Fri & Sat was ours!*

Matt & I did a bunch of recon yesterday. 
I never 'summer' fished the O River before, so I wanted to search around and see. Before we launched, we met two great guys (that should/ & will be OGF members!) pulling in at the ramp. I approached them and started to tell them what I THOUGHT the river conditions were like. They smiled and said that they slaughtered the big walleyes and stripers the DAY BEFORE, (Sat,,,, go figure  During the rising pool levels.)
"HIGH & RISING WATER" WAS THEIR KEY. "WAY UP THE FEEDER CREEKS & RIVERS" WERE THE PLACES,,, WAY UP TOO & PASS THE FIRST RAPIDS!
Yesterday, It didn't seem to matter if we anchored & fished in the fast 2'ow or the little pools that were 4'-6' deep.
The fish that we ALL caught yesterday were on the small size, but what an assortment!
Matt & I landed 3 or 4 sauger, w 3 keepers
some stripers,,, all babies
crappie,,, only one keeper 
bass,,, 3 or 4 smallies, 1 LM
and 2 walleyes,,, a 19 1/2" & a 21".
They were tossing shallow running plugs,,, mostly UP RIVER, & cranking down! ( they lost OVER $50 in plugs in the last 2 trips!????)
We caught most of our fish using slip bobbers with med fatheads or by jigging white or green twisters. (WE lost about $2 in gear)

I just wish that the storms didn't chase us away and that we had some LARGE Fatheads or even some 3"-6" suckers! Next time.
Yesterday, We just touched the TIP of the iceberg,,, WE WILL BE BACK.


----------



## Daveo76

Doboy said:


> Hello Dave, GMRguy,,
> 
> Thanks GMRguy for the tidbits,,,, I wish I had a pic of those spots that you are talking about, like below "The Arm", so I can compare them to likely spots up here.
> 
> I had to look up your water elevation
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=gnuk2
> 
> I NEVER HEAR MUCH ABOUT ALL OF THE OTHER PLACES TO FIND GOOD FISHING down around Greenup!
> 
> *Yesterday would'a been YOUR DAY to hit every big and little feeder creek & river that's filling the Ohio. Fri & Sat was ours!*
> 
> Matt & I did a bunch of recon yesterday.
> I never 'summer' fished the O River before, so I wanted to search around and see. Before we launched, we met two great guys (that should/ & will be OGF members!) pulling in at the ramp. I approached them and started to tell them what I THOUGHT the river conditions were like. They smiled and said that they slaughtered the big walleyes and stripers the DAY BEFORE, (Sat,,,, go figure  During the rising pool levels.)
> "HIGH & RISING WATER" WAS THEIR KEY. "WAY UP THE FEEDER CREEKS & RIVERS" WERE THE PLACES,,, WAY UP TOO & PASS THE FIRST RAPIDS!
> Yesterday, It didn't seem to matter if we anchored & fished in the fast 2'ow or the little pools that were 4'-6' deep.
> The fish that we ALL caught yesterday were on the small size, but what an assortment!
> Matt & I landed 3 or 4 sauger, w 3 keepers
> some stripers,,, all babies
> crappie,,, only one keeper
> bass,,, 3 or 4 smallies, 1 LM
> and 2 walleyes,,, a 19 1/2" & a 21".
> They were tossing shallow running plugs,,, mostly UP RIVER, & cranking down! ( they lost OVER $50 in plugs in the last 2 trips!????)
> We caught most of our fish using slip bobbers with med fatheads or by jigging white or green twisters. (WE lost about $2 in gear)
> 
> I just wish that the storms didn't chase us away and that we had some LARGE Fatheads or even some 3"-6" suckers! Next time.
> Yesterday, We just touched the TIP of the iceberg,,, WE WILL BE BACK.


Jer, you don't hear much about other good places to fish around Greenup because most need access via a boat and they'd rather not talk about it. But it's just like any other place, search and seek. The tribs are a little farther away here. So generally the most info comes from the few of us who do post. Here are a few shots for you to compare. The "elbow" is just where the railing meets and the sidewalk goes back at a small angle toward the steps following the shoreline to the stairway. At the end of the sidewalk is the coffer dam, the I beam submerged and the first small rocky point. Skipjack heaven just past there and that's the place where the Wipers should start breaking chasing shad soon. The shot of the Sauger is about as far as you want to go unless you climb rocks pretty well, people do, but that's where I draw the line. This entire area is called "The Cove" and there's nothing like seeing it turn to whitewater on a calm day when the fish start breaking. Down around and below the pipeline is the good Sauger water. Plenty of the guys actually own boats but fish the fishing area anyway, because you can't get 8 or 10 of your buddies in the boatWhen you enlarge the Sauger pic you can see the "Elbow" just below the white warning sign on the wall.


----------



## GMR_Guy

Here a few pics from my old Greenup Dam collection. Well, my biggest striper grew by one inch over the years, it was 33", not 34". It is shown below in pre-mounted form. The fish was fat.

Shown below are two hybrids caught from the cove at different times. The one weighed 8 lb 15 oz and was caught while catfishing. The 22" was caught on topwater - what a day - the day started off bad up by the dam. There were these schools of large skipjacks in the cove breaking the surface, probably chasing shiners, but I watched them for hours as I blanked. Most of the people had left and nobody was in the cove. Everybody thought it was nothing but skipjacks. I got curious and went down there and found out that there were plenty of whites, stripes, and hybrids mixed in with them, but only the big skipjacks were visible. I did not have much in my tacklebox that was well-suited for topwater fishing, but I did have two Devil's Horses. I never caught so many huge 14" + whites as that day. And there were some smaller stripes and hybrids caught too. The thing that really got me is that my Devil's Horse got SMASHED. The fish was powerful, obviously a big hybrid or stripe. I was going to get spooled and was forced to tighten my drag. SNAP! I tied on another, and my last Devil's Horse and continued to catch a variety of fish and then I lost my lure to yet another fish that threatened to spool me. A standard spinning reel filled with 8 lb line, in the presence of hybrids and stripes, is simply asking for it. Today, if I were there, I would use a larger capacity reel filled with Power Pro and a much longer rod; this would enable longer casts and allow me to land big fish. Advice: try a Devil's Horse in the cove - when the fish are schooling - a simple steady retrieve is effective. It is pure fun to watch them hit it.

There is a paddlefish that had just went through the generators. It was cut in half and still breathing.

The 5 carp and buffalo came before the hydro. My mom and brother dropped me off at the dam while they went to rinks. The water was rising and muddy. This was my first time catching carp on Wheaties. Say what you want, carp can fight.

The other pics are assorted stripes.


----------



## GMR_Guy

I should add that all of those pics were taken in the 80s. This is not recent action. It is interesting to read this thread and see how the fishery and tactics have changed over time. 

1. Blue catfish were never caught back then.
2. Catching a smallmouth was a rare event.
3. Stripes were more popular than hybrids.
4. The big white bucktail jig was the dominant striper lure.
5. Big walleyes are more plentiful.

Hopefully the river will cooperate and I will be able to make 2 or 3 trips down there this year. there are a couple of people that want ot go fishing with me and I can't think of a better place than Greenup Dam.


----------



## Daveo76

Topwater can't be beat. I like to use the prop baits too, Cordell Boy Howdy is my favorite these days. But they are a blast when it gets like you describe. Most of the guys just use the launcher float with a Zoom Fluke or a Sluggo rigged weightless. Smack Tackle " Smack Jack" wakebaits work great too. Great pics GMR GUY


----------



## Whitemw

Dave sent u a pm 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## look111

GMR_Guy thanks to you and Daveo76 for the history lesson. I've heard a lot about the way it was, putting those pics with it just makes it all the better. Very much appreciated. Also it was just a couple of weeks ago someone talked about the past and mentioned COALMINER and then you post a pic of him, awesome. Not sure why but when seeing a picture after hearing a story it just makes it that much better.


----------



## bman007

ive been to dam before did really well but im two hours one way from it and was planning on coming down in the morning but it poured the rain here and for whatever reason I can not find the river level charts. can anybody tell me what the river looks like currently and is it worth the drive. wed like to target some cats and some hybrids early in morning but hate to waste gas if shes up on walkways and un fishable.

thanks in advance!


----------



## bman007

is water up on walkways and unfishable there at greenup.

would appreciate some help saves me two hour trip if I can get some info.


----------



## Doboy

look111 said:


> GMR_Guy thanks to you and Daveo76 for the history lesson. I've heard a lot about the way it was, putting those pics with it just makes it all the better. Very much appreciated. Also it was just a couple of weeks ago someone talked about the past and mentioned COALMINER and then you post a pic of him, awesome. *Not sure why but when seeing a picture after hearing a story it just makes it that much better.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, DITTO THAT Look!
> 
> Dave & GMR,,, Thanks for the picture stories.
> WE have the same 'looking' spots up here,,, & nobody fishes 'em! Your pics will spread-out the guys for sure,,,, get 'em off the couch,,,, & FORGET THAT GRASS!
> 
> I'll have to try for the sauger farther down???? Maybe this afternoon! ;>)
> & I love to see the 'lures in the mouth' pics! (I have boxes of old lures/ plugs,,,,, just can't remember their names!)
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## Doboy

bman007 said:


> and for whatever reason I can not find the river level charts. can anybody tell me what the river looks like currently and is it worth the drive. wed like to target some cats and some hybrids early in morning but hate to waste gas if shes up on walkways and un fishable.
> 
> This might help?
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=rlx&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6
> or
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=gnuk2
> Dave will have to tell ya the pool level "At the Walkway".


----------



## Daveo76

About 6 ft over the lower walk right now but supposed to come up 3 more ft. Almost to the top of the lower service road


----------



## Riparian Rambler

One good thing about the river being up, it'll wash away the shad guts and spilled chicken livers. They were gettign a little ripe in the hot sun!


----------



## bman007

everyone for saving me time and gas money with the updates!


----------



## Daveo76

Doboy said:


> look111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GMR_Guy thanks to you and Daveo76 for the history lesson. I've heard a lot about the way it was, putting those pics with it just makes it all the better. Very much appreciated. Also it was just a couple of weeks ago someone talked about the past and mentioned COALMINER and then you post a pic of him, awesome. *Not sure why but when seeing a picture after hearing a story it just makes it that much better.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, DITTO THAT Look!
> 
> Dave & GMR,,, Thanks for the picture stories.
> WE have the same 'looking' spots up here,,, & nobody fishes 'em! Your pics will spread-out the guys for sure,,,, get 'em off the couch,,,, & FORGET THAT GRASS!
> 
> I'll have to try for the sauger farther down???? Maybe this afternoon! ;>)
> & I love to see the 'lures in the mouth' pics! (I have boxes of old lures/ plugs,,,,, just can't remember their names!)
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> A little variety Doboy
> Boy Howdy
> bare hook (Mooneye or shad)
> Bass assasin
> Flitterbait
> Gizz 4
> Crappie Jig
> Smack Jack wakebait
> Kastmaster Spoon
> Lead Spoon
> Pencil Popper
Click to expand...


----------



## Daveo76

A couple more
Red Fin
Zoom Super Fluke Jr
Yum Dinger 
Castnet
Swim Shad 5"
So throw everything at 'em


----------



## Doboy

lol,,, Ya I Guess!

I just found out about another spot,,, farther up. So if it ever stops raining(we're getting HAMMERED right now) I'll grab the BIG box and give 'em a try,,,
Thanks


----------



## GMR_Guy

Dave076, thanks for the variety. It is interesting to note that the 4 lures that I plan to use are not on your list.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Nice catches Daveo and Look. Something I was thinking about: Everybody seems to shy away from the high water at the dam, but if it got up to the service road, there would be a lot of water to cover in front of the rail.


----------



## Daveo76

The list goes on, I just wised up a couple years ago and decided to get some shots of what was hanging from their mouths I'm sure one of your lures is a Bucktail and we still throw 'em but they add up losing them and it's cheaper and just as effective to Caroline rig for them these days.Casting from the elbow,all the broken line gets all balled up out in the river and can be hard to deal with and I won't cast anything on bottom much past the I beam.Have to confess, I'm a topwater guy and love seeing the splash, so I have all that time in the Spring and early summer to wait. I know the guys think I look like a kid but they don't realize that they do too!! I also like to catch them right at my feet at the sidewalk. They are really full of life when they are that close and just hooked. Actually that water that we cast so far to is only about 4 or 5 ft deep and hooking a wad of spoons and bucktails can be a chore to get in. I have some big 1 1/2 oz Rattletrap wannabes that I throw a couple times but that can give you a workout just reelin them back!! But seriously though, these Wipers will hit anything from a skipjack rig to a 7" pencil popper. So whatever you used before will still work, and then some


----------



## Daveo76

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Nice catches Daveo and Look. Something I was thinking about: Everybody seems to shy away from the high water at the dam, but if it got up to the service road, there would be a lot of water to cover in front of the rail.


Yeah and they can be caught in there too. I have fished it when it is pure mud and caught fish. Look at the one in my avatar. I'd just rather fish it high like that in the spring when it will stay that way for extended periods. It gets snaggy that way too, and some people fish past the rail , but bringing them in can be a chore. I'm just lazier nowadays and just like to fish when it's down but there are fish to be caught. These are earlier this spring just to the right of the stairway, water up to the middle platform on the stairs, but the water wasn't near as muddy, so it's about the same depth as now


----------



## fishin_fool_809

Anyone know what the water looks like 2day?


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Worse than chocolate milk! And high as hell!


----------



## kyracer7r

I was at a tackle shop near Ashland the other day when a guy came in and said he was run off from the Greenup Dam by Ohio fish and game because he did not have an Ohio License. He said that the F&W officer told him that Ohio and Ky. had severed their reciprocity. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Daveo76

Good one! Did they write him a ticket for fishing without a license? Probably was at the bait shop earlier and decided to go , saw how high the water was and all the mud and decided to go back to the shop and say that so he wouldn't be embarrassed. Why would an officer show up now instead of when everyone was trashing the place earlier? If the Ky guys can't come over anymore, I won't have anyone to fish with


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Thinking real serious about trying to fish with a remote controlled boat at Greenup. Me and my buddy both believe that most of the hybrids are in front of the gates. Don't laugh too much, this is becoming a more and more trusted approach to getting your rig where you want it. Was wondering if anyone has seen it tried already down there or have any input with past experiences with the technique. I wouldn't try it in the midst of elbow to elbow action on the rail, but if you position yourself over by the coffer dam and ran it diagonally to the gate flows would be best. A braided line would be used to eliminate the stretch factor presented with mono. A boat of the 3-4 foot variety would be needed to cut the boiling waters.


----------



## Daveo76

Sounds like fun. But they aren't always way out at the gates. They used to let us fish from the top of the building(long time ago) and they were always back in where the water came over for the plant. You may do some good straight out in front of the coffer dam because you could get farther and those guys would avoid you anyway. Better ask someone from the lockmaster or the plant and see if it's permitted but that would be a blast. We've talked about it before.


----------



## I Fish

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Thinking real serious about trying to fish with a remote controlled boat at Greenup.


I talked to a Striper guide on Lake Cumberland once that said him and his buddies used to do that. He said they had an ice cream bucket bolted to the back of the boat. They'd put their bait and a few feet of line in the bucket, use the boat to get it out there, face it upstream, then pull their rig out of the bucket. He said it worked very well. My buddies and I have talked about it too, but none of us know anything about remote control boats, other than they are expensive. I'd think you'd want to have another long rod with big line tied to the boat, so if you lost power or contact, you'd still be able to get your boat back.


----------



## gary fisher

looks like fun


----------



## bman007

Quit fishing the dam all the sudden?

No reports for awhile?


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

The waters been sky high the last few weeks. So haven't been able to fish the dam until a few days ago.


----------



## bman007

those water level reports, am i looking at tailwater or headwater levels?


----------



## Bad Bub

bman007 said:


> those water level reports, am i looking at tailwater or headwater levels?


Tail water.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76

Been a real bummer lately. Water is rarely this high in July. But things change so fast and we need to keep up. They should be on their summer pattern by now but with the high water, we should have a little spring time fishing left. Not very many guys fish when it's 94 and 96 degrees anyway. Honey do time


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

C'mon Daveo, expand a little bit on what the summertime hybrid pattern is in your opinion. Also, I may have found a decent shiner hole up here. I was bait fishing and came across a few. It will take a few more trips to see how consistent they can be. I hope it pans out. I would like to tightline those babies live or work on a jig head at greenup.


----------



## fishercreekrick

dave im back all healed up after surgery going down tom let you know if we do any good


----------



## Daveo76

fishercreekrick said:


> dave im back all healed up after surgery going down tom let you know if we do any good


You should have let some of us know you were having surgery Rick. I'm going Saturday, water has been too high and I've had too much to do, but the good thing is that I think I'm used to this new medication now. Hopefully it will be a little stormy on Sat Glad you're ok now,,,,,,


----------



## Daveo76

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> C'mon Daveo, expand a little bit on what the summertime hybrid pattern is in your opinion. Also, I may have found a decent shiner hole up here. I was bait fishing and came across a few. It will take a few more trips to see how consistent they can be. I hope it pans out. I would like to tightline those babies live or work on a jig head at greenup.


You can get your Shiners on the spot at Greenup or bum them like I do As for summertime patterns; Get there at daybreak, watch for breaking fish and cast topwater to them, usually from the elbow. When that slows down, you can cast 1 1/2- 2 oz white or silver spoons and get an occasional Wiper, White Bass, Blue ,shovelhead & channel cat, and maybe a Sauger , Walleye or Drum. Also we cast stickbaits, hard and soft with 1 1/2 oz barrel sinkers. Same setup using Shiners , small shad, Mooneyes and smaller Skipjacks. You need at least 1 turbine generating so you have some drift. Cast, let the current do the work and hold on. Repeat. I like to catch them right on the sidewalk while they are chasing bait so they can get the other fishermen wet!! Flitterbaits that match the shad or flukes are great. Keep your eyes on them in the evening to start busting again and go back to the topwater and spoons. I like to fish for Bluegills at the coffer dam to fill in the time waiting for them to break, but always keep an eye downriver in the cove to see them chasing bait down there.I probably fished in the cove more last summer than I ever have. They move upriver toward the dam and if you can keep some balance, you can follow them upriver. Then they start the same thing all over. These are mostly Whites but the Wipers will be there wanting to get their fair share and more. They chase mostly Shiners down there this time of year , so I use Tiny flukes, Finesse minnows and 3" sluggos tied to a 2 ft leader on the Launcher.You'll see a lot of standing around the rail and sitting on the rocks talking because it isn't wall to wall action and we get to catch up with each others lives and goings on. Don't think it's a bust. There's a lot of water there and they always come back. Don't think you have them completely figured out either because these fish will pull a fast one on you. That's one reason a few of us have been doing it for well over 20 yrs, we're still learning. Have you went back a couple pages and looked at the Greenup Dam Pics thread that Yarmo started last summer? Lots of info there


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Whoa, now that was a post worth printing. Never know when the administrator might clear some things out or a problem may arise with the site. I'll keep learning about wipers up here and possibly turn you on to something good, if I can.


----------



## fishercreekrick

dave I waited till this morn. to go got there at 5am stayed till 10am.we caught 16 hybreds on flukes and zman minnowz in pearl all fish where on bottom the bite was better just after daylight.


----------



## Daveo76

fishercreekrick said:


> dave I waited till this morn. to go got there at 5am stayed till 10am.we caught 16 hybreds on flukes and zman minnowz in pearl all fish where on bottom the bite was better just after daylight.


Yeah, I woke up too late and figured I'd be wasting my time. Good job though


----------



## fishercreekrick




----------



## Daveo76

Another invasive species huh


----------



## fishercreekrick

here is a few more from yesterday


----------



## Daveo76

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Whoa, now that was a post worth printing. Never know when the administrator might clear some things out or a problem may arise with the site. I'll keep learning about wipers up here and possibly turn you on to something good, if I can.


What do you mean about "clearing things out" and "problems". If it's about detail in posting, I've done that since I've been on here. Greenup is a public place and when I started fishing, you couldn't get the time of day out of most people but a very few. I fished my butt off for 2 years before I was even talked to and I don't want to be that way. But believe me, there is more to it than just reporting on how and what they were caught with. The tiniest adjustments in rigging , tackle, lures and bait can make all the difference in the world. Fish bustin on top and people fishing on the bottom, people using spoons or swimbaits when they want tiny stuff like crappie jigs,different sinker sizes not matching the desired drift speed. I don't want to figure them out all the way. The first Wiper I caught on the Scioto was in 1989 and I thought I had a record White Bass. So I did like you and transferred tactics but the water is different and you need to think about it. Watch an 8lber bust a fluke on top 50 ft away and then head straight for you so fast you can't keep up. I live a little closer to Greenup than you but also have the luxury of being able to fish the Scioto too. Both are great places but as long as they are stocked in the Ohio, they will be in the Scioto. November is my favorite time to catch them on the Scioto and I'm closer to the mouth. Truly lucky


----------



## fishercreekrick

went back last night catfishing my daughetrinlaw got a 21#blue


----------



## Doctor

fishercreekrick said:


> went back last night catfishing my daughetrinlaw got a 21#blue


 
That Picture is a shovehead, nice fish ..............Doc


----------



## look111

Hey fishercreekrick it's good to see you back and bustin' them. I like Daveo76 am glad you are ok, didn't know you were down for a while. Looks like you had a great day yesterday. It rained most of yesterday evening here so I talked myself out of going in the evening. I just knew the dam was getting drenched too, but I see I was wrong, again. See you on the banks soon I hope, take care.


----------



## Daveo76

fishercreekrick said:


> went back last night catfishing my daughetrinlaw got a 21#blue


Great fish Rick. Love those eyes and that smile


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Hey fishercreekrick it's good to see you back and bustin' them. I like Daveo76 am glad you are ok, didn't know you were down for a while. Looks like you had a great day yesterday. It rained most of yesterday evening here so I talked myself out of going in the evening. I just knew the dam was getting drenched too, but I see I was wrong, again. See you on the banks soon I hope, take care.


Total topwater chaos today!! Loved it. High water but not too dirty. Caught at least 40 today up to about 5lbs. Zoom Flukes, Big Mark's Flukes, and Gizz 4's. The water was rising but the Shiners , skipjacks and shad were really close trying to get over the sidewalk to the water behind , but just weren't making it and the Wipers set up waiting for the failure. Flukes were rigged weightless and I could even toss them in the whitewater and they would nail them at the break. They were out in the gut, along the wall, just everywhere, Truly a fun day. Bigger ones were caught before my arrival. Before the water eventually came up, I was talking to my friend Andy and just held the fluke over the rail and nailed 3 not paying attention!


----------



## zippododa

Very nice Dave. My son and i had the same experience at Rc fri. I love it. Im usually in my wading the small creeks up here for smallies this time of year. With these rains we have been getting maybe a whole summer of hybrids....... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

zippododa said:


> Very nice Dave. My son and i had the same experience at Rc fri. I love it. Im usually in my wading the small creeks up here for smallies this time of year. With these rains we have been getting maybe a whole summer of hybrids.......
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Spring time fishing in July??? Totally unheard of. The big boys are still coming out at daybreak like any other summer but plenty of other willing to cooperate. Such a blast to have great topwater fishing with springtime water levels. We are at 22ft today and I won't make it but wish I could. I actually looked at the water from the top yesterday deciding to go down or not, then saw them bustin and I figured it would be ok. Give these fish another year and we'll have a bunch of monsters!! On a sidenote, I was informed yesterday about 4 fishermen of Alien descent were busted for poaching down here to the tune of $2700. So maybe big brother is watching again,,,,,,,,


----------



## fishercreekrick

its about time they busted someone people think because they live a couple hrs away that the 4 fish over 15in isn't for them.maybe more of us need to have game wardon on speed dial


----------



## island troller

I believe I ment you yesterday and was talking to you before you went down to fish. I was just looking around yesterday. I told you I was from NW Ohio and fish Lake Erie a lot, if I am correct. I went back this morning and tried some casting at Greenup with nothing and did not see any caught while I was there.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Me and my fishing buddy, Bob, were at Greenup from about 2 untill about 6:30 today. I caught a 4lb wiper on my first cast and was blanked the rest of the time. Bob caught 4 around that same size with a swimbait. It seemed to me like the water became more muddy from the time we got there at 2 until we left. When I noticed it, thats when the action fell off.


----------



## look111

Seems like your timing has to be perfect to catch fish right now. I'm either too early or too late. I fished last thursday morning, yesterday evening and this evening for a total of 3 fish. I hear all the stories about the feeding frenzies. Oh well I guess that's why it's fishing and not catching. A couple of pics to share, nothing big though.


----------



## Daveo76

island troller said:


> I believe I ment you yesterday and was talking to you before you went down to fish. I was just looking around yesterday. I told you I was from NW Ohio and fish Lake Erie a lot, if I am correct. I went back this morning and tried some casting at Greenup with nothing and did not see any caught while I was there.


Yes sir, that was me. Remember, I was debating on whether to go down or not until I saw that fellow with the fish and the other one below miss 3 fish on one retrieve. Glad I went down and sorry for your luck. Maybe you should have went down when I did. The fishing isn't like that all the time or we'd probably quit fishing, but you get a few days a year when everything comes together perfectly, and that just happened to be "one of those days". Just so happened that the water that was raging at the end of the sidewalk by the steps was too much for the bait to handle and they got stuck or stalled while trying to get downriver and the big rushes of water would push them back upriver where the Wipers were waiting


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Seems like your timing has to be perfect to catch fish right now. I'm either too early or too late. I fished last thursday morning, yesterday evening and this evening for a total of 3 fish. I hear all the stories about the feeding frenzies. Oh well I guess that's why it's fishing and not catching. A couple of pics to share, nothing big though.


 Dude , your nephew(?) sure looks happy!! I would be too! And you catching an invasive Striper. I didn't get there til 10:30 the other morning but caught fish the whole time until the water was too much to handle coming up. So I went to the kiddie pond and caught some nice white bass. I really like that rising water trapping the bait up there. There was just me and one other guy fishing for about 2 hrs until a few came down


----------



## look111

Hey Dave, yes both guys are my nephews. Yes he was amped after that catch. I sure would've liked for him to experience something like you and the others did sunday. I must have talked to 6 or more guys that got in on that bite throughout the day. Sounds like it was one for books. Well i'll see you soon, take care.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Hey Dave, yes both guys are my nephews. Yes he was amped after that catch. I sure would've liked for him to experience something like you and the others did sunday. I must have talked to 6 or more guys that got in on that bite throughout the day. Sounds like it was one for books. Well i'll see you soon, take care.


Hell, I'd have liked for you to experience that!! You should probably PM me your phone#


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Was curious what several were busted for? I know poaching. But curious of specifics?


----------



## Daveo76

Too many Whites and Wipers and too many over 15". Limit of 30 per person and only 4 over 15" long.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

I see. Why in the world would someone want more than 30 whites or wipers?


----------



## Daveo76

I dunno. There's no limit anywhere else in the state on Whites but it was mentioned to them over and over about the limit and size. I think you saw who they were when you was skipjackin and I was at the coffer dam around Memorial Day. I don't know if they were eating them, feeding them to a whole city or what. I guess the killer was too many oversized Wipers.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

I honestly don't remember who it was. Seen a whole bunch of people keeping them this year. So can't remember who. I've used small whites for catfishing before. But never 30 of them.


----------



## glasseyes

diehardbucfan2013 said:


> I see. Why in the world would someone want more than 30 whites or wipers?


I myself never keep more 20-25 of them but I know when you fillet a white, if you cut all the red meat off your left with what looks like a nice fish stick of white meat. That may be enough to entice someone wanting a lot of meat to go over a limit, I know it shouldn't but there are a lot of greedy people in this world.


----------



## fishercreekrick

sorry for the late report but me and my son went down tue. morning water was over the upper walkway.but the fish were there we fished from the steps by cofferdam just love the spring bite in july we caught a lot of small hybreds3-4#.fish had the shad pushed in the calm water up stream next to the bank we used pearl rat tails on 1/4 oz jig head


----------



## Daveo76

Good job Rick. Not so much of a hike that way


----------



## Daveo76

glasseyes said:


> I myself never keep more 20-25 of them but I know when you fillet a white, if you cut all the red meat off your left with what looks like a nice fish stick of white meat. That may be enough to entice someone wanting a lot of meat to go over a limit, I know it shouldn't but there are a lot of greedy people in this world.


Yeah, plenty of greed. These 4 people kept every fish they caught for 2 weeks at the height of the white bass run, even 8 and 10 inchers. The spot they were fishing is a magnet drawing in whites , hybrids, largemouths , smallies and saugers. I stood there myself watching the look of disgust when I'd toss my fish back. We just don't care for it when everyone adheres to the limits and then people come along with total disregard. It's different on the Ohio because if you know what you are doing, you can catch White Bass all summer long. We've been more than surprised by seeing fish busting way out and cast a 7" weighted Pencil Popper to them , and it's a big White! It will never be the way it's supposed to, but if you tell someone every day what the limits are and they don't care and keep everything they catch, it's bound to catch up to them. It may not get the attention as overharvesting Walleyes on erie or overbagging Muskies, but we like our little piece of heaven


----------



## Kycatfishhunter

Hey guys I'm new to this form I fish the Ohio when ever I can I love not knowing what your gonna catch but I just catch an release I have never fished the Ohio side of the locks an its a 2hr drive for me I usually fish the ky side for cats an hybrids., I was wondering if u guys would let me know how the water is down there and when will it b back to normal so I can plan a trip.. Thanks


----------



## kparrott154

Would anyone be willing to help a totally beginner at fishing the dam? I'll bring whatever bait/gear needed.


----------



## Snapped Line

kparrott154 said:


> Would anyone be willing to help a totally beginner at fishing the dam? I'll bring whatever bait/gear needed.



Im with you on this one but I got some great advice from *Doboy*,I feel like an experience River fisherman from listening to Him


----------



## Daveo76

Kycatfishhunter said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this form I fish the Ohio when ever I can I love not knowing what your gonna catch but I just catch an release I have never fished the Ohio side of the locks an its a 2hr drive for me I usually fish the ky side for cats an hybrids., I was wondering if u guys would let me know how the water is down there and when will it b back to normal so I can plan a trip.. Thanks


First , welcome to the forum
2nd, the water hasn't been normal all year
3rd, fish can be caught right now but the water is dropping fast
Both sidewalks should be ok to fish from sometime tomorrow(Sat) evening
Normal is about 12-13ft; You can fish the upper sidewalk at 21ft, lower at 17. I don't know if you've looked around the forum much or not but on the Ohio River home page is a sticky thread that gives levels. Welcome again


----------



## Daveo76

kparrott154 said:


> Would anyone be willing to help a totally beginner at fishing the dam? I'll bring whatever bait/gear needed.


Just let someone know when you plan to fish


----------



## Kycatfishhunter

Thanks a lot daveo76 I really appreciate the help man an ill check out the other post on river levels..


----------



## look111

Hey Dave, did you get a PM I sent you?


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Hey Dave, did you get a PM I sent you?


Yes sir. Now everyone knows or suspects us of having secrets I won't tell anyone that you caught 275 Wipers the other day. Whoops!


----------



## Kycatfishhunter

Hey guys I use a cast net at my home lake to catch shad is it legal to use one for bait at the dam?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, just make sure you have the right net for the right bait. So many people come down with 3/8" nets(shadnets) trying to get shiners and wonder why they can't get any . So 3/8 for Shad, 1/4 mesh for shiners. So if you're after Shad, you'll be fine. Just look around and see what people are using. If you are after Wipers, you may not even need live bait By all means bring your net but if they are in the mood like they were the last time I fished, all you need to do is cast something and let it drift. They were so aggressive that they hooked themselves.


----------



## Kycatfishhunter

Thanks Dave I really appreciate all the help man and I know what ur sayin bout net size and I fish for cats but I love to catch those wipers to man it's fun..


----------



## bman007

thinking of making 2 hour run to river. water level? anybody catching?


----------



## Daveo76

Water is fine at 14.7. Biting Mooneyes a couple days ago, but they can hit anything at any time Full generation, so lots of current now. Watch for them chasing bait at your feet on the sidewalk and hold on.


----------



## sluggojim

The bite was good this morn according to the reports I've received. They were on top. Launchers with live and artificial baits....my source recommended Redfinns behind a launcher but I'm sure other baits would be effective too. I'm going to try it this eve.


----------



## Andrew523074

Thinking of making a trip to greenup next week just wondering if anyone is catching any skip jacks recently?


----------



## Daveo76

sluggojim said:


> The bite was good this morn according to the reports I've received. They were on top. Launchers with live and artificial baits....my source recommended Redfinns behind a launcher but I'm sure other baits would be effective too. I'm going to try it this eve.


Figures. I was on the way down and got sidetracked. O well


----------



## fallen513

Andrew523074 said:


> Thinking of making a trip to greenup next week just wondering if anyone is catching any skip jacks recently?



Should have been there yesterday.


----------



## Daveo76

Should have seen it after you left
Look111 hangin around on a Saturday But we all had taken some time to rest while the water was up. He said they were doin the regular summer thing, very early AM and I got there at the end,and the fishing is still on the upper deck because the full generation and river level makes it hard to fis the "elbow", but did see some nice blowups and a hook thief of a Hybrid.
I wasn't going to be skunked and went to the kiddie pool(coffer dam) and got 1 wiper , 1 white and 1 smallie, but the water was moving fast and they actually hit some topwater when they could keep up. Was a blast last just watching the misses and fun watching the guy toss his castnet and get it stuck right in front and wade out to get it. Luckily he got it after about 5 minutes but ruined the fishin for a little bit. Another shad net for shiner episode..
Look111 , got the package intact; Manitou Dan, great to meet you and we'll do what you suggested. Have a safe trip to Canada. Refreshing for a person to come up and say" Well, you're Dave, aren't you" and actually post once in awhile,,,,,,,


----------



## look111

Fishing the dam this week was tough! If you didn't use bait they could smell you did a lot of watching. Hybrids went nuts on the mooneyes again. Nightcrawlers and chicken liver did good also but within 5 seconds of a mooneye hitting the water, fish on!! Finally friday and saturday they started biting on artificial lures too. Red fins, jr. finesse flukes, super salty flukes and swim baits. It was great fishing with the guys yesterday morning. Watching Randy and Andrew crush them with the live bait and seeing the occasional big one decide it wasn't going to be caught that day, turn and break someones line or straighten out a hook, awesome!! Only a couple of pics to share, enjoy.


----------



## Daveo76

Great job. Squirrel and me had the place this morning but it wasn't much to talk about. No fish bustin, no bait, very few fish. Couldn't even catch one at the kiddie pond! They were either still in church or at the boat races in Portsmouth thinking the boats were buzz baits! Guess I'll just have to try again


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Nice catches, looks like a boatload of good times. Those pics make me want to hit my little section tonight.


----------



## parkerdanny16

Anybody been catching any skipjack, I was there back in april but did'nt catch nor see anyone catch any.


----------



## Whitemw

Fished dam for about 45 mins no skip jack fishcreekrick was fishing for them an didn't catch any did manage to catch a few white n a nice smallie!


----------



## Whitemw

Smack tackle gizz 3


----------



## fishercreekrick

those three big whitebass and the smallmouth I got on the rostertail was fun but no skipjack


----------



## Daveo76

fishercreekrick said:


> those three big whitebass and the smallmouth I got on the rostertail was fun but no skipjack


Spinner time huh. I may just have to Carolina rig one next time


----------



## jgaylord

Stopped at the dam at about 3:00 and I found Rick slaying the hybrids with his 4 wt fly rod. This one had him well into his backing and he had to chase it pretty far downstream. What a blast!

Of course, I didn't bring my tackle.


----------



## Daveo76

Taking the Hybrid Hike!! Love it!


----------



## Riparian Rambler

Hybrids were on mooneyes pretty heavy this the morning. Got to witness tail end of it anyway. Picked up a few nice ones on bottom after topwater action was over. Water was coming up fairly fast. Still had decent color, but the mud not too far upstream. Lower rail maybe close to being under by this evening. Check gage before you head out


----------



## yarmo

Finally got a chance to hit the dam last Thursday evening. Low water and no bait running. Was, however able to catch two small hybrids, two kitties, and a buffalo using nightcrawlers on the bottom.


----------



## look111

Does anyone know why mooneyes send hybrids into a frenzy like they do? Fished a couple of days last week and as usual the majority were caught on mooneyes. Folks did ok on nightcrawlers and chicken livers but nothing like the mooneyes. I wasn't there but I heard one day even artificial lures were in play. Just curious, any thoughts? I got a few pics from the days I was there. First set was an early morning and the 2nd set was late afternoon. Enjoy


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

was down at Greenup yesterday between about 12:30 to 4:00. I only caught a channel cat and two drum, but what was really strange is the fact I was the only person there for that long. By the time I left, I was looking over my shoulder for the zombies that nabbed all the fishermen.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Does anyone know why mooneyes send hybrids into a frenzy like they do? Fished a couple of days last week and as usual the majority were caught on mooneyes. Folks did ok on nightcrawlers and chicken livers but nothing like the mooneyes. I wasn't there but I heard one day even artificial lures were in play. Just curious, any thoughts? I got a few pics from the days I was there. First set was an early morning and the 2nd set was late afternoon. Enjoy


Seems like when the water is up like it has been, Mooneyes are easy to get and seems like there are more of them around than the shad. I don't have a scientific answer, just observation over the years. When there are a lot of mooneyes around, the Wipers are there too. Pretty fun to "count down" and see how long your mooneye lasts. Who knows, maybe mooneyes are designer baits because they don't stink like Shad and you are catching uppercrust, high and mighty , elite Wipers See the look of fright on this one after I missed the fish? He was begging not to go back in Stinky shad that got scaled and spit out


----------



## fishercreekrick

went down this morning squire was the only one there he had 4 and I had 3 and lost 2 when I left these fish where right on the walkway we where using 6inch red fins just letting it swim again the way and that is fun 5-8#hybreds on 5ft of line out just fish a loose drag because he will go to the fast water but they only hit when your half asleep and all most take your rod


----------



## Daveo76

Oh Rick, and the danger of using a lure with treble hooks makes it mysterious too! Catching them close like that is usually a good sign the water is coming up. You've seen me a million times cast all the way out, bring it to the wall and let it sit. All of a sudden , you're hooked up and have to walk UP the sidewalk to get outta the way! Great job guys.


----------



## look111

Hey Dave and Rick, good to hear they are still aggressive. Thanks for your thoughts on the hybrid/mooneye relationship Dave. Rick, it is fun when they grab it right at your feet and run with it. Like you said the drag better be loose enough or they will break your line. Also Dave, I too am seeing that the bite gets better as the water rises, of course someone had me to look for that trend. Ok enough guys, see when I see you.


----------



## Daveo76

Fishercreek Rick and I fished a little while this morning. Absolutely nothing. No bait, water still really dirty , gentle breeze and a pleasant day to just hang around a little while. Water is off the top sidewalk.


----------



## MickFisher

Anybody have any luck catchin cats l lately? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BBO Ohio

What's the report guys hybrids still at it?


----------



## Daveo76

If they are being caught, it's posted. Still muddy and the water has just gone up another 3 ft. I'll be there tomorrow. It's just been unusually slow and that gives us a chance to catch up on other things- Honey do time


----------



## fishercreekrick

seen rip yesterday morn. he had 4 that was around 8-10# caught just after daylight on mooneyes


----------



## Daveo76

Not much today with the pure mud water. Earl caught some at the elbow with a stickbait and we have a kitten stealing food now. He loved stealing that guys deep fried turtle, matter of fact , it was really good. Sorry you came all the way for a crappy day Midoh, but that;s just how it goes


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I bet that cat can make a pretty good living at the dam, with all the bait and cut up fish. If it sticks around, it can be a mascot.


----------



## Daveo76

People drop them off and they tend to get on the mean side though, but I think someone may take him home before he gets to acting more like a tiger than a ***** cat.


----------



## fishercreekrick

went down this morning rip had 2 he caught on mooneyes early. I managed to get 1 walleye about 14in. on a shad rap. it was the only fish I seen while I was there. still no bait fish


----------



## Daveo76

Everyone must have fished the place out before the 4th of July


----------



## fishercreekrick

the river needs to clear up . seems like it has been up and muddy since the 4th of july


----------



## Daveo76

Hey, I caught one!!


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Still no shad, mooneye, or river shiners?


----------



## look111

Please excuse me while I vent!! I know this is only my 2nd year fishing Greenup Dam. True I fished there as a kid but we always went to the beach (sand bar) area never up by the gates. Has anyone ever seen this section of the river constantly rise and drop like it has this year. I mean 3-5ft rises and drops overnight or in a 12-18hr period. Absolutely no stability, urghh!!! After about 3 weeks from fishing I tried to go yesterday evening. Chased back up the hill after about 20 mins. Couple of pics below will show why. Went back today, late morning and settled for a couple of little ones. A buddy Doug from Chillicothe was there when I arrived. He caught about 6-8 on nightcrawlers and possibly minnow. All small hybrids and 1 catfish. I have a couple of pics below. Been tough but will keep trying, it has to get better, right?!!


----------



## Daveo76

Lou , you're seeing the good side and the bad side of tailrace fishing at Greenup. Remember last summer we were begging for water? It's just now caught up with us. Hang in there. I was leaving as Doug was arriving and he was trying to get bait and I mentioned that I caught my birthday smallie but he mentioned his wedding anniversary- 58 yrs!! Wow Doug. So fishing didn't matter much to me after that!
I got the rain too


----------



## fishercreekrick

went down this morning when I got there hybreds where chasing shad on top put on a pencil popper and caught 4 and had 3 pull off current was fast buy 9am shad and hybreds where gone no one fishing today not another person there when I got there and 2 when I left.wish I would have got there sooner


----------



## Daveo76

Wow, I thought about it but figured it would still be too muddy. Good job Rick!! Helps living close too, doesn't it


----------



## look111

I went down today, late morning and there were 3 others already there. 1 left within 5 mins. Saw some little hybrids caught on minnow. I had no luck with them so I stuck on some cherry chicken and got a 2 pound channel. That was it. Thinking about early morning tomorrow. Hopefully they'll be back in there, thanks for sharing fishercreekrick.


----------



## fishercreekrick

look if knew where coming down I would have stayed longer the fish where already there when I got there at 7am could see the fish jumping when I was walking over the hill out at the end of the wall buy 7:30 it was over not another bite and I stayed till almost 10


----------



## look111

Here we go again Dave. Just over 15ft this time yesterday and just over 21ft no more than 24hrs later. I know these things happen, i'm just venting lol. I'm hooked on tailwater fishing now. Not knowing what you're gonna get into from trip to trip is addictive. One trip you hardly get a bite and on any other trip you leave and your upper body has been put thru the ringer. Well I feel better now, hopefully i'll see you guys down there sometime next week. Take care


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Here we go again Dave. Just over 15ft this time yesterday and just over 21ft no more than 24hrs later. I know these things happen, i'm just venting lol. I'm hooked on tailwater fishing now. Not knowing what you're gonna get into from trip to trip is addictive. One trip you hardly get a bite and on any other trip you leave and your upper body has been put thru the ringer. Well I feel better now, hopefully i'll see you guys down there sometime next week. Take care


Yeah, we may get some in next week, looks like it's supposed to be dry all week, but southern Ohio, if you don't like the weather, wait a minute!


----------



## Daveo76

I made it there Early yesterday AM and nothing was going on. Then outta the blue they were everywhere chasing shad for about a minute , then gone. All the close action, done by 7:30. So I went down to the coffer dam to see if I could get something and just happened to get a "volunteer" shad abot 4" long . Perfect. Tossed it to the left of the outer boil and 10 sec later BAM! Missed him but the Wiper missed him too. I hadn't put a jighead on and was fishing weightless so I pulled the launcher toward me to let him have some slack to fall a little and the Wiper nailed him that time. Not big , maybe 3 lbs but fun. I only saw the bait that came up the one time, but in the pic of the gates, you can see the fish chasing bait way out in the 6th gate. Pretty fun to watch but could have been closer, but that's August fishing. The water usually drops enough for the plant to cut back a turbine or 2 but as long as it is 14 ft or better like it has been, looks like full generation, not much fishing from the "elbow". Lazy Wiper/ Blue Cat fishin'.


----------



## fishercreekrick

that seem to be the way its been for me since the first of july they move in catch 2 or 3 fish then there gone.if the river clears up this fall and the bait fish moves in its got to be good cause there has not been any fishing pressure below greenup dam this summer


----------



## Daveo76

Rick, that was really depressing, seeing them in that gate for so long. With no water flowing around it!! I haven't even seen them in the cove or I'd walk down there. Anyone seeing them in the cove late evenings!! I think I'll go early today to beat the heat and threat of storms. It can only get better


----------



## Daveo76

Mooneyes as usual, no other bait around. Caught a couple on top and on flukes too. Everybody started heading out when the Mooneyes ran out, but I stayed and they hit every time it got shady


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Very nice. I sure would have rather been there than at work today.


----------



## fishercreekrick

looks like im going to get to fish lake Cumberland the rest of this year start work mon. 10min. drive from the lake


----------



## Daveo76

Good for you Rick!! Will someone be running the shop???


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

So still no shad?


----------



## jbirch0

very nice fish !!!


----------



## Daveo76

Daveo76 said:


> Mooneyes as usual, no other bait around.


No. Try Shawnee Marina


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Went there last weekend. Spent 2 hours throwing my cast net for only 18-20 shad. Been rough finding any bait fish the last few weeks


----------



## Daveo76

River Days is this weekend in Portsmouth, so that's probably out too for the boat launch downtown.


----------



## KyFlyRodRick

Hi John, Went to the dam this morning the water is muddy and way up, guess I'll go Squirrel hunting all weekend. 
See ya at the dam.


----------



## Daveo76

Still no bait around and if you work hard enough to get Mooneyes, you can be rewarded. A few on big Redfins and Look111 caught a couple on 4 1/2 pearl sluggos, but I was downriver. Tough getting any bait at all


----------



## zippododa

Same at Rc Byrd today Dave...bait was nowhere to be found...caught a few dinks on redfins

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishercreekrick

good fish dave im going down in the morning


----------



## Daveo76

fishercreekrick said:


> good fish dave im going down in the morning


Where were you? In the boat? Mooneyes again. Look111 will have some pictures too,,,,,


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

It looks like things may be on the upswing down there. I think its only gonna get better from mow on, till the shut-down.


----------



## look111

Fished the dam this morning, got there at daybreak. No baitfish around upper walkway. Randy went down to throw the cast net for some mooneyes. He came back about 40 mins later with 10. There were hybrids caught on them and I caught 2 on a 4 1/2in pearl sluggo. That was it!!


----------



## look111

Went down to the dam, got there about 6:40 am. Andrew and Randy went to net some mooneyes. Yesterday there were 10 netted, today they had 2 successful trips netting them. Still the same outcome, as long as you have mooneyes you catch fish. Way more hybrids caught today!! Daveo76 and myself both took pics. The biggest today went 8lbs. My luck was bad though, with all the fish caught today I got skunked. I even used 2 mooneyes. Got cleaned on the 1st one and had a nice fish on the 2nd one but couldn't stop it when it went toward the lock. It got off. Well hope you enjoy these pics.


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, That's me (Daveo76) in the first pic. I think I was cracking up thinking it was my last fish because of the dreaded "First cast Curse". But we had a blast and I wouldn't trade the good times and the bad for anything. Thanks for the great morning guys.


----------



## Daveo76

River dropped as low as it can just about get. Caught one on a Smack Jack this morning but they wouldn't even hit Mooneyes. Velly's son Randall went with me and got his first Ohio River Smallie on a Superfluke. Way to go !!


----------



## Whitemw

Nice dave! !!! Ima be out thus week probably thurday dustnoff some hybrid rust been chasing those toothy critters seen yens om the river soon for some fall hybrids

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishercreekrick

dave I didn't get to make it my daughter blowed up the engine in her car so I had 2 days to get old one out and new one in


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

When I was down at Greenup this spring, I would have loved to bring in one of those 4-5 lb. smallies people were hooking on nightcrawlers. I never did get one though.


----------



## Daveo76

They like to " get in the way" when you are fishing for something else. I don't remember seeing any with nightcrawlers but a lot on shiners on the lower sidewalk. I get most of mine around the coffer dam but they can be anywhere. They are gluttons and I caught one on cut shad a few years ago. They like Yum Dingers too


----------



## fishercreekrick

anyone doing any good this week just got home and going somewhere in the morning just trying to decide where.


----------



## Daveo76

Still on the Mooneye bite guys. Andrew got his friend Cody into a few and I caught a few smaller ones but missed a bunch. No bait anywhere this morning but Mooneyes


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Where is all the bait anyway? The river shiners, shad, and skipjack should all be piled into the dam right now. But I haven't seen or heard of them being down there for almost 2 months now.


----------



## Daveo76

I wish I knew. Harder to figure out what they want. Nothing around but Mooneyes but the Hybrids luv 'em


----------



## look111

Went down for a few hours yesterday evening (9.15.13) and did ok. They were hitting on flukes, small zaraspook and some kind of rattle bait Randy was using. Here are a few pics, enjoy.


----------



## look111

Went down yesterday evening for a few hours and did ok. We caught fish using a carolina rig. The baits were soft bodied swim baits (tsunamis), stick baits and minnow soft bodied swim baits. Saw a guy use some type of tiny finesse bait. First 2 times it hit the water he caught hybrids. The 1st went 4# and the 2nd one went 8#, he had to take the downriver walk to get it in. Him and his lady friend caught more than anyone that I saw. Only took a couple of pics this time, enjoy.


----------



## Daveo76

Sounds like Dave & Jeannie. I went this morning and caught about 8. Nice to see some topwater explosions on a Smack Jack! There were a few more shad and shiners today so that could be good news!


----------



## look111

Those are some good ones Dave, good to see more fish are starting to be caught. I'd like to try and get myself 4 big ones to fillet up and I'm hoping I can get lucky and catch 1 or 2 bluecats. Did you get my response to your earlier PM? See ya soon.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

It's good to see everyone catching fish. That's why we all do what we do.


----------



## Daveo76

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> It's good to see everyone catching fish. That's why we all do what we do.


 The only people catching fish are the ones dedicated to working at it and figuring out what to do and when to do it. Look's post says that they were caught from on down the sidewalk tossing stuff on the bottom. Mine were all on top. People could catch more if they would just pay a little more attention to the water. I saw a Hybrid knock a Shad out of the water and put a topwater lure on and started catching fish. People get frustrated because they won't put a little learning time in. That's a big reason you see the same people in our pics all the time. Some of us have been learning for 25 yrs and there is always something more to learn. Look started last year and is by far the "Most improved" because he's seen the good days and the bad days and wanted to learn, invested in good equipment . You get a lot more help by not coming down and being a prick and just easing your way in. Don't tell us you caught 4 twenty pound wipers just before we got there and they aren't on a stringer or on your cellphone. 2 men from Columbus who drove right by this dam a few times a week finally stopped this year, Jgaylord and Scottie the truck driver to see what it was like and we enjoy them coming. John's first trip, 44 Wipers on a lure he "borrowed" from one of the guys. Scottie, he don't need no help So if people come to fish, that's fine. I saw on another thread where someone was tired of seeing pictures , thinking people were bragging. Well, a few years ago, everyone was called liars because they didn't have pics. There's a story behind every picture and it's no different here. Catching a 5 lb Wiper on a crappie jig or a 2 lber on a 7" pencil popper. Showing that big blue you caught fishing for wipers. We put pics on to give folks an idea of what was happening at the time. We can always quit posting so nobody knows but us, but we aren't like that. I had never been more disgusted with the trash around Memorial Day, but it needed to be shown. So now you're down to practically regulars posting, with squirrel season and football, but I'd rather be fishing. 
Somewhere, you'll have to come down and fish the "Twin Bridges" with me. Talk about fun. Hearing fish bustin at 6:30 AM thinking it's Wipers and turns out to be Saugers!!! Never a dull moment on the Scioto in November


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Those are some good ones Dave, good to see more fish are starting to be caught. I'd like to try and get myself 4 big ones to fillet up and I'm hoping I can get lucky and catch 1 or 2 bluecats. Did you get my response to your earlier PM? See ya soon.


yeah, I had to clean some messages out first


----------



## Bigfisherman

Amen daveo76!!! Great post.


----------



## Daveo76

Thanks Bigfisherman
Rained hard this morning and very little action. River came up about 1/2 a foot. Nothing on the deck but I caught 3 Small rockets at the coffer dam . Bait disappeared again, ugh.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

In response to Daveo, another way of saying what you posted is "you have to have it in your soul". It's no different in the gym. I see people all the time that come for the wrong reasons. They want to look good, loose a few pounds, or just for something to do. They don't last because they don't have a burning desire to take the sport to a high level and maintain it. My fishing soul runs strong brothers.


----------



## BigFishHunter

Well said Somewhere.


----------



## look111

Well said Daveo76. I went this evening and only caught 1. I saw them being caught on the upper deck but I wouldn't leave the elbow on the lower walkway. I did though go up top to catch 1 and get the skunk off. Bait is still slowly working their way towards the locks. Seeing larger schools each time I go. I hear others saying it should get crazy anytime now. Can't wait!!! See ya soon, take care.


----------



## look111

Went down this evening and did ok. Was able to drift a carolina rig with a 2oz slip sinker downriver bouncing it off of the bottom. Caught mine on a stick bait and a soft bodied minnow swim bait. The biggest went 6# and 5#. All of mine were caught by casting between the two outside turbines and slow drifting. Sluggo did real good by casting a lot farther out and working his about the same. I think he said the current was even slower than where I was casting. A lot of shad has moved up and river shiners too.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Went down this evening and did ok. Was able to drift a carolina rig with a 2oz slip sinker downriver bouncing it off of the bottom. Caught mine on a stick bait and a soft bodied minnow swim bait. The biggest went 6# and 5#. All of mine were caught by casting between the two outside turbines and slow drifting. Sluggo did real good by casting a lot farther out and working his about the same. I think he said the current was even slower than where I was casting. A lot of shad has moved up and river shiners too.


Yeah, Jim likes casting to the lockwall, doesn't he!!


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Went down this evening and did ok. Was able to drift a carolina rig with a 2oz slip sinker downriver bouncing it off of the bottom. Caught mine on a stick bait and a soft bodied minnow swim bait. The biggest went 6# and 5#. All of mine were caught by casting between the two outside turbines and slow drifting. Sluggo did real good by casting a lot farther out and working his about the same. I think he said the current was even slower than where I was casting. A lot of shad has moved up and river shiners too.


The last day I fished, the shad had started moving along the wall after about noon and I caught a couple just "Hanging" like I like to do, catching them under peoples feet. I'm not going back til maybe Fri or Sat since I had 2 shots in the shoulder on Monday, give the stuff some time to work.


----------



## look111

Take care of yourself and get back asap. I'm gonna try the next couple of days. Mainly evenings, may try saturday morning. I'll let you know how I do whether good or bad. See ya soon.


----------



## fishercreekrick

just drove 4 1/2 hrs last night to get home from work going fishing this weekend anyone doing any good at greenup


----------



## Daveo76

I don't know Rick. Had 2 shots in the shoulder Monday and I was waiting until tomorrow. Water came up a little earlier and it must have muddied up a little


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Was curious myself. Was planning on coming up one day this week for some catfish bait. Would be great if I could get my hands on some mooneye or skipjack. I'll settle for shad. But plan to try and get all three. The fall catfish bite should be getting into full swing here shortly if it hasn't already. So need to re stock my freezer.


----------



## fishercreekrick

thanks dave I will be down in the morning fished Cumberland 2 evenings this week and caught 4 stripers nothing big biggest 11# but caught several good smallmouth at dale hallow just love where im working 10 min. to Cumberland and 20min. to dale hallow


----------



## Daveo76

fishercreekrick said:


> thanks dave I will be down in the morning fished Cumberland 2 evenings this week and caught 4 stripers nothing big biggest 11# but caught several good smallmouth at dale hallow just love where im working 10 min. to Cumberland and 20min. to dale hallow


Paradise


----------



## look111

Hey guys, I fished a couple of hours wednesday and thursday evenings. Skunked both times. Water is fine though. It got a little dirty, nothing to effect the fishing. Those hydros have been at full blast. With only a foot or two on the upper deck and water going by the lower deck looking like white water rafting conditions it has been hard to figure out what to try. Guys say the morning bite is slow also. I noticed the hydros were turned down this morning so i'm gonna try again this evening, will let you know how I do. Dave keep healing up and we'll see you soon and Rick good luck to you in the morning. If you see this and have the time this evening I'd love to share the success or failure with someone, lol. Talk to you all later.


----------



## terryit3

I'm heading up to test the sauger bite out this evening. I don't have high hopes as it's still a little early


----------



## terryit3

Not a bite. In the 2 hours I was there, I didn't see a single fish caught.


----------



## fishercreekrick

we went down this morning for a couple hrs got some shiners my wife and son caught a couple hybreds on the shiners looks like shiners was the bait to use I stuck with flukes and rapalas and got skunked


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

Went down there two days ago ran into look111 and Bob. Not much goin on people using live shiners which were thick down by coffee dam bout 2-3 inches long. I tried using a variety of artificial and got skunked. Put on a shiner and brought up a decent lil Ohio river smallie bob caught a nice hybrid only saw 1 other hybrid, drum and very small shovel head cat that's it


----------



## look111

Hey Adam it was good to see you again. Seeing your post reminded me to post a pic of your smallie. I went back Sunday evening and was skunked again. Bob was there also and Gene (spoon) and a relative of his. Totally dead in the water. Not even seeing river shiners. I plan on trying a couple of days this week. It's got to get better. Hopefully i'll run into Dave and some of the guys. May try morning instead of evening. Lost and trying to find my way, lol. Oh almost forgot, the gentleman that fished with the fly rod on the coffer dam caught about 8-10 fish using the river shiners.


----------



## Daveo76

2 1/2 ' finesse minnow. And they say there are no big ones left. The Heron was there but gave up too. The ducks put on a good show, diving, bringing the shiners up, flipping them into the air catching them, show offs. Shiners came in about 10 and small Wipers were after them. When they get keyed in on them, you just have to use them exclusively.


----------



## look111

Hey Dave, went to the dam for few hours today. I didn't catch anything but had 1 on for the 1st time in a couple of weeks. Adam was also there, he was still there when I left, don't know if he got anything. Happy to report that some larger bait fish were being harassed out aways from the elbow on the lower deck. Don't know them well enough to say whether they were shad, skip jack or whatever. I only got the 1 hit and like I said it got off. Maybe things are about to get good for us all?!!! Get better soon, you're needed my friend.


----------



## Whitemw

I caught a ton of white bass today at the point in portsmouth on a white spoon throwing way out caught them all day with my grandpa an then went by the Scioto river to see if anything up that way was happening ....not a bite.... Still waitin for them... Sooner or later lol


----------



## GMR_Guy

That's a cool looking baby bluecat.


----------



## Daveo76

GMR_Guy said:


> That's a cool looking baby bluecat.


That picture doesn't do it justice. That thing was absolutely beautiful! No mistaking it either. The smallest one I ever caught.
Malik, if you caught them at the point, it won't be long until we are in Hybrid Heaven  Did you cast straight out toward the bridge?
I've been missing my fair share of them on the Smack Jack and Pencil Poppers.


----------



## Whitemw

Yea dave straight out have you ever tried topwater at the point? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76

Whitemw said:


> Yea dave straight out have you ever tried topwater at the point?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No but it was always a lot cooler when I fished there. Always KastMaster spoons, 1 oz but that was when I was a couple years younger and could afford them and too dumb to realize that a 1 oz. lead spoon all shiny silver would work. I honestly really never fished the point much, too many people so I'd just go under the 2nd st. bridge and the twins and fish topwater. I took the reel you gave me to George at Big Cat and had him put a brake in it. I kept backlashing on Saturday trying to overcompensate for my shoulder and he fixed me up My beast from Wed. Only 2 fish the whole time I was there but GUYS, the skipjacks were back in after about 10 AM. Seemed unusually hard to hook though


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I've been wrong a bunch, but that isn't stopping me from getting charged up about the weather conditions this weekend. Cool, grey clouds, and misty rain seem to be a good combination for me.


----------



## Daveo76

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> I've been wrong a bunch, but that isn't stopping me from getting charged up about the weather conditions this weekend. Cool, grey clouds, and misty rain seem to be a good combination for me.


We are all wrong A LOT. But the Scioto is always a consistent action provider in the fall. But I'll fish the dam while the water is still in the mid 60's - low 70's. Scioto in Nov
can be fantastic


----------



## BBO Ohio

I love that pic of the baby bluecat. Surprised i haven't seen anyone say "oh the a channel catfish"


----------



## Daveo76

BBO Ohio said:


> I love that pic of the baby bluecat. Surprised i haven't seen anyone say "oh the a channel catfish"


I made him a star on FaceBook


----------



## Ocpdjunk88

Went down today about 3:30 pm caught one little dink rest if day nothing no shiners being caught with cast nets buddy down there caught a couple small hybrids on frozen shiners


----------



## Daveo76

Ocpdjunk88 said:


> Went down today about 3:30 pm caught one little dink rest if day nothing no shiners being caught with cast nets buddy down there caught a couple small hybrids on frozen shiners


Are they using the right size nets??


----------



## VBowler

what about mooneye or skips anyone seen any being brought in?


----------



## Daveo76

VBowler said:


> what about mooneye or skips anyone seen any being brought in?


 If you read post #443, you'd see I mentioned Skipjacks. We post if bait is around but I'm tired of people not taking the time to read a little. No Mooneyes, No Shad. Just Skipjacks chasing Shiners. When the Shiners start running every day this time of year , Skipjacks are after them every day. Usually after 10:00 AM. We have been mentioning no bait around for a month now, until yesterday.


----------



## fishercreekrick

what gets me is when you are there fishing and you work to get some shiners and a guy has a throw net running around hollering where they at you tell him and he gets mad saying he cant see them throw his net in his bucket and walks back to the upper deck mad cause you wouldn't give him what you just caught when he was acting like that gave what we had when we left to a man and his wife fishing on coffer dam that had no throw net


----------



## terryit3

Anyone have any advice for fishing above the dam (Ohio side) from a boat? I've never fished the river on a boat, but we just planned a trip up. Thanks for any help


----------



## Daveo76

fishercreekrick said:


> what gets me is when you are there fishing and you work to get some shiners and a guy has a throw net running around hollering where they at you tell him and he gets mad saying he cant see them throw his net in his bucket and walks back to the upper deck mad cause you wouldn't give him what you just caught when he was acting like that gave what we had when we left to a man and his wife fishing on coffer dam that had no throw net


If you can't see them on top of the water for 100 yards 2 feet away , then you don't need them. Probably had a shad net anyway


----------



## Daveo76

terryit3 said:


> Anyone have any advice for fishing above the dam (Ohio side) from a boat? I've never fished the river on a boat, but we just planned a trip up. Thanks for any help


You might send Yarmo a PM. His dad and brother fish up there. I think they put in up at Greenup but you put in at Franklin Furnace at the Marina?


----------



## fishercreekrick

no dave he had the rite size net just never would throw it figure if my 13 year old son could catch them he could


----------



## Daveo76

fishercreekrick said:


> no dave he had the rite size net just never would throw it figure if my 13 year old son could catch them he could


Well, if you are going to bring a cast net, use it. If they were that thick, he couldn't miss. Even with a bad toss. 
Absolutely nothing this morning. Skipjacks chasing shiners once in awhile but that was it. Saw 1 small Hybrid and 1 small Shovelhead on shiners. I tossed a launcher way out and it was the perfect drift- no fish. Threw an ounce and a half white spoon until the paint chipped all the way off of it. Good contact there too. Nothing. The Herons were on the building looking down for fish. Even diving a little! Nice to see Somewhere there too.


----------



## bonehead

Hey Daveo76, 
I was up there this morning too and all I caught was 1 14in saugar. I had the orange shirt on at the elbow

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, it was a tough morning. You got more than I did


----------



## Daveo76

Crack of dawn, or be gone,,,,,,


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I've seen that crack of dawn thing work quite a few times down there.


----------



## Daveo76

Look 111, Gene said to show you what he caught! I caught 10 Wipers chasing shiners at the lower walk when the fog lifted. No Shad, or Skips. They were after them a little better today. Best day I've had for awhile. Crappie jigs and zoom tiny flukes.


----------



## GMR_Guy

I sure do miss that place.


----------



## look111

Daveo76 thanks for sharing the pictures. I was debating going tomorrow but now I know I am. Not sure what time though. Great to see some nice fish being caught, like you said been a while. I tell you no one works a spoon like Gene. He's been hammering the flatheads all spring and summer. Again happy that you guys had successful trips. Hopefully i'll see you all down there soon. Take care


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Daveo76 thanks for sharing the pictures. I was debating going tomorrow but now I know I am. Not sure what time though. Great to see some nice fish being caught, like you said been a while. I tell you know one works a spoon like Gene. He's been hammering the flatheads all spring and summer. Again happy that you guys had successful trips. Hopefully i'll see you all down there soon. Take care


What's even stranger , is the water was falling. I give up tryin' to understand them!


----------



## Whitemw

Who's that stud in the back ground??????


----------



## look111

Went down today and caught a few fish but no whites, stripers or hybrids. A guy named Rob caught a nice 9-9 1/2lb hybrid using a 5-6 inch sucker carp. The fella that uses the fly rod did well on the coffer dam with river shiners, maybe 12 or more. Not sure he was catching them when I got there. A few pics below, 1st hybrid in a while with a good belly, he's been eating well.


----------



## Daveo76

Good job guys. Glad to see them getting fatter again. Mine were in good shape Friday but they were soaking me chasing the bait right in front of me


----------



## Daveo76

Whitemw said:


> Who's that stud in the back ground??????


 A stud without a fishing pole. Happy Birthday Malik!!


----------



## jastew

Any boats been fishing around the bullnose? Seems like that's the early season spot.


----------



## Daveo76

jastew said:


> Any boats been fishing around the bullnose? Seems like that's the early season spot.


They are dredging now and I doubt if you could sneak in but a few boats were staying put in the same place in the cove yesterday,,,,,,,,


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

IDK, I caught one 4 lb wiper at greenup on Monday and have been gettin my tail kicked up here at Gregg's. I've been putting creek chubs on a float or without and not much has happened besides one that bent my hook. Keep on keepin on I guess.


----------



## look111

Went down this evening right after the rain ended. Fished with sluggo. We struggled but there are signs that patience is going to pay off. There were a couple of guys that caught a few sauger. 1 guy did well with the skip jacks and a couple of nice smallmouth bass. I left right at dusk so don't know how sluggo's trip ended. Conditions were good, I caught 1 hybrid on a carolina rig, 2oz slip sinker and a 4in tsunami pearl swim bait. It went 8-8 1/2 lbs. Pic below. Hopefully this weekend will be good.


----------



## bonehead

Hey look111, did the guys catching the sauger catch them on the walk in the rocks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## look111

Thanks montagc, 1 fish like that makes the trip worth it for me. The skip jacks and the sauger were caught down on the rocks, bonehead. Don't know the size being caught though. Hope this helps.


----------



## bonehead

Thanks look111, just wondering it's about time. Nice fish by the way!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JC Albright

How big was the skips and how many we're they catching?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whitemw

Nice fish Lou!


----------



## Daveo76

JC Albright said:


> How big was the skips and how many we're they catching?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Skips are the big ones just like spring. We haven't seen any smaller ones that we use for wipers and saugers. Nice fish Look


----------



## Daveo76

Couple this morning.


----------



## look111

Nice looking fish there Daveo76. Thanks for posting, gonna try it out tomorrow myself.


----------



## bonehead

Went up early this morning and caught a few whipers down in the rocks. They were working pretty good right at daybreak

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Nice fish. You must have kept that one. I can tell by the cloudy eye.


----------



## bonehead

No, I don't keep any wipers

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76

Raging water Monday, missed a couple blowups, your friend saw them Look and just laughed at them missing in the fast water, the birds weren't having any trouble though. The one in the pic either had a small white or hybrid or a big shad, couldn't tell. Fished the kiddie pond for a bit and caught the smallie. One skip too. Also a pic on why to tape your Launchers,,,,,


----------



## look111

Went down about 3:15 yesterday. The bite was ending on the coffer dam. Before I got down the hill a guy caught an est. 5lber and he caught another 5-7 in about 30 mins after I got to the walkway. Then they just stopped, left or whatever they do. I got lucky up top. Got 3 hybrids total. Would jig a spoon til I saw a few busts out past the wall, I'd grab the pole with the launcher and I ended up getting them that way. Caught quite a few drum with the spoon, helped kill some time. As I left they did return to the kiddie pool, that was about 7pm. They were busting good but I was packed up and heading to my vehicle. A couple of pics below, still very thin.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Went down about 3:15 yesterday. The bite was ending on the coffer dam. Before I got down the hill a guy caught an est. 5lber and he caught another 5-7 in about 30 mins after I got to the walkway. Then they just stopped, left or whatever they do. I got lucky up top. Got 3 hybrids total. Would jig a spoon til I saw a few busts out past the wall, I'd grab the pole with the launcher and I ended up getting them that way. Caught quite a few drum with the spoon, helped kill some time. As I left they did return to the kiddie pool, that was about 7pm. They were busting good but I was packed up and heading to my vehicle. A couple of pics below, still very thin.


Looks like Look111 is lookin' at that Sluggo a little more now,,,,,


----------



## fishercreekrick

Way to go look see you are learning. Thinking about bringing the boat down sun.and try for sauger


----------



## look111

Thanks fishercreekrick, I am trying. With all the knowledge and help I get from you guys something must have stuck in the back of my brain, lol. Good luck if you take the boat out and let us know how you do. I went yesterday, got there about 3:15. Talked to Gene as he was leaving, they had been on a mid day run again. He said he caught 40-50 around the kiddie pool on shiners. Of course I get there and there are only a few stragglers. Thousands of shiners though, thick from the down river side of the metal beam to 2/3 of the way to the elbow on walkway. Most i've seen like that all year. I ended up catching 4 and my PB true striper 6lbs. Caught it on a 2oz spoon/silver reflector. Few pics to share.


----------



## Daveo76

Well, first off, don't ever worry about bringing kids. They might get more help from everyone just wanting to see them hook up!!We all fish around kids very well. It's kind of a slack period right now with people waiting for Saugers to start biting. You'll have no trouble fishing here right now.Just remember there is a Freeze warning tonight and the river is usually foggy every morning now, so dress warmly. Besides, it never hurts for us to get back to the basics by watching kids anyway


----------



## fishercreekrick

Well said Dave more than one of us have gave up are spot Rods and tackle To A kid


----------



## Daveo76

montagc said:


> Still debating it. Gonna be cold in the morning, not sure if it is a good idea to bring a you gun that far to have him freeze. The fisherman in me says do it, the dad says stay home and play UNO.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 It's supposed to get back in the 60's next week if you can make it up. Rick is right though, we kind of like to "act" like we're tired and ask for help,,,,,


----------



## bonehead

That's awesome montagc!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76

montagc said:


> Just a couple, but it was a fun little adventure. I haven't been to that part of Ohio and it has some beautiful scenery. No shad but plenty of whiners. Thanks to the gent who caught us our bait and put my boy on his first fish. Both caught by my boy:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'd have liked to seen him reelin in that Hybrid Told ya, kids come first...


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I bet your glad you decided to go Montag. Those pics are priceless. I also had a very good experience bringing my 12 year old daughter to Greenup. She's not exactly motivated about fishing, but when she got down there and the wipers were coming over the rail, floppin in the sidewalk pools, and basically April hog heaven, she got excited. She caught a 6 pounder right at her feet. Dennis and the whole walkway cheered for her while she was bringing it in. I still have that fish in the freezer and will get around to adding it to our family trophy room, not because it was big, but more because of the memory.


----------



## look111

Thanks for sharing the moment with all of us montagc . That smile is priceless. Happy it went well for you.


----------



## look111

Went down a couple of days this week. Mostly a few hours in the evenings. Did ok, fish are biting better. I only have 3 pics to share, most fish caught were 2-5lbs. For those who know Sluggo, friday evening he put on a clinic. The few of us that were there weren't having much success. He came down late evening and lit the whites and hybrids up. In the 2 hours I was there with him he caught 20+ while I in the 3 1/2 hours that I fished I caught 0!!! A guy on the coffer dam caught a couple but that was it. Don't know how many he ended up with, an example, I packed up to leave, back pack on ready to head up the hill and stopped so I could net 1 for him. I rinsed off my net, turned to him and he had another 1 on. I netted it, chuckled in disbelief and headed home. I would mention that he gave me the very jig he was using and I still caught nothing but that would just be too embarrassing lol. He changed his then of course and he didn't skip a beat. I did manage a 12lb bluecat on a 4in pearl tsunami swim bait/2oz slip sinker and 1 of the pics below shows the coffer dam/kiddie pool.


----------



## KyFlyRodRick

Nice blue !!!!!!!


----------



## Doboy

Hey Look,,, you said Sluggo was throwing jigs?
How heavy? Or do you hang 'em below a bobber?
Up here, we have to use a 3/4-1oz jig & 4"-5" rubber,,,,in order to hit the white water. We count an 8 sec drop, hit bottom, and crank & jerk it in quick! lol, wait another second and your SNAGGED!

Do any of you guys fish the West side of the dam, behind & at the ends of the short & long lock walls?
That should be some good places for the slab crappies to hang out, specially if there is a bunch of rip-rap along shore? And the sauger should be behind the long wall all winter long??? (specially during real High Water)
How 'bout that cove/ backwaters that's above the dam on the East side?
Any crappies in there?


----------



## Gottagofishn

Made it to the river early and put in at sunrise below Portsmouth Sunday. Water temp was 60 to 62 depending where you were..... The water had a bit of color, not terrible. No bait to net in the marina so we headed up the river.

Headed to Portsmouth through the fog and started working the shore just up from the Scioto. There was far too much fog to try to fish the delta early. Picked up some small Sauger, sheephead and lost a big cat at the boat. You could say it was user error but I'm going to blame the line.....

Generally when I head down there this time of year the front of the delta formed by the Scioto in the Ohio is stacked up with fish, that was not the case yesterday. After working that for a bit and picking up a couple more small Sauger and Sheephead we headed up to the dam. 

Fished around the rockpile and picked up a couple more sauger and headed over to the lock wall. The whites/hybrids and skips were fairly active over there and ended up catching a few whites and hybrids with the biggest hybrid going about 4lbs. Hit them on a Hopkins shorty as soon as we got there and then we couldn't get them to take it anymore. Ended up getting a couple more on jigs and then a few more on small blade baits.

Always a good day down there when you get on the river and make it back home in one piece. I do want to say thanks to Daveo76 for all the info. I hope to make it back down soon but you never know.... Mother Nature will determine that.

Good fishing all!


----------



## Daveo76

You're welcome!! We could see what we thought were shad over on the lockwall?? I decided to change up a little bit and went a little later and did manage about 25 fish. Catching a few more White Bass each time.But still mostly Wipers. Caught my usual 1 smallie per trip. Was really nice to fish with the "2nd shift" gang again. One thing we have noticed is there is no algae growing in the walls at the sidewalk where we fish. We can usually see the Saugers and Drums going along slowly but not this season. I caught most of my fish on a small white marabou crappie jig and went thru 3 of them from the fish tearing the hair from them. Also Finesse minnows and tiny flukes. Doboy, Crappies are caught in the marina above the dam, and Rick can tell you about the lockwall side. Crappies are caught downriver on the Oh side.


----------



## Doboy

Daveo76 said:


> We can usually see the Saugers and Drums going along slowly but not this season. I caught most of my fish on a small white marabou crappie jig and went thru 3 of them from the fish tearing the hair from them. Also Finesse minnows and tiny flukes. Doboy, Crappies are caught in the marina above the dam, and Rick can tell you about the lockwall side. Crappies are caught downriver on the Oh side.



Thanks Dave,,,
You mean Crappies on the lock wall side? How far up or down?
I'm just trying to put some stories together, 'cause I STILL can't seem to find 'em up here.
Sometimes, If we venture too far up & get too close to the lock gait, we get yelled at,,, and I know the specks should be up in there.
But on the WV side,,, we can stand on the wing-wall & SPIT on the #11 gait!??? 
Go figure


----------



## Daveo76

Doboy said:


> Thanks Dave,,,
> You mean Crappies on the lock wall side? How far up or down?
> I'm just trying to put some stories together, 'cause I STILL can't seem to find 'em up here.
> Sometimes, If we venture too far up & get too close to the lock gait, we get yelled at,,, and I know the specks should be up in there.
> But on the WV side,,, we can stand on the wing-wall & SPIT on the #11 gait!???
> Go figure


Yeah, Rick can tell you more about the lockwall side and where to fish behind it. On the Ohio side downstream of the dam, they are picked up in the beach area and just any deep drop-offs along the rocky, dangerous bank. Crappies are just like the Saugers, high water- lockwall side. Low water - opposite side. There just aren't that many people fishing from the bank for Crappies and I don't know how many fish for them out of a boat. Wipers, Saugers and Catfish get the majority of the attention here and we generally don't have to stray too far to catch fish


----------



## Patrick1

Cabellas has them on sale for 49.99


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, another fellow told me that yesterday. Thanks!!


----------



## fishercreekrick

doboy sorry about the late reply been working out of town. I don't ever just target crappie I just catch them while sauger fishing with jigs in jan. thru the spring. but must of them hit closer to shore on the bottom.some days there in there thick the next day gone just like the sauger.


----------



## JustRoy

Fished Tues. the 29th from 2pm until dark. Caught 4 saugers all less than 10 inches. All released. Saw one guy catch a pretty nice hybrid.


----------



## Daveo76

Saturday the 2nd. Not many for me but fun anyway for a dreary, cool day. Look111 will have some pics too.


----------



## ManitouDan

Took the boat out today and didnt realize the water had came up 6-8 feet , over the ramp at WB. Caught 1 sauger on the ohio side , was hard to find calm enough water to be able to get 1/4 oz jig down. Didnt see anyone else doing any good .


----------



## look111

Went down about 10:30 saturday morning. Conditions looked great so I headed to the upper deck. No hybrids so I jigged a spoon to catch some drum and carp. A couple of guys using liver and night crawlers caught some hybrids. I ended up taking a 1/16 oz chartreuse "shineee hineee" to the coffer dam and did good there. Caught some white bass and hybrids. The conditions were so that I could've spent the rest of the day there catching them. A guy showed up with his grandson and a couple fathers with their kids so I moved off. I'd say they all had a good time but the boy who was the grandson had a blast!! Don't know how many he ended up with but I saw him catch 6 in about 15 mins. Could be a future OGF contributor. I put a few pics below of a couple I caught. Take notice of the one fish that looks like he had a near death experience. Something tried to make a meal of him.


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, that boy was getting them! The Wipers still look skinny but the White Bass don't look like they have missed too many meals!! Good to see you.


----------



## look111

Enjoyed fishing with you as usual Dave. Went back this evening and stayed til about 7pm. Caught 5 fish at the coffer dam within 20 mins, only 2 were keepers and nothing the rest of the evening. After the 5th fish I moved to the upper deck hoping to get into some nice hybrids but I got nothing. Sluggo I think caught 7 up top the bigger ones 3-4 pounds. He too fished after dark. One side note Dave, there was a fellow OGFer there saturday. He posts mainly in the southwest section, I think he is oldstinkyguy, I hope I remembered that correctly. Nice guy, talked for about 10 mins then he worked down onto the rocks looking for sauger. Hunted the area, got his deer a day early and decided to try out the dam. Well i'll see you soon.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Enjoyed fishing with you as usual Dave. Went back this evening and stayed til about 7pm. Caught 5 fish at the coffer dam within 20 mins, only 2 were keepers and nothing the rest of the evening. After the 5th fish I moved to the upper deck hoping to get into some nice hybrids but I got nothing. Sluggo I think caught 7 up top the bigger ones 3-4 pounds. He too fished after dark. One side note Dave, there was a fellow OGFer there saturday. He posts mainly in the southwest section, I think he is oldstinkyguy, I hope I remembered that correctly. Nice guy, talked for about 10 mins then he worked down onto the rocks looking for sauger. Hunted the area, got his deer a day early and decided to try out the dam. Well i'll see you soon.


Yeah, it ain't too hard too get a deer around here!! They like Jay walking!! I have to go to Rehab Therapy M-W-Thur for a month now so I'll probably come on those days a little earlier before I go at 3:00. Really felt it again after the session. Still love those left handed fish!!! I'd have liked to have been there when OSG was there.......


----------



## terryit3

I've finally put my crappie gear away and have been trying to catch a few decent hybrids, without much luck 

If I fished with my smaller gear, I could never land the hybrids. I had 3 or 4 get away by bending my jig hooks straight out. I lost a few due to line breaking. I finally loaded up my big baitcaster and heavy rod with big game line, and didn't get a single bite the other night. I've never formally introduced myself, but I'm pretty sure I've been fishing in the evenings with SluggoJim. He has been giving me some tips and is a nice guy. I need all the help I can get until the sauger start picking up.

I hope to make it back up tonight or tomorrow and give it another shot. I'd like to fish in the morning sometime, but my work/kid schedule doesn't allow it.

This is my best fish I've "landed" in the past two weeks.


----------



## look111

made it back to the dam this evening for a few hours. fish were a little more active today. a guy did really well up top using a cut up skip jack. all hybrids and 1 catfish, he was still there when I left. I caught 2 at the coffer dam, 1 which I kept and then went up top and caught 3 more, the biggest weighing 5lbs. most were nice, thick and healthy for a change. i think only one or two were thin, of all the ones that I saw caught. 4 boats in the cove today, hopefully a good sign. a few pics to share below, enjoy. also met a newbie to the forum, "justroy". him and a friend came down to try out this section of the river. can't remember the town they're from, somewhere just north of columbus. good guys, hope to see them again.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Back on to the tightlines huh. ummmmhum


----------



## JustRoy

Hey look111 enjoyed meeting you and hope to see you again. Don't get down there a lot but always have a good time. Thanks for sharing. A lot of nice people fishing there today.


----------



## Doboy

"a guy did really well up top using a cut up skip jack"

"UP TOP"? 

You mean that he was FLOATING CHUNKS below a weighted bobber???
or bottom fishing, farther up the wall?
I have a couple skippies in the freezer, and I gotta get out somewhere today!Thanks


----------



## Daveo76

Doboy said:


> "a guy did really well up top using a cut up skip jack"
> 
> "UP TOP"?
> 
> You mean that he was FLOATING CHUNKS below a weighted bobber???
> or bottom fishing, farther up the wall?
> I have a couple skippies in the freezer, and I gotta get out somewhere today!Thanks


Up at the end of the sidewalk by the big wall to the left of the boils, where I usually call "the deck " fishing the bottom.


----------



## look111

Hey Doboy, Daveo76 is correct. "up top" is the upper walkway or deck, I had lazy fingeritis when I posted last night, lol. the guy used a pyramid sinker, not sure of the weight and he would cast out just shy of being parallel with the wall that connects to the locks. the hybrids were out there waiting on anything and he was able to stay in that zone. he used the guts of a 8-10 inch skip jack. they bit so fast he couldn't set his pole down. next time I see him i'll ask how many total he thinks he caught.


----------



## Doboy

Thank You Very Much Look,

That info should help us out, alot, up here,,,, usually we need 2-3oz to hold. And now, with all the leaves,,, even more!
We had a beautiful afternoon out Yesterday. I'll post under New Cumberland.
I'm hoping that a 'Newbie' local that I met, sends me his fish pics (huge EYES) from last week!! I'll post 'em! ;<)


----------



## Daveo76

Doboy, the upper deck is a big, shallow concrete platform to the left of the boils-turbine discharges. Fish get chewed up and come all the way from the area above the dam , thru the turbines and is a constant source of food. Where the dropoff between those areas(ledge) , some of us will call the "gut" , Fish wait on the shallow side to get the leftovers and can be great fishing but the water up there can be as low as 1 1/2 feet , so when the water is up a little is the best timeand can give up some nice fish.


----------



## look111

thanks Dave, a pic does say 1000 words.


----------



## Daveo76

The area is a decent sized area the same depth to the end of the wall and over to the ledge. If this rock pile is visible, it's time to find another spot. Lower water = less generation so you just move down the sidewalk. Here's Look , Rick, Sluggo and me on the lower walk.


----------



## terryit3

I stopped by the dam last night on my way home from work. I got there about 8:20, left at 8:40. All turbines were on and roaring. I haven't seen them running like that this year. It was pretty impressive, but the fish weren't there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patrick1

Went down to Greenup for the first time in about a year. Water was dirty, running turbine next to wall. First hour and half caught 4 sauger next hour and half caught 14 more. All on minnows, texas rigged. Shiners were easy to get.


----------



## Doboy

Patrick1 said:


> Went down to Greenup for the first time in about a year. Water was dirty, running turbine next to wall. First hour and half caught 4 sauger next hour and half caught 14 more. All on minnows, texas rigged. Shiners were easy to get.



Thanks Patrick, sounds good!
So you were catching them during the day, Like afternoon till dark?
My friends have been getting lots of big eyes like 12-3pm-ish. Mostly sauger just before dark. BUT, it only happens once a week!?

Hey Terry,,, When our turbines are full outflow, we have to go way down River and fish the first and second backwash that we can find. 3/4oz-1oz slip eggs usually will hold the bottom. The eyes will be sitting just inside of the faster moving down-river water. 
The closer to dark it gets, the closer to shore they'll be. Sometimes, after mid-night, the big eyes will be 3' from the bank, in the rocks.


----------



## Patrick1

Caught the most right around noon. Most of the time when the water looks like it did I don't catch much. Not the color but the way they were using the turbines


----------



## catcrazed

Patrick1 said:


> Caught the most right around noon. Most of the time when the water looks like it did I don't catch much. Not the color but the way they were using the turbines


Patrick1, any of the sauger have any size????? Seems its normally after thanksgiving before the decent ones move in at meldahl dam where I fish most of the time.............. Thanks man! Sounds like you had fun!


----------



## Daveo76

They have been running 3 turbines all summer. You were just fishing 17-18 ft of water . The deeper the water, the more there is to get pushed around and it's even worse if they turn them backwards. Hrer's some useless, roaring water with the river up a bit. Best to go downriver or Ky side.


----------



## Patrick1

I had 7 or 8 good fish. I have had years where people are catching stringers full in Sept and Oct. It hasn't been that way for a few years.
The water level was below the walkway, but water was being pushed onto walkway where steps go to upper walkway, by the time I left water was spilling from behind walkway onto walkway. When I saw the water I did not think I would catch anything


----------



## Daveo76

Patrick1 said:


> I had 7 or 8 good fish. I have had years where people are catching stringers full in Sept and Oct. It hasn't been that way for a few years.
> The water level was below the walkway, but water was being pushed onto walkway where steps go to upper walkway, by the time I left water was spilling from behind walkway onto walkway. When I saw the water I did not think I would catch anything


Just depends on what bait is around. No small shad or skipjaks this fall. We catch them as early as the first week of Sept. The water is still 59 so your best bet would be fishing after dark. I like to fish that area at the bottom steps when it fills about to the lower rail for saugers & whites, the kiddie pool but the deck is good for saugers, usually after dark


----------



## Patrick1

Caught 8 today. Water was terrible. Wet feet if you were on lower walkway. Saw a couple of hybrids caught up by the dam. A young kid was catching hybrids by the cofferdam. Did not see anything else caught.


----------



## Daveo76

5 Wipers and a White in about an hour and a half. Look111 had 3 keepers I believe.


----------



## ManitouDan

Hows the water flow on the KY side ? Slow enough to fish the bull nose ? Fish should be there .


----------



## Daveo76

I don't know but it was really pounding on the Ohio side . Just the right depth with full generation to keep the water moving, literally. There were 3 boaters in the cove staying put , so they were probably on some fish


----------



## jastew

We tried the bullnose, the cove and the point where the gas line goes under the river. Got a half dozen dinks and that was it. Water was 54 degrees. Saw some guys on the bank on Oh side, they didn't seem to be catching either. This time last year they were stacked big time by the bullnose... Go figure


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patrick1

2 hours and not a bite on the wall.


----------



## ManitouDan

thanks for the reports


----------



## Daveo76

Dan, it's about time to fish the Scioto at the bridges,,,,,,


----------



## bonehead

Hey Daveo, have you tried down at the twins yet. I was probably going to try this weekend

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76

No not yet, but Malik( Whitemw) gave me a call and wants to go this Saturday. Said they caught some big Whites casting 3" Sluggos under a launcher. I like to wait until it freezes a couple times to get the jungle down and get as many bass out of the way at the dam as I can. It will be dam fishing at least for the next 3 weeks except for the weekend as I am enduring some therapy on my shoulder in Wheelersburg. I just go to the dam first , then therapy. But the Twins and 2nd street bridge are both doing well. He's going to call me Friday and get set up about the time. If you come down, we will catch fish


----------



## bonehead

Sounds good. If I get a chance to come down I look you all up if your there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patrick1

Is their anyway to find out what turbines are running on the internet. If they continue to run the way they are I am going to have to head downstream. It wasn't too bad at high water but with lower water it is tuff.


----------



## Daveo76

Go to HTTP://www,lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/text/hunrpt.txt Navigate around and find Ohio River conditions. Then find Mainstem Ohio & tribs. You should see this OHIO RIVER HYDROLOGIC CONDITIONS ZERO
DATE DAM WEATHER FLD POOL OF
MILE LOCK/DAM TIME GAGE/CHANGE COND TEMP PRECIP LIFT STG STG GAGE
0 PITTSBGH 131113 16.6 -0.0 A 25 16.0 694.0
0900 W
6 EMSWORTH 131113 U16.5 -0.1 13.0 A30 0.05CL 18 22 16.0 694.2
0800 L14.9 -0.3 W47 12.0 680.0
13 DASHIELD 131113 U14.8 -0.2 A30 0.00CL 10 25 12.0 680.0
0800 L13.3 -0.1 W 12.0 670.0
27 BVR FLLS 131113 5.3 +0.3 A47 0.72 12 4.0 727.5
0900 W
32 MONTGMRY 131113 U12.5 0.0 10.0 A28 0.03ST 18 12.0 670.0
0800 L13.0 -0.5 W 33 12.0 652.5
54 NEW CUMB 131113 U12.6 -0.5 9.0 A27 0.00PC 20 16 12.0 652.5
0800 L13.7 -0.2 W51 36 12.0 632.0
84 PIKE IS 131113 U12.8 -0.2 9.0 A25 0.00PC 21 12.0 632.0
0800 L14.0 0.0 W49 37 12.0 611.0
91 ELM GROV 131113 1.8 -0.0 A39 0.00 7 2.0 667.6
0900 W54
126 HANNIBAL 131113 U13.1 +0.1 0.0 A25 0.02FA 21 12.0 611.0
0800 L13.0 -0.6 W51 35 12.0 590.0
0800 NO. UNITS:2 HYDRO REL: 26.0
162 WILLOW I 131113 U12.5 -0.5 10.0 A22 0.01FA 20 12.0 590.0
0800 L13.9 +0.2 W52 37 12.0 570.0
172 MARIETTA 131113 16.2 +0.4 A 35 14.9 567.1
0900 W
185 PARKERSB 131113 21.5 +0.4 A 36 20.0 562.0
0900 W
204 BELLEVIL 131113 U12.8 +0.4 1.0 A23 0.00FA 22 12.0 570.0
0700 L13.6 -0.2 W53 45 12.0 548.0
0700 NO. UNITS:2 HYDRO REL: 31.3
238 RACINE 131113 U12.9 +0.6 0.0 A24 0.00FA 22 12.0 548.0
0800 L14.6 +0.1 W55 38 12.0 526.0
0800 NO. UNITS:2 HYDRO REL: 31.0
265 PT. PLEA 131113 24.8 -0.0 A 40 23.9 514.1
0900 W
279 R.C.BYRD 131113 U13.0 -0.2 11.0 A25 0.00FA 23 12.0 526.0
0800 L15.2 +0.7 W60 50 12.0 503.0
312 HUNTINGT 131113 26.2 +0.3 A 50 24.7 490.2
0900 W
322 ASHLAND 131113 34.8 +0.3 A25 0.00 52 33.5 481.5
1030 W52
341 GREENUP 131113 U13.2 +0.2 4.0 A25 0.00FA 30 12.0 503.0
0800 L15.0 -0.5 W52 54 12.0 473.0
0800 NO. UNITS:3 HYDRO REL: 32.9
409 MAYSVILL 131113 33.8 -0.4 A 50 33.5 451.5
1100 W
436 MELDAHL 131113 U12.4 -0.3 17.0 A25 0.00FG 30 12.0 473.0
0800 L15.3 -0.4 W58 51 12.0 443.0
471 CINCINNA 131113 26.8 -0.1 A 52 25.4 429.6
0900 W
532 MARKLAND 131113 U12.6 0.0 16.0 A24 0.00FG 35 16 12.0 443.0
0800 L15.7 -1.0 W60 51 12.0 408.0
0800 NO. UNITS:0 HYDRO REL: 0.0
607 MCALPINE 131113 U12.4 -0.2 16.0 A28 0.00FA 37 23 12.0 408.0
0800 L13.7 -0.6 W 0 55 9.0 374.0
0800 NO. UNITS:5 HYDRO REL: 20.0
721 CANNELTN 131113 U 9.4 -0.1 24.0 A24 0.00CL 25 16 9.0 374.0
0700 L13.2 +0.1 W53 42 10.0 348.0
776 NEWBURGH 131113 U11.0 +0.3 27.0 A25 0.00FA 16 20 10.0 348.0
0700 L15.8 -0.7 W 38 12.0 330.0
792 EVANSVIL 131113 15.5 -0.4 A25 0.00 42 12.8 329.2
0900 W
846 JT_MYERS 131113 U12.6 +0.1 27.0 A24 0.00FA 18 19 12.0 330.0
0700 L15.6 -1.1 W53 37 12.0 312.0
W94 MT.CARME 131113 4.2 -0.2 A32 0.42 17 369.5
0800 W55
919 SMITHLAN 131113 U12.3 -0.3 29.0 A26 0.00FA 22 18 12.0 312.0
0800 L13.5 -0.4  W55 40 12.0 290.0
935 PADUCAH 131113 16.0 -0.1 A 39 15.7 286.3
0900 W
939 LOCK 52 131113 U18.6 -0.3 ----- A20 0.00FA 12 42 18.7 283.3
0700 L14.4 -0.1 W 44 9.0 281.0
963 LOCK 53 131113 U17.2 +0.2 ----- A20 0.00FA 17 42 16.9 273.1
0700 L 0.0 0.0 W60 00.0 273.1
964 OLMSTED 131113 U10.8 +0.3 0.0 A 8 00 00.0 279.0
0600 L18.9 +0.3 W 00.0 270.9
980 CAIRO 131113 15.6 +0.2 A 40 00.0 270.9
0900 W


Notice at Greenup; L is below the dam 15 ft
0800 no units 3 Hydro Rel 32.9
That is full capacity and some moving water!!
Obviously the 0800 is the time
A is air temp-25 brrr W is water temp52 BOOKMARK!!!

************************************************************************


----------



## Patrick1

Thanks Dave


----------



## Daveo76

You're welcome!


----------



## terryit3

With the current water conditions, would I be better off fishing for sauger on the Ohio side or Kentucky side tonight? Thanks for any input..


----------



## look111

went down tonight and got skunked. There were a few hybrids being caught. a couple of guys on the upper deck throwing launchers and finesse baits and a guy using live bait on the lower walkway. I had a few nipping at the tail of my swim bait but no aggressiveness in them. just before leaving got to see electroshocking being done. they did some of the Ky and the Oh sides. it was dark so I don't know what they were dipping up. it was interesting though.


----------



## Doboy

look111 said:


> just before leaving got to see electroshocking being done. they did some of the Ky and the Oh sides. it was dark so I don't know what they were dipping up. it was interesting though.



Thanks Look 
Who was actually doing the shocking? OHIO?
I would love to read/ hear the results of that survey, even if it is way down there.
Does anyone know if the DNR posts the tally somewhere?

( like I said before,,, OGF'ers need a DIRECT LINK to the Game, Fish, & DNR. in every Ohio district. I invited the Liverpool Wardens & Mosquito Rangers to 'Reply' to OGF.
EVERYBODY loves/ appreciates the info & advise from 'RangerJulie')


----------



## Doboy

terryit3 said:


> With the current water conditions, would I be better off fishing for sauger on the Ohio side or Kentucky side tonight? Thanks for any input..



Hello Terry 
UP HERE, USUALLY, we need very high water,,, like *every gait open*, to 'push' all the sauger behind the lock wall & into the slow moving backwash, then we fish the shore side of the fast white water that's coming off the long wall, All the way down to where it hits the bank. Like Pike, there will be underwater sand piles down there,,, and sauger.
I watch the river pool gauge. I like an OVER 16' pool with a flow over 60.
We have a 'mark' on the wall,,, when the water pool level is ABOVE the 4th barge tie-off from the top of the long wall,,, That's our GO signal. 
If only 3 or 4 gaits are open, we fish the WV side. Same deal there,,, look for the backwash or the flow that's heading straight towards shore.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Patrick1

I was there early in the day with Gene. I caught one sauger in the first 15 minutes and never got another sauger bite. Did go up to dam and tossed out a couple of times with a minnow and float, caught a hybrid. They are killing the wall fishing with the turbine. Saw 5 or 6 people down on rocks, don't know how they did. Boats would move into eddy but not stay. They headed back to Ky side of river


----------



## look111

I'm not sure which state was conducting the survey Doboy but like you I too would like to know their results. I asked the other two guys there with me and they weren't sure either. One said we should check both websites periodically to see if anything pops up. Hopefully someone will see/hear something eventually. Patrick1 you're right, those turbines were wide open last night. Slower output from them and 2-3 more feet of water and the upper deck would get hot. Luckily a few hybrids can be had out past the wall. Starting to get concerned no numbers for saugers being caught yet. Not expecting to hear guys are limiting out each trip but just signs that they are more active. From what I'm being told the sauger should be in the cove area now but not hearing anything.If I see or hear anything on the electroshock I'll post it.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> I'm not sure which state was conducting the survey Doboy but like you I too would like to know their results. I asked the other two guys there with me and they weren't sure either. One said we should check both websites periodically to see if anything pops up. Hopefully someone will see/hear something eventually. Patrick1 you're right, those turbines were wide open last night. Slower output from them and 2-3 more feet of water and the upper deck would get hot. Luckily a few hybrids can be had out past the wall. Starting to get concerned no numbers for saugers being caught yet. Not expecting to hear guys are limiting out each trip but just signs that they are more active. From what I'm being told the sauger should be in the cove area now but not hearing anything.If I see or hear anything on the electroshock I'll post it.


They come down there also to get the Saugers for the state's Saugeye program


----------



## Patrick1

Not a sauger bite along the wall. It was a little easier to fish but not a bite. Saw no bait. Went up to dam and threw out by the far turbine. Caught 5 hybrids in about 45 minutes. Lost 3 more. Was using a bass minnow under a float. Don't fish for them usually and they wore me out. Had a blast but it was work. I was using a number 4 hook and was wondering if that is a little small for hybrids


----------



## Daveo76

The Hybrids don't care how big your hook is. I catch them with 1/16 oz crappie jigs tipped with minnows but do lose a lot from the hook straightening. But don't worry about using a bigger hook. Fun isn't it. Catch 10 lber up there


----------



## Patrick1

Only caught 2 hybrids. No sauger caught at wall while I was there. Saw some being caught down on the rocks.


----------



## terryit3

Went to the Scioto this afternoon. Caught 2 white bass and a sauger. Moved up to Greenup around 5 and caught whatever this is. I've been told it's a carpsucker and a buffalo.











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patrick1

Went down about 9 30 and fished till noon. Started raining about the time I got there. Caught 6 hybrids and left at noon. Store bought shiner under float upper deck. No bait


----------



## Daveo76

terryit3 said:


> Went to the Scioto this afternoon. Caught 2 white bass and a sauger. Moved up to Greenup around 5 and caught whatever this is. I've been told it's a carpsucker and a buffalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Looks like Quillback Sucker, some pretty color to it; must be a male You find that leadhead at Georges???Said everyone has been buying those DOA's with a Pearl top and Black bottom. Those and twisters too. Maybe someone knows something,,,,,


----------



## terryit3

Yep, I live about a half-mile from George, so I get most stuff from there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thompy04

Haven't made it to the dam yet, but have fished down river. Kinny, Turkey creeks mainly and notta thing. Water temp looks good, sauger anyone? This run has to be close...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

Thompy04 said:


> Haven't made it to the dam yet, but have fished down river. Kinny, Turkey creeks mainly and notta thing. Water temp looks good, sauger anyone? This run has to be close...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Mostly Whites & Wipers with shiners or imitations. Still no shad in sight. Have you tried the mouth of the Scioto or up the Scioto?


----------



## Thompy04

Not yet, just got my outboard rebuilt and I really am still shaking it down. This weekend I'll be out either at the dam or the Scioto if the water isn't wild. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

Daveo76 said:


> Looks like Quillback Sucker, some pretty color to it; must be a male You find that leadhead at Georges???Said everyone has been buying those DOA's with a Pearl top and Black bottom. Those and twisters too. Maybe someone knows something,,,,,


Quillbacks have a longer dorsal fin. That's a river carpsucker.


----------



## Daveo76

GarrettMyers said:


> Quillbacks have a longer dorsal fin. That's a river carpsucker.


Thank you.......


----------



## Don't Tell

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/AZFish/tabid/17913/Default.aspx


----------



## C J Hughes

I fished for 4 days last week 1 day for sauger . All of the sauger(7)that I kept were super skinny.All of the sauger were over 18 inches 2 over 20 ,all were females their egg sacks were just tiny ribbons . I thought for sure they were males as skinny as they were or else I would not of kept them . They had nothing in their stomach. I will fish for them again BUT if they are like the last ones I caught I will not fish for them again this fall . I think the river is in trouble. The crappie and blue cats I caught were fat so was the one smallmouth bass .But the wipers, sauger, Kentucky bass all were skinny. I bet abunch of fish will not make it thru this winter . Just my thoughts from someone who is concerned about the health of the Ohio River.I wonder if the bass clubs out of Tanner creek have also seen the skinny bass ? I am going to focus on blues and crappie this weekend.


----------



## Doboy

Thanks CJ TOO SKINNY TO KEEP?
NAAAAA!
But they are just starting to put on the feed-bag,,, up here.
& TON'S of dinks!
We could only get them to hit for an hour last night. 5-6pm
We landed 5 dinks, + 2 take-home keepers. Lost a couple.
Now here's a nice pic that I got from two OGF friends,,,, 11-17-13
Yep, They look healthy to me! Yummy ;>)
FEEDER Creeks rule.


----------



## look111

Let me start by saying I'm hearing a few guys with years/decades spent on the river also say they are worried. Time will tell. End of last week some guys limited out but they were small I was told. Don't know if it was skinny or dink small though. This week the opposite, nice and thick. No limits since the water came up but the ones being caught are good and healthy and have been eating very well. Also like Doboy said, they are there and then gone and that's confusing. Fished with a buddy last night, he said that today he was gonna start down river and work up towards the dam to try and find if they are maybe holding in a certain area because they are not where fishermen think they should be at this point. He said he'd let me know if figures anything out. Good thing is before the river came up we still had plenty of shiners to be had. Good luck to everyone and lets just hope it all comes together this fall. Please continue to share, I'm new to the sauger game and it truly does help me. I'm trying techniques I would never have thought of.


----------



## Daveo76

Could have something to do with the disappearance of the shad, both gizzards and the smaller threadfins. Also no small skipjacks this fall either. The saugers usually start to get in the way of Wiper fishing about mid Sep, hitting the small skips and shad. All 3 turbines have been running all year for the first time in forever. Don't know if that has anything to do with it or not. I'd say the fish are where the shad are, if there are any around. Only time will tell.


----------



## C J Hughes

You are right Dave I caught all of my fish in one spot that was loaded with shad the size of my thumb nail. Some of the wipers would puke up 20 to 30 of these shad before I could release them.It was the only spot that I found any bait fish.


----------



## Daveo76

Yeah, I guess a steady diet of minnows would get boring!! Glad you did notice the tiny shad though. We've been scratching our heads wondering where they were.


----------



## Doboy

Teethyfish said:


> Right at the mouth where it meets the river and drops off we have marked fish on the bottom, threw the kitchen sink at them with nary a bite! Like seeing others catching in the feeder creeks now, just don' t know if it justifies another trip to the Kenny to give them a try. Your thoughts?


Those deep holes,,, did you try sonar type baits or heavy jigs with twisters or paddle-tails? Check out Youtube vids 'Ohio River Sauger'. There's like a dozen good videos from down around Greenup.
Sauger catching is slow for most ,,, way behind last year. BUT
The friends of mine that are locals (fishing 3 or 4 times a week) are doing the best at the mouths & way up those feeders. I may have said it 20 times, but those feeders don't need to be BIG. 10' wide will work,,, try to fish the down-river side of the mouth. 
20' is great. Go up creek and look for a deeper 2'-3' hole or a rocky outside bend. We anchor above the hole & cast a 1/8-1/4 oz jig and powerbait twister pass the hole and then S L O W L Y drag up creek into it.
(Christmastree lights is my favorite or just use a fathead & slip egg)
A 30'-40' wide feeder is fantastic! I get excited by just looking at 'em on Google Earth!  
Teethyfish,,, PM me your email and I'll send you a Google pic of the creek with the spots marked where we have the most luck. Maybe it'll help ya?


----------



## Patrick1

Went down from 10am till 2 pm. 1 bite,1 white. Water had cleaned up but still dirty, dropping. no sauger bite lower walkway covered


----------



## Kycatfishhunter

Hey guys iv been keeping up with the trend but not posted since spring I was wondering if davo or one of u regulars could give me some advice on sauger fishin an when to try it this year thanks in advance.


----------



## look111

went down tonight to catch anything that would bite. I used minnow with a 2 oz no slip sinker and got nothing on it. Caught 1 white bass with 1/4 oz jig tipped with minnow. caught 1 white bass on 1/8 jig with orange 3 inch grub. caught 1 hybrid on 1/4 oz jig with pearl/chartruse grub. That was it for me. sauger fishing is still slow. 3 buddies fished last night and caught app. 25 or so. I think from dinks to about 13-14 inches. tonight 3 buddies fished and I think they had about the same number but more dinks tonight. few pics below from my slow night. oh yeah, I have a pic of 7 sauger they gave from Sunday night.


----------



## Doboy

look111 said:


> 3 buddies fished last night and caught app. 25 or so. tonight 3 buddies fished and I think they had about the same number but more dinks tonight. few pics below from my slow night. oh yeah, I have a pic of 7 sauger they gave from Sunday night.



Please Look,,, 
What did they use & How, did THEY catch those sauger at night???

Most often, Up here,,,
3" twisters & or fatheads= sauger.
4" paddletail swim-baits, (shad)black over white, or 4"+ shiners= walleyes.


----------



## look111

Hey Doboy the water has been up and I think they just know where to go at when it comes up. They used 1/16 oz jig heads with 2-3 inch grubs. no minnows, I was the only one drowning minnows where I fished because there wasn't one sauger to be had. we met at my buddies house and I got the fish on Sunday night and I met them at the parking lot monday night. oh yeah one of them said the color he used was a pearl/chartreuse. the hybrid I caught was with that color grub, pictured in my post from yesterday. just in case it's known as another color. hope this helps. also the bite is just from dusk to about an hour after dark. then they shut down.


----------



## Daveo76

Soon it will be time to use the Yum Dinger type soft baits


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I tried it up here on the Scioto the past 2 days at gregg's and no good. I had the full arsenal of creek minnows, nightcrawlers, the whole nine yards, but nope. I'll try Greenup a few times for saugeye this winter, other than that it's time to dust off the snowboard.


----------



## Whitemw

I catch big hybrids thru January and February out of the scioto don't ask me why they bite that late but I'll have great days In late winter always a sluggo fished SLOW under launcher


----------



## ManitouDan

Malik - text me your cell number again , my phone malfunctioned .


----------



## Daveo76

Whitemw said:


> I catch big hybrids thru January and February out of the scioto don't ask me why they bite that late but I'll have great days In late winter always a sluggo fished SLOW under launcher


I wonder where those stupid ideas of fishing for Hybrids in the winter came from on the Scioto river Dan, you need to fish our hybrid holes and if you go to 2nd st after Saugers, make sure to cast into the current, up to the right of the sandy beach


----------



## look111

thought i'd try the dam for sauger today. skunk city, no bites no nothing. saw 1 descent sauger caught and that was it. talked to a couple of guys who fished way down in the cove and they too were skunked. planned on fishing upper deck but as pics below show that wasn't happening. i ended up trying by the I-beam. looked good but nothing. I did enjoy the sunset though.


----------



## Patrick1

Went down about 1pm and stayed for about hour and half. The water was real dirty. Water around coffer dam and about half way up walkway was full of trash and trees. I fished from trash up to corner. It was easy to keep down on the bottom. You could throw out into current and feel bottom all the way back. Fishing minnows and not a bite.


----------



## Daveo76

I went about 11 and talked to Gene and Squirrel . It looked bad but not as bad as yesterday. No current because they were only running one turbine for some reason....


----------



## catcrazed

Sounds like meldahl area as well. I fished creek mouths all day yesterday for sauger and got zero..... Saw some guys putting in and told them good luck and they said they had just come from meldahl and fished 4 hours with 3 ppl and not one bite........ what the hell is up????? Last year we had been spanking fish for over a month!! I find that its a weird year all around though because I crappie fish a bunch also and ive been getting fish but good ones are nowhere to be found!!! Crazy.


----------



## Thompy04

I agree. Last year slamming them right in the "cove" off the bank, can't buy a fish today. Period. Boat and all.


----------



## kycreek

catcrazed said:


> Sounds like meldahl area as well. I fished creek mouths all day yesterday for sauger and got zero..... Saw some guys putting in and told them good luck and they said they had just come from meldahl and fished 4 hours with 3 ppl and not one bite........ what the hell is up????? Last year we had been spanking fish for over a month!! I find that its a weird year all around though because I crappie fish a bunch also and ive been getting fish but good ones are nowhere to be found!!! Crazy.


I got out last Saturday & fished the mouth of White Oak for 3-1/2 hours and ended up with 5 small sauger & a white bass. Slow bite, river was very muddy & full of debris. Creek itself was gin clear. Not a bite up in the creek. Talked to a boat that had been at the dam all morning & he said the same thing. not one fish down there.


----------



## Thompy04

Since we're talking sauger, anyone tried drop shotting for them? Seems if you have a short enough leader you could just shake the bait in their face.


----------



## kycreek

I've used a Caps/Coleman double minnow rig for them with some success. Weight depended on current but usually a 3/8 oz. Just keep it in contact with the bottom or close. I would think it would be similar.


----------



## C J Hughes

Kycreekboy, did you try the mouth straight or redoak.


----------



## Doboy

kycreekboy said:


> I've used a Caps/Coleman double minnow rig for them with some success. Weight depended on current but usually a 3/8 oz. Just keep it in contact with the bottom or close. I would think it would be similar.



creekboy,
You gotta pic? Is this what you use? 
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/B-M-Caps-Coleman-Minnow-Rig-6pk-1-2oz-w-E214-Hooks-7-12ft-/181271949200?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a34a66f90#ht_1837wt_833"]B M Caps Coleman Minnow Rig 6pk 1 2oz w E214 Hooks 7 12ft | eBay[/ame]

This ebay pic is real close to what I use during high water times,,, in the backwash, inside the long lock wall, off shore.
3/4-1oz egg or no-roll, with a 6"-8" leader below the slip, and then place a 
4" leader to the main-line about 2' above the slip sinker.
I use LARGE Fatheads with or without a powerbait twister.
This time of year, I'll go SUPER SLOW DRAG,,, pull in/ move rod-tip 2" at a time, then pause.
Seems like the sauger gotta hone-in on the 'thump' of the slip sinker.
BUT, NOBODY that I know up here, has FOUND THEM YET! 
Last year/ late fall, it was limits just about every trip!???
So, I hope we all keep pitchin' in the info, and find the 'TRICK'!

THIS IS EXCITING!!! +18' pool & OVER 60 flow,,, BUT WAY TOO COLD!!!??? 
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2


----------



## kycreek

C J Hughes said:


> Kycreekboy, did you try the mouth straight or redoak.


 Last Saturday afternoon when I was in White Oak, 2 different boats came in fishing beside me & told me they had both fished the mouth of Straight with no luck. I haven't been there myself lately. 
I did fish the mouths of Red Oak & Eagle creek the weekend before. Never caught a sauger but a few hybrids & white bass. Another guy was fishing the mouth of Red Oak that day from the deck of the Boat club restaurant but he told me he only caught a 10-12 lb.blue cat.


----------



## kycreek

Can't see the pic, but it's just a 3 way swivel with short leaders & a egg sinker. 




Doboy said:


> creekboy,
> You gotta pic? Is this what you use?
> B M Caps Coleman Minnow Rig 6pk 1 2oz w E214 Hooks 7 12ft | eBay
> 
> This ebay pic is real close to what I use during high water times,,, in the backwash, inside the long lock wall, off shore.
> 3/4-1oz egg or no-roll, with a 6"-8" leader below the slip, and then place a
> 4" leader to the main-line about 2' above the slip sinker.
> I use LARGE Fatheads with or without a powerbait twister.
> This time of year, I'll go SUPER SLOW DRAG,,, pull in/ move rod-tip 2" at a time, then pause.
> Seems like the sauger gotta hone-in on the 'thump' of the slip sinker.
> BUT, NOBODY that I know up here, has FOUND THEM YET!
> Last year/ late fall, it was limits just about every trip!???
> So, I hope we all keep pitchin' in the info, and find the 'TRICK'!
> 
> THIS IS EXCITING!!! +18' pool & OVER 60 flow,,, BUT WAY TOO COLD!!!???
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2
> 
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2


----------



## jkeeney20

Will be on river saturday, rain or shine....ill give a report when I can


----------



## fishercreekrick

finally got some time off went down sat morning and fished the ky side fished for 3hrs not a bite but did see a guy with minnows catch a few small sauger and a largemouth by the short wall


----------



## Daveo76

Rick, my therapist asked me yesterday if you had any Sauger gear and lures left for sale. Let me know. He lives in Greenup,,,,,


----------



## Bad Bub

Ice on the river now.... starting to pile up in the steubenville area... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy

Bad Bub said:


> Ice on the river now.... starting to pile up in the steubenville area...
> 
> 
> Thanks Bub,,, I was hoping for some of that info.
> I went over the Mahoning, at 224, yesterday,,,, It's really 'choked-up'.
> Don't look good.
> 
> Ahhhh, but the ICE on our club's 5 stocked lakes, IS READY!!! :F


----------



## Doboy

Hey Bub,,, 16' & Falling
If you happen to see if NC Dam (wv side) #11 is CLOSED, would you PLEASE LET US KNOW?

Thanks Tons


----------



## Bad Bub

Doboy said:


> Hey Bub,,, 16' & Falling
> If you happen to see if NC Dam (wv side) #11 is CLOSED, would you PLEASE LET US KNOW?
> 
> Thanks Tons


I'll ask around. I don't drive by there too often (I live and work in Toronto) but I know a guy or 2...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

So far, nobody seems to know.... maybe I'll swing by on my way in tomorrow and give it a look.
Judging by the weather and river forecasts, I very well may be launching the boat out of steubenville on Sunday. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy

Bub; I very well may be launching the boat out of steubenville on Sunday.


Ya I know,,, looks good.
I got the itch too 
But I might be hitting the upper pool. Wellsville, maybe Chester,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bad Bub

Doboy said:


> Bub; I very well may be launching the boat out of steubenville on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Ya I know,,, looks good.
> I got the itch too
> But I might be hitting the upper pool. Wellsville, maybe Chester,,,,,,,,,,,


Just gotta hope this ice disappears before then. Still a lot of it floating around.... props and lower units don't like ice any more than they like rocks...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whodeynati

Just a friendly reminder. It's time to start over fellas, 2013 has come and gone. I always enjoy seeing all the pictures you guys post though I'm sure I missed tons of them.


----------



## bman007

any up to date info as far as catches?

thinking of coming down but long ride if not catching any...................

thanks in advance for info


----------



## Daveo76

whodeynati said:


> Just a friendly reminder. It's time to start over fellas, 2013 has come and gone. I always enjoy seeing all the pictures you guys post though I'm sure I missed tons of them.


Not necessarily time to start over. People can ask what worked well in 2013 and what wasn't so good. Asking about the low bait counts and whatever. You won't get near as many Sauger reports as you do Hybrid Stripers and Catfish adventures. And who knows if anyone will even start a thread this year. It's been a good 2 threads , with close to 80,000 views for the last 2 years so at least people were reading and looking. So there's no harm in some "off season" questions or whatever. Come on up this way sometime


----------



## glasseyes

montagc said:


> Perhaps the mods can just change the title?
> 
> ID hate for this thread to die. It persuaded me to take strip down there from Cincy, and made some good memories fora little boy.


Can't the person that started the thread edit it , and change it ?


----------



## Daveo76

montagc said:


> Perhaps the mods can just change the title?
> 
> ID hate for this thread to die. It persuaded me to take strip down there from Cincy, and made some good memories fora little boy.


It will drop by the wayside if people would just post asking about other things in existing or new threads. No need to ask about what's biting in a thread when it's just as easy to start a thread asking, or just look around a little. Like I said, Sauger info and locations don't come as easily as Hybrid Stripers and White Bass and Cats. Lou put 2013 in the title for reference and this info can help the folks in central Ohio now who have Wipers stocked.We're proud of the dam and the fishermen here have been pretty forthcoming. I've been posting since 2004. On a side note, I'll let you know when it heats up so you can bring the boy and let him have some fun


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

I saw something yesterday, that's just insane. We were rabbit hunting around Lake Rupert (pretty big lake), which was 3/4 open water and 1/4 iced over. There were 3 guys out on the ice, with about 15 tip ups set. To make it even worse, they had the tip ups arranged in a circle and they were standing in the middle. It's one thing to do dumb stuff that is only annoying, but these idiots take the cake. I thought the whole point of ice fishing is to be able to fish when the water is not accessible due to the ice.


----------



## Murse14

I plan on driving up this weekend. I was wondering if anyone could give me an update on the condition of the white rock.....I figure they maybe covered with ice /snow.


----------



## Bad Bub

This was taken on the pike island pool today...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishercreekrick

haven't been down since last week .but I would say it is to much ice on the rocks for me.ky side lock approach will be iced over except the barge lane.cant wait for it to melt got 30 doz. creek minnows and shinners last week before the creeks froze over.planning on going this weekend myself.the bite is picking up but still slow we caught 4 last week in 2hrs but had several bites just couldn't hook up


----------



## Don't Tell

What are u baiting your minnow trap with


----------



## fishercreekrick

I don't use traps. I get mine with chest waders and minnow sain or my trow net a lot more productive for me


----------



## Patrick1

Went down today. Only stayed about an hour. Fished from walkway. Did not get a bite. Did not see anyone else get a bite. 6 or 8 fellas fishing from the rocks, don't know how they did. Water has dropped so much that the ice is above where you fish down on rocks


----------



## Patrick1

Anything at bullnose. If no, something has to be going on. 4 years ago I could catch stringers full of big fish. This was in Sept, Oct. and Nov. and it picked up from then. I did not take all them home. I did help people fill stringers. You could look at cofferdam and see hundreds of small fish. It seems like it has gotten a little worse each year. I haven't seen all the little ones since that year.
Up at the wall I figured the lack of sauger was due to the turbine they were running. I never did very good when they were running the turbine against the wall. But I figured they would be stacked up down in the big eddy. If you cant mark them from your boat they aren't there. Do Asians carp eat sauger? Could it be all the high water this year?


----------



## fishercreekrick

Patrick they don't eat saugar. but they eat plankton. without plankton you have no shad or shiners.almost all fish depend on plankton for survival its all they eat when they hatch. every river they get in the native fish # drop fast. this is why they spending millions to try to keep them out of the great lakes. they need to get better markets to sell them closest on is in western ky. .40 a pound 1000 # a day that's 400.00 a day.


----------



## Doboy

Teethyfish said:


> Going to troll back to the ramp and try to mark some fish. I am a little worried,my bride of 5 months has somehow gotten it in her head that I am the Great White Fisherman and Hunter. When I show up empty handed yet again, she may suspicion that I have been to some FORBIDDEN ZONE! *I sure hope the local Krogers has some walleye fillets I can fool her with*



OMG, Teethy,,, if it'll help'ya, I got a bunch of crappie fillets in the deep freeze!!! Tell her that they froze REAL QUICK???  

Anyway,,, these frozen fishpacks are worth you reports!
Thanks


----------



## Patrick1

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Thompy04

This got me thinkin'. How far do sauger migrate y'all think? Me says they could go perty far.


----------



## Doboy

Thompy04 said:


> This got me thinkin'. How far do sauger migrate y'all think?
> 
> 
> AS FAR UP THE FEEDERS/ RIVERS AS THEY CAN!
> As soon as ICE is off, we'll be hitting every hole that we can find,,,, WAY, WAY up every feeder creek that flows into the Ohio,,,
> 
> 
> Use Google Earth, or BING Maps (birds eye view) and search out the holes or deep outside bends that are below the first major rapids on your favorite feeder creek.
> Smallies, sauger & eyes have been caught 5mi + up OUR favorite creeks.


----------



## Daveo76

Doboy said:


> Thompy04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This got me thinkin'. How far do sauger migrate y'all think?
> 
> 
> AS FAR UP THE FEEDERS/ RIVERS AS THEY CAN!
> As soon as ICE is off, we'll be hitting every hole that we can find,,,, WAY, WAY up every feeder creek that flows into the Ohio,,,
> 
> 
> Use Google Earth, or BING Maps (birds eye view) and search out the holes or deep outside bends that are below the first major rapids on your favorite feeder creek.
> Smallies, sauger & eyes have been caught 5mi + up OUR favorite creeks.
> 
> 
> 
> One extra little tidbit. we have Shawnee Marina west of Portsmouth about 7 miles. When the boat ramp floods, they can be caught within a half mile in places you would never dream fish would be caught. So don't pass up any opportunity. I usually use small soft plastics, like Zoom tiny flukes, 3" sluggos, and Fin S minnows. The bait that has been the go to bait at Greenup dam here in Scioto Co has been a 4" senko type rigged on a leadhead or Yum Dingers. Couldn't believe it til I tried it but kept using them into the spring and caught some great whites and wipers on black ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## kparrott154

I was thinking about going over tomorrow afternoon/evening, will it be worth the trip after this front and with the wind tomorrow?

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gottagofishn

I am no expert by any means but in my experience, when rivers are blown out fishing can still be good in current breaks... At times I have found so many fish trying to get out of the current you couldn't retrieve without bumping them. The issue becomes visibility. It isn't as turbid when the river is rising, when it starts to drop the color is worse.
IMHO....


----------



## oldstinkyguy

I love this thread. I only get down this way a few times a year but I lurk on this thread a lot. I hope you keep it going in 2014 too...


----------



## look111

congrats on the angler of the year. I met you once last year on the upper walkway and we talked about 10-15 mins. hope to see you again this year and hopefully the fish are biting better too. I remember it was slow that day, felt bad for anyone who'd made a lengthy trip. I have read the southwest section a lot this winter and have enjoyed a couple of your posts, you are a good story teller. good luck this season and take care.


----------



## Kycatfishhunter

Can I fish ohio side of the dam with ky license with no problems as long as I follow ohio regs?? Ne help will be appreciated.


----------



## Murse14

Fished the Ohio side below the point for 7 hours today......No sauger bite but did manage to lose what looked to be a 20+ lb flat head. It was better than setting at home wondering if the fish were biting! Guess I'll give it another week, hopefully things pick up SOON


----------



## Daveo76

Kycatfishhunter said:


> Can I fish ohio side of the dam with ky license with no problems as long as I follow ohio regs?? Ne help will be appreciated.


Yeah, all you need is your Ky license. Congrats also OSG


----------



## fishercreekrick

thanks for the report teethyfish. but is it time to start a 2014 thread


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Anyone seen any skipjack running yet? Itching to get the freezer loaded up for some catfishing here soon.


----------



## plybon72

Ah spring is coming fast and it's about time too. I heard the peeper frogs this evening.

I also am a long time lurker in this thread and wish we had one like it for RC Byrd.


----------



## Daveo76

Just watch for Zippododa's reports. He catches big ones there and at Greenup but he's got the Byrd figured out pretty well, but Hybrids do something different every year to throw us off a little


----------

